# The Official League of Legends Thread       - Part 10



## Tazmo (May 15, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (May 15, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Vaeny (May 15, 2013)

Why isn't it happening


----------



## Austin (May 15, 2013)

lol                  vae


----------



## Vaeny (May 15, 2013)

Still got first post.

Worth it.


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Gogeta (May 15, 2013)

Qualified for promotion matches

On my way to Silver 1


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2013)

May the strength of Demacia be with you. 

gl hf


----------



## Austin (May 15, 2013)

getting closer and closer to 30


----------



## Guiness (May 15, 2013)

Who is austin?

also, plz jump off a bridge


----------



## αce (May 15, 2013)

na all star team is going to get anal'd by china


----------



## Maerala (May 15, 2013)

KYLE YOU'RE BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK

  

When do you get to play again?!


----------



## Guiness (May 15, 2013)

Man I so gotta catch up on lcs. Seems like its been mad fun.

And sup adrian. I texted u on skype btw. Congrats on reaching silver. Imma have to cqtch up to u now.


----------



## Gogeta (May 15, 2013)

Lol 4n you silly

weren't you plat

owait


----------



## roninmedia (May 15, 2013)

Just played my first ranked game yesterday which also happened to be a ranked 5v5 match-up.

I was AP Diana Mid vs AP Yi Mid and I didn't really win my lane. I was 0/1/0 vs him in the direct laning phase but I managed to roam to bottom lane and pick up two kills when the enemy Amumu ganked. 

Overall we won and I ended up 3/3/9 with 200 minion kills at 38 minutes. Master Yi went 12/4/ though.


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2013)

roninmedia said:


> Just played my first ranked game yesterday which also happened to be a ranked 5v5 match-up.
> 
> I was AP Diana Mid vs AP Yi Mid and I didn't really win my lane. I was 0/1/0 vs him in the direct laning phase but I managed to roam to bottom lane and pick up two kills when the enemy Amumu ganked.
> 
> Overall we won and I ended up 3/3/9 with 200 minion kills at 38 minutes. Master Yi went 12/4/ though.


Are you NA? if so vve can duo rank sometime ^^ I had my first game 2 days ago, I vvon :3


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 15, 2013)

Oh hey 4N's back. You're in time for Allstars then. ALSO DARTH YOUR SHITTY FANART LINKS FROM LAST TOPIC ISNT WORKING.

Now I'm curious as to what it is.


----------



## αce (May 15, 2013)

my friend went from silver v to gold 2 playing exclusively ap yi
shit is broken


----------



## Guiness (May 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Oh hey 4N's back. You're in time for Allstars then. ALSO DARTH YOUR SHITTY FANART LINKS FROM LAST TOPIC ISNT WORKING.
> 
> Now I'm curious as to what it is.



Yep. How it goes?

And tell me more about all stars.


----------



## αce (May 15, 2013)

*Five Teams*
 Five world regions will be represented by teams of five, comprised of  each region's best and most famous players, and drafted by community  vote from their respective leagues.
 North America LCS will be represented by:


Dyrus (TSM Snapdragon)
Saintvicious (Curse)
Scarra (Dignitas)
Doublelift (Counter Logic Gaming)
Xpecial (TSM Snapdragon)
Europe LCS will be represented by:


sOAZ (Fnatic)
Diamond (Gambit BenQ)
Alex Ich (Gambit BenQ)
Yellowpete (EG Raidcall)
EDward (Gambit BenQ)
OGN Champions (Korea) will be represented by:


Shy (CJ Entus Frost)
inSec (KT Rolster B)
Ambition (CJ Entus Blaze)
PraY (NaJin Sword)
Madlife (CJ Entus Frost)
Tencent LoL Pro League (China) will be represented by:


PDD (Invictus Gaming)
Troll (World Elite)
Misaya (World Elite)
WeiXiao (World Elite)
XiaoXiao (Invictus Gaming)
Garena Premier League (South-East Asia) will be represented by:


Stanley (Azubu Taipei Assassins)
HarLeLuYar (Singapore Sentinels)
Toyz (Azubu Taipei Assassins)
Chawy (Singapore Sentinels)
MiSTakE (Azubu Taipei Snipers)
*Three Rounds*
 The five teams will compete in a three-stage eliminations bracket,  with Southeast Asia earning a bye to Round Two. The initial pairings  will be:


Group A: North America vs China
Group B: Europe vs Korea
The losing teams of Group A and B will face off for a chance at  redemption. The winner will meet up against the winner of Group B in the  semifinals.


----------



## Guiness (May 15, 2013)

Damn thos3 lineups look good. China looks especiallh strong.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 15, 2013)

kyleeee

Darth kept telling me  you were dead but I didn't believe him nope


----------



## Violent by Design (May 15, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> kyleeee
> 
> Darth kept telling me  you were dead but I didn't believe him nope



fuck of LG.


----------



## Guiness (May 15, 2013)

Darth still telling lies I see.

How u been lg?


----------



## Lord Genome (May 15, 2013)

vbd <3

ive been.good.Kyle I  thought  you weren't done till June tho


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 15, 2013)

Why aren't you on league, wtf 4N.

Also, how does a level 12 Volibear outsmite a level 15 Nocturne? Derp. I suck at jungling but I'm apparently really good at smite stealing.


----------



## Guiness (May 15, 2013)

Nah. It was 10 weeks for bct. I have another 9 weekz for AIT before I finish training altogether.


----------



## Guiness (May 15, 2013)

On a pho e. Prolly wont be on league until this weeke d but im excited for it. Been hearing some interest8ng changes went down.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 15, 2013)

They remade Sejuani, Karma, and Trundle btw, released Lissandra for the frejlord theme. Uhhh...Zed's still op. Pretty much that's it lol.


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> kyleeee
> 
> Darth kept telling me  you were dead but I didn't believe him nope



the real foreign would be raging right now. Clearly this is an imposter!


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2013)

also wtf guys just right click on the image, hit copy url, and paste it into your search bar you lazy bastards. The spoiler images work fine for me wtf.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 15, 2013)

That is so much work :l

But those are pretty awesome fanarts.


----------



## Guiness (May 15, 2013)

Sejuani remake? Sounds awesome! Iz she any better now?

And I used some of my rage during bct. Its about quarter full right  now. No LoL cor 2 months works wonders for yojr mental health.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 15, 2013)

4N said:


> Sejuani remake? Sounds awesome! Iz she any better now?
> 
> And I used some of my rage during bct. Its about quarter full right  now. No LoL cor 2 months works wonders for yojr mental health.



Sej and Trundle are both amongst the best junglers right now. Not that rare to see Sej and Trundle banned, at least for me.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 15, 2013)

4N said:


> Sejuani remake? Sounds awesome! Iz she any better now?
> 
> And I used some of my rage during bct. Its about quarter full right  now. No LoL cor 2 months works wonders for yojr mental health.



She's op as fuck.

Though, in all honesty, she's like an Amumu but has a scarier late game. Get her behind early, and she won't be much of a problem. Unless she turtles to late game.

I have yet to find a good trundle though


----------



## OS (May 15, 2013)

> Chaox got kicked from the team though. Wildturtle (TSM's sub) replaced him as the starter and they won 12 out of their last 14 games after WT joined.
> 
> *Curse got second place, although they barely held it seeing as they lost the majority of their games in the final weeks. Their big lead early in the season kept them alive somehow.
> 
> ...


 Dont' you mean, GGU got second place, Vulcun 3rd and, Curse 4th while CLG and Dig had to go to summer promotion?


----------



## Guiness (May 15, 2013)

Wait wut

Ggu came 2nd?

Dafuq


----------



## Lord Genome (May 15, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Sej and Trundle are both amongst the best junglers right now. Not that rare to see Sej and Trundle banned, at least for me.



hes a better top imo



Original Sin said:


> Dont' you mean, GGU got second place, Vulcun 3rd and, Curse 4th while CLG and Dig had to go to summer promotion?


he was saying those were the seedings they got


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Sej and Trundle are both amongst the best junglers right now. Not that rare to see Sej and Trundle banned, at least for me.



2 nights ago was playing with a buddy. All teh games we played (4) won with Sejuani jungle. 

Jarvan still > both of them in terms of jungle through.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 15, 2013)

4N said:


> Wait wut
> 
> Ggu came 2nd?
> 
> Dafuq


ggu lost to tsm in the finals in 5 games


----------



## OS (May 15, 2013)

So, I'm reading through the lore on Riots page (because they put up lux's lore on FB for some reason) and I hit Kat's page. I find it ironic where her quote is ''Never question my loyalty. You will never know what I endure for it.''
-- Katarina

But one of her Rivals is mothafuckin Swain.


----------



## Maerala (May 15, 2013)

Katarina's loyalty might be more to House Du Couteau than to Noxus itself.

Or actually, more to Noxus than to Swain. The Journal of Justice article that covers Swain's coronation makes it clear that his leadership isn't accepted among some of the Noxian Houses. She might just be talking about how dangerous it is to question Swain's rule for the sake of her country.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 15, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Katarina's loyalty might be more to House Du Couteau than to Noxus itself.



Damn it Adrian I was going to say that >_>

There were also some speculation between General Du Couteau's disappearance and Swain's rise of power. So he could have been involved or at least, maybe that's what Katarina thinks.

Darius' friend and rival is Draven though lol.


----------



## Chausie (May 15, 2013)

A new thread?

you guys post too bloody much


----------



## Maerala (May 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Damn it Adrian I was going to say that >_>



If you didn't wanna play why'd you come to the party? 

lol idk

WAIT WHY ARE FIORA AND LUX RIVALS?! WHAT THE HELL MAN MY LIFE IS A LIE


----------



## Didi (May 15, 2013)

αce said:


> *Five Teams*
> Five world regions will be represented by teams of five, comprised of  each region's best and most famous players, and drafted by community  vote from their respective leagues.
> North America LCS will be represented by:
> 
> ...




>Scarra going instead of Reginald
>not giving us CDE with doublelift


still makes me mad
especially cuz Regi > Scarra
(and cuz fuck yeah CDE ofc)



also wtf when did MiSTakE switch from TPA to TPS? Don't follow SEA that much, never knew that happened. Weird also cuz he's pretty goddamn good.
also is Chawy that good, that he's chosen above Bebe?



Also, the only thing that might prevent China from winning it all is XiaoXiao, that's really a stroke of luck for the other regions, that he's going (I think because of the 3 per team max thing, same thing why yellowpete's going instead of genja), cuz he's not that good imo.


But they're still prolly gonna win it all, chinese are OP


----------



## roninmedia (May 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> >
> also wtf when did MiSTakE switch from TPA to TPS? Don't follow SEA that much, never knew that happened. Weird also cuz he's pretty goddamn good.
> also is Chawy that good, that he's chosen above Bebe?



MiSTakE switched to TPS at the start of 2013. Wanted a calming voice on the team. TPS is more aggressive and less as great of a defensive force than TPA.

Honestly, I think Bebe is better than Chawy because of his team fight presence and positioning. Chawy does have very good mechanics and stays a little ahead of Bebe in creep score, but he loves continuing to push to the inner turret by himself once the first outer one is down in his lane which makes him. He's an aggressive ADC, much more so than Bebe. 


Asian supports are OP. They keep timers on the normal stuff like wards, buffs, dragons and barons but they also keep timers on ultimates and various skills.


----------



## OS (May 15, 2013)

I am kinda new to LoL but I was surprised to hear recently that Azubu Frost had gotten fined for cheating. Is that why their sponsor bought TPA(from what I read)?


----------



## Sansa (May 15, 2013)

Riot nerfing both my mains Caitlyn and Elise.


----------



## roninmedia (May 15, 2013)

Bah. Diana is undergoing. She's only one of three AP mids I'm comfortable with (Anivia, Diana, Lux). Need to play her a bit more to see how much she's affected.


----------



## Maerala (May 15, 2013)

I told Vae Caitlyn's nerf was only a matter of time. Didn't wanna believe me.

Silly Swedish boy.


----------



## Sansa (May 15, 2013)

The Elise nerf could probably hurt her in laning seeing as free armour when you change to melee against people like garen and wu kong helps.

Why did they feel the need to nerf Cait.

I mean, she's fine how she is.


----------



## αce (May 15, 2013)

because in the lcs meta where people just push her range is retarded
caitlin is a bit too strong early 
and she doesn't ever lose a 2v2


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 15, 2013)

That was a nerf? Seemed like a balance change to me.

And Cait is not fine. If she's on blue side, turn level 2 quicker with golems, then her lane is instantly won from her range and her zoning potential compared to other adcs. Right now, she's played so much in solo que. Same goes for Varus and fucking Blue Ezreal.

To be honest, they need to change the golems because bot lane on blue side usually wins lane early. Those first few minutes on purple side is terrible because they'll just be a level ahead of us and we can't do anything.


----------



## OS (May 15, 2013)

roninmedia said:


> Bah. Diana is undergoing. She's only one of three AP mids I'm comfortable with (Anivia, Diana, Lux). Need to play her a bit more to see how much she's affected.



She's not getting nerfed. It's just a change in the way her shield works.


----------



## Sansa (May 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> That was a nerf? Seemed like a balance change to me.
> 
> And Cait is not fine. If she's on blue side, turn level 2 quicker with golems, then her lane is instantly won from her range and her zoning potential compared to other adcs. Right now, she's played so much in solo que. Same goes for Varus and fucking Blue Ezreal.
> 
> To be honest, they need to change the golems because bot lane on blue side usually wins lane early. Those first few minutes on purple side is terrible because they'll just be a level ahead of us and we can't do anything.


Caitlyn has always been popular in Solo Q 
I see lots of Varus, but not lots of competent Varuses.

There's always going to be a champion that dominates it's lane, that's just the way it is.


----------



## αce (May 15, 2013)

golems is broken
whoever hits lvl 2 usually wins bot lane unless you fuck up terribly
its the only reason they ever have those stupid lane swaps

and if they dont have lane swaps purple side will pick a jungler who takes red so bot can take the wolves


----------



## Sansa (May 15, 2013)

Until riot release an AD Carry that matches Caitlyn's range (not tristana who's range gradually increases, but has a 650 base range), Caitlyn really shouldn't lose lane to anyone except like Twitch, cause he's a little shit.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Until riot release an AD Carry that matches Caitlyn's range (not tristana who's range gradually increases, but has a 650 base range), Caitlyn really shouldn't lose lane to anyone except like Twitch, cause he's a little shit.



Why do you think they're giving her a balance change then...

And Caitlyn wasn't popular in Season 2. At least not as popular now. She needed this change, even I can play her in ranked without any risk and I don't play the ADC role at all.

You can't say she's "fine" If she just dominates the lane without any risk and literally can win against anyone.

Besides, as far as nerfs go this isn't even a bad nerf >_>


----------



## Sansa (May 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Why do you think they're giving her a balance change then...
> 
> And Caitlyn wasn't popular in Season 2. At least not as popular now. She needed this change, even I can play her in ranked without any risk and I don't play the ADC role at all.
> 
> ...



The only thing with Cait that I see as a major problem is her range.

Other than that she's fine to me.


----------



## Vaeny (May 15, 2013)

Terry why are you even talking to Jiyeon about this shit?

Did you forget that he's absolutely god awful at the game?


----------



## αce (May 15, 2013)

her range is the problem though


----------



## Shingy (May 15, 2013)

I found this hilarious.


----------



## Guiness (May 15, 2013)

Using phone as hotspot to connect to the internet with my laptop

winning


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2013)

so playing queen quinn bottom....enemy team has no adc,

I went 9/0/11 ganked the mid diana with my ult too.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 15, 2013)

RemChu said:


> so playing queen quinn bottom....*enemy team has no adc,*
> 
> I went 9/0/11 ganked the mid diana with my ult too.



No words for that.


----------



## roninmedia (May 16, 2013)

^
Somtimes in ranked, by friends like to go Jarvan + Elise/Leona/Thresh in the bottom lane. 

So many bad Lissandra's. New champion combined with their free week makes for some terrible terrible normal games. My Lissandra got stomped by Diana early midlane, but I managed to outperform the enemy mid Diana as Jungle Diana. 

22/8/25 this week as Diana.  I've decided to stick with a few champs as much as I can. (Anivia/Lux/Diana/Shen/Amumu/Jayce/Thresh/Sona/Blitzcrank)


----------



## Wesley (May 16, 2013)

Draven is stronger than Cait early game.  He does so much damage without any items or skills.


----------



## Didi (May 16, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Draven is stronger than Cait early game.  He does so much damage without any items or skills.



Too bad she can harass him to death with q's and auto's and he can never get close to hurt her


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 16, 2013)

I miss playing Vlad top lane. 

Possible changes on Ashe's passive



> Ashe gains 3/6/9/12/15/18 stacks of Focus for every 3 seconds spent not attacking. At 100 stacks her next attack is guaranteed to crit. Her Focus stacks will then reset to her current Crit Chance.


----------



## Gogeta (May 16, 2013)

Isnt that the same passive just worded differently?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Isnt that the same passive just worded differently?



Yeah but if you attack the focus stack won't go to 0. It goes to 0 after the 100. Similar to Statik Shiv.


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> She's not getting nerfed. It's just a change in the way her shield works.



She's most definitely getting damage nerfs to her passive and her shield. The Shield strength's ratio went down by .2 and the total strength of each individual shield went down by 50. So if you don't get the orbs popped to stack the shield, just using to shield harass is going to be a lot less effective. 

Fucking Diana nerfs. No two ways around it. 



Jiyeon said:


> Until riot release an AD Carry that matches Caitlyn's range (not tristana who's range gradually increases, but has a 650 base range), Caitlyn really shouldn't lose lane to anyone except like Twitch, cause he's a little shit.



Kog'Maw?



Demonic Shaman said:


> I miss playing Vlad top lane.
> 
> Possible changes on Ashe's passive


Played Vlad support a few days ago and raped lane. 

most fun i ever had. 

And yeah that's just the same Ashe passive reworded differently.

Plus Zac, Zed, Elise, TF, and Rumble nerfs. Those are all blatant nerfs when you crunch the numbers and compare the ratios.  

AND LOL at the Akali "buffs". Hey lets decrease the cooldown her ult gains charges at by 2.5 seconds. Yep, that'll effect gameplay 

I do like the Twilight Shroud change tho. Will make her interaction with bushes more interesting now that it grants vision. 

But still fuck this patch.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 16, 2013)

I guess I should've mentioned that it won't reset if you do attack.


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2013)

inb4 the Garena team wins All Stars.


----------



## Guiness (May 16, 2013)

Been catching up on some champ lore. 

Zac sounds awesome as hell.

Lissandra sounds ABSOLUTELY BROKEN.

Only in riot. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2013)

eh, lissandra hasn't been that bad imo.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 16, 2013)

4N said:


> Been catching up on some champ lore.
> 
> Zac sounds awesome as hell.
> 
> ...



Too bad no one can really play Lissandra. She's good on paper but I haven't seen much success from her. I think we'll have to wait another week to be sure but freezing the enemy's ADC seems good or making yourself invulnerable in a teamfight sounds good amirite? 

I feel she needs to poke with her q and e though before actually going in despite her ultimate is a hard engage but that might be the misconception with Lissandra since people are losing with her.

I'm indifferent about Zac.


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2013)

she definitely doesnt need to poke imo..

her poke isn't that good at all.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> she definitely doesnt need to poke imo..
> 
> her poke isn't that good at all.



That's the feeling I get when I play her but... I guess. Her q is short ranged but I feel like she can poke down with q and e if the enemy is very, very close lol. 

It doesn't feel like her combo do much, and she usually just dies once she ults. (From what I've seen). 

I don't know. Her win rate is 45%ish, I don't know what the problem with her is. She does seem good on paper, just not executed very well.


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 16, 2013)

first nidalee,now elise. I hope Jayce doesn't lose his bonus armour and mr when changing forms.

can someone tell me, assuming full item build, which adc does the most damage late game? 

I'm thinking either vayne or kog or maybe tristana. how big is the gap between number 1 and 2?


----------



## MrChubz (May 16, 2013)

Single target damage is Vayne I'm pretty sure. In team fights it's Twitch a mile as long as you hit a few people.


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2013)

If all 3 had the same build late game it would come down to a few basic things. 

Kog: His Q gives him bonus attack speed permanently and his w increases his auto attack range as well as giving him bonus % max hp magic damage on every auto.

Vayne: Her Q gives her a steroid boost on her next auto and her ult temporarily increases her AD by a significant amount.

Trist: Has a temp 90% attack speed boost.

not sure about the numbers but those are the raw facts for you to work with.


----------



## Gogeta (May 16, 2013)

You forgot that Vayne has % true damage


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 16, 2013)

So everytime I get to promote series, I get terrible teams. Example. I win like 8/10 of my games leading up to promote series. Get into promote series, lose both games. First game, feeder afk ezreal. Second game, feeder afk cait.....Both games I went 1 or 2-0, then died and score was 2-2 or 3-2 till the end. 2 4v5 games in a row. 

Whats wrong with this game


----------



## Lord Genome (May 16, 2013)

id say vayne has the highest single target damage,.but trist as the.best late.game adc

kog and twitch  have longer rangez with their abilities, but those have a time limit where as trist is constant range plus dat resetI


----------



## Guiness (May 16, 2013)

I've been out of the loop for 2 months but I dont doubt that vayne is stil the strongest adc when it comes to single taarget damage. 

Also, lg told me quinn sucks. No one likes her I take it?


----------



## αce (May 16, 2013)

im pretty damn sure vayne has the highest single target damage

her q gives her bonus damage, her ult gives her bonus damage and her w gives her bonus damage plus true damage % based

trist is just king because of that range. kog is good too but i dont think his % damage is more than vaynes % + ult + q damage.


----------



## αce (May 16, 2013)

> inb4 the Garena team wins All Stars.



toyz is god


----------



## αce (May 16, 2013)

maknoon spoke
karma sucks
gg adrian


----------



## αce (May 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4pkJn_bdwI&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

ambition deserves his all star spot but fucking imp is god and should have went


----------



## Chausie (May 16, 2013)

Yay nami buffs again!


----------



## Austin (May 16, 2013)

nami buffs?


----------



## Gogeta (May 16, 2013)

TOO MUCH RAGE


*Spoiler*: __ 



First promotion match

Oh my god people are so bad why why why
hwkwhywl;etelwkahrkqj

3-12 Kog Maw why

Lee, although 6-4 and shit, was so bad. Like, when we were fighting for mid inhib turret, he just stood on the side with absolutely no HP

LIKE DO SOMETHING

"I AM ON LOW HP"
THEN FUCKING GO BACK, PING
MAYBE EVEN DIE SO WE CAN GET LIKE 2 KILLS, ITS FUCKING WORTH

It's like playing with a mid lane* version of Cop, god fucking damn it

Not to mention he got owned by a Malz mid and didn't ever bother to build a fucking QSS

Oh enemy Malz is bot and is owning? Too bad that i forgot to say or ping, BUT ILL JUST GO BACK INSTEAD OF PUSHING

Holy shit we got mid turret so fucking late

Why

Just why must i get incompetent junglers every game
Even if i win, my jungler is always incompetent as fuck (Except once, where he was decent, never a really good one)

Every game the enemy jungler rocks my bottom/mid lane and pressures top as much as possible

And the issue comes from them being LEE SIN JUNGLERS

4 out of 6 games had a Lee Sin in my team, and 1 of them had Lee Sin in the enemy team
When we had Hecarim in our team we stomped ofcourse because he can do SOMETHING at all stages of the game
Why does every silver player think they are korean diamond Lee Sin players

If i get FP i am banning Lee Sin

EDIT : Checked Kog's match history he fed every ranked game with any champ he played
FML


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> TOO MUCH RAGE
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What champion were you? Try to play snowbally types and split push with all your might.


----------



## Gogeta (May 16, 2013)

I played Jax, and i was winning lane vs Malphite 3-1

There was pressure early on from Panth and it quickly stopped once they realized that i have the shit warded and that they can't get a proper gank on me, and he stayed bot when he realised that every fucking time he went there they got at least a kill if not a double.

But, once mid game came, 15 mins in, Malz started ganking the shit out of bot and top, being 4-1 and all. Did Lee stop him? Did Lee maybe counter jungle? Did he maybe push the lane? GET THE TURRET MAYBE?
No, he recalled each time

Every game where i have 2 lanes (the jungle is a plus) lose i know i am not winning that game
As i said, the issue comes from shitty Lee Sin players thinking they are korean diamond Lee Sin players


----------



## Chausie (May 16, 2013)

Austin said:


> nami buffs?



Yesss



> Basic Attack Missile Speed increased to 1500 from 1350
> Surging Tides
> Bonus Movement Speed increased to 40 from 30
> Aqua Prison
> Stun duration increased to 1.5 seconds from 1.25



And the mikaels change looks more fun!


----------



## Violent by Design (May 16, 2013)

Does Nunu's jungle buffs stack on top of each other?


----------



## Didi (May 16, 2013)

Iirc they're mutually exclusive, but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## Maerala (May 16, 2013)

4N said:


> I've been out of the loop for 2 months but I dont doubt that vayne is stil the strongest adc when it comes to single taarget damage.
> 
> Also, lg told me quinn sucks. No one likes her I take it?



James pls. Quinn is awesome top lane. Haven't tried her as an adc yet but I've seen her carry hard. She's just unconventional so people are unwilling to give her a chance.



αce said:


> maknoon spoke
> karma sucks
> gg adrian



Fuck that guy, is that even English? Probably never played her more than twice in his life. Scumbag.



Chausie said:


> Yay nami buffs again!



Literally every patch, without fail.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 16, 2013)

Don't listen to Adrian. Quinn sucks.


----------



## Maerala (May 16, 2013)

Fight me, Terry.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 16, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Fight me, Terry.



Okay. You want to do a 1 v 1 again in SR top lane?

Edit: FUUUU.



> Maxillion (10:45): HEY
> CANCEL QUE
> LETS DO THIS
> Maerala (10:45): TOO LATE
> ...


----------



## Juri (May 16, 2013)

Great! just when i have free time my laptop decides to get fried.


----------



## Chausie (May 16, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> James pls. Quinn is awesome top lane. Haven't tried her as an adc yet but I've seen her carry hard. She's just unconventional so people are unwilling to give her a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




is like riot wants to make a gift specially tailored to me every patch \o/


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2013)

Jayce is easy matchup for Quinn?

REAL?

ONE SEC SEEING IF I CAN GET LAPTOP TO 1V1 ADRIAN BRB.


----------



## Gogeta (May 16, 2013)

1V1 ME PBE NAOW


----------



## Ennis (May 16, 2013)

I've lost all hope for League.
Especially when I'm playing with randoms and get scores like this:


----------



## Gogeta (May 16, 2013)

Or NA. 1V1 ME THERE

Also take screenshots Ennis, you silly

almost said smurf


----------



## Chausie (May 16, 2013)

Only play with people you know then!

issa lot of fun then


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> 1V1 ME PBE NAOW



I have to leave in 10 mins. History final that I've been cramming for the past few days. How about three hours later if you're still here?


----------



## Gogeta (May 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I have to leave in 10 mins. History final that I've been cramming for the past few days. How about three hours later if you're still here?



Possibly but probably not

screw you


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2013)

Ennis said:


> I've lost all hope for League.
> Especially when I'm playing with randoms and get scores like this:



is wat u get for playing fiora. ck


----------



## Maerala (May 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> Jayce is easy matchup for Quinn?
> 
> REAL?
> 
> ONE SEC SEEING IF I CAN GET LAPTOP TO 1V1 ADRIAN BRB.



Not "easy." _Easier_ than other top laners, because he's one of the less tanky ones and his ranged abilities are skillshot reliant. Not that a good Jayce wouldn't wreck my Quinn. These days I only play her when I'm forced to play top, and how often is that an unwanted lane. 

Also I know someone who got to Platinum playing Fiora. BE NOT DISHEARTENED!


----------



## Ennis (May 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> is wat u get for playing fiora. ck



 She's so terrible. Can't.


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Not "easy." _Easier_ than other top laners, because he's one of the less tanky ones and his ranged abilities are skillshot reliant. Not that a good Jayce wouldn't wreck my Quinn. These days I only play her when I'm forced to play top, and how often is that an unwanted lane.
> 
> Also I know someone who got to Platinum playing Fiora. BE NOT DISHEARTENED!



Easier?

Real?

Adrian you high bro?

WAD bringin u dat hash?

If anything Jayce is probably one of the worst matchups for Quin.


----------



## Maerala (May 16, 2013)

Hasn't really been the case at all in my experience, but k.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 16, 2013)

the thing with quinn adc is that shes a great duelist and can probably wre k most adcs 1v1, but her range is just too abysmal to do anything exceot get zoned or.die late game

if she had a 550 range shed be a hell.of.a lot more viviable


----------



## αce (May 16, 2013)

also hes korean
dont hate on the english


----------



## αce (May 16, 2013)

glad that's settled
last pick telling first pick what he's going to do is and will always be fucking retarded


----------



## Wesley (May 16, 2013)

"The BallZac"


----------



## OS (May 16, 2013)

αce said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4pkJn_bdwI&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ambition deserves his all star spot but fucking imp is god and should have went



Korean shoutcasters op.


----------



## OS (May 16, 2013)

Are the Diana nerfs bad?


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Are the Diana nerfs bad?



yeah they're dumb.

nerfed the damage on her passive and shield. And the individual shield base strength and the ap ratio. 

so dumb


----------



## Gogeta (May 16, 2013)

Ace and Adrian are good
Just that Adrian cant itemize for shit, and Ace cant combo for shit

Also TIL Vae is 3-15 with Cait in ranked


----------



## roninmedia (May 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Are the Diana nerfs bad?





Darth said:


> yeah they're dumb.
> 
> nerfed the damage on her passive and shield. And the individual shield base strength and the ap ratio.
> 
> so dumb



Nerfs to passive damage and shield damage reduces her pushing power by ~11%. 


If you manage to use the full shield before the three orbs detonate, we are looking at a 35% nerf in terms of how much damage is shielded. 

The old refresh required you to Crescent Strike --> Lunar Rush --> Moonfall --> Pale Cascade to make maximum use of your shield before the orbs detonated if you managed to get a group of enemies. 

This new stack makes the shield timing much easier. 


I will miss the old one.since my friends like playing a cluster dive composition. Jarvan/Sejuani/Diana/Thresh


I know jungle Diana isn't that attractive but it seems that has taken a slight hit in clear speed with about the same overall health to gank at level 4.


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Ace and Adrian are good
> Just that Adrian cant itemize for shit, and Ace cant combo for shit
> 
> Also TIL Vae is 3-15 with Cait in ranked



well to be fair ace plays at like 10 fps. 

and yeah adrian's itemization is horror.

his mechanics and reactions need a lot of work too. although from what i've seen his judgement and calls are okay. although he doesn't make plays or call for objectives. he just plays defensive and piggybacks off the calls of other players. 

and lol vae's cait is plat man. Silver elo obviously not ready to handle his skills.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 16, 2013)

Alright I'm home. Should I go onto PBE now for the 1 v 1 (chew)


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2013)

gogeta's offline yo.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 16, 2013)

yo, anyone got some ideas for AD Malzahar (summoners rift)?

I'm testing out manamune on him. Using Blackcleaver/Last whisper, ideally a frozen mallet/trinity/iceborn depending on my money situation and lane.

If I get to solo mid, I would probably go hexadrinker.

Not sure what boots to get, thinking defensive oriented, perhaps movement boots.

Also, thinking of Elder Lizard, but not sure if voidlings would proc it (I'd assume so since it's AD damage).


----------



## Vaeny (May 16, 2013)

My Cait isn't that bad, but it's not good.

I'm cursed with her though, I can never seem to win ranked with her no matter how hard I win lane.


Also, our switch died so now my internet doesn't work for some reason, even if I plug it in through the router.

FUCK ME, I CAN'T PLAAAAAAAAAAY  Spent all day yesterday trying to fix the god damn issue.


----------



## Wesley (May 16, 2013)

I'm GOLD!  I used only Nami, Sona, and Mordekaiser and I made it to gold!  It took me so many tries!  I failed the qualifier like 6 times and I got knocked back all the way to Silver III.  I was only getting 5 LP per win by the time and it took forever to get back to the qualifier, but I did it!

This last game the opposing mid DC'D.  He got first blood on our mid but the fact that he dc'd really clinched it for us.  It wasn't even close but they were down a man at the most crucial time and my team for once didn't let victory slip from our grasps by being morons.  Everyone had it together and just totally and ruthelessly crushed them all!


----------



## Sansa (May 16, 2013)

Olaf gets shit on top by Lee Sin for the first 5 minutes
Varus gets a double kill first blood
Gets level 3 while I'm still level 1
Come back to lane
Get a double kill
Out farm him hilariously bad
Syndra gets fed

Win the game.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 16, 2013)

stop talking about your shitty lives and respond to me.


----------



## Vaeny (May 16, 2013)

Your AD Malz issues pale in comparison to my internet issues.


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]XPNcNDsqdG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OS (May 16, 2013)

Can someone tell me how to play Riven effectively so I can have an excuse to get Battle Bunny Riven?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 17, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Can someone tell me how to play Riven effectively so I can have an excuse to get Battle Bunny Riven?





As for AD Malz, (I don't know why you're doing AD Malz lol), but voidlings do not proc Elder Lizard but they proc Black Cleaver. Null void doesn't proc elder lizard either and his e. 

AD Malz is all based on his passive though so... I figured CDR might be good. Frozen Heart maybe, Manamune is good, black cleaver, last whisper. So yeah idk.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Your AD Malz issues pale in comparison to my internet issues.



i play this chit with like 400 ping, im beyond internet issues son.


----------



## Vaeny (May 17, 2013)

At least you can play.


----------



## Darth (May 17, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I'm GOLD!  I used only Nami, Sona, and Mordekaiser and I made it to gold!  It took me so many tries!  I failed the qualifier like 6 times and I got knocked back all the way to Silver III.  I was only getting 5 LP per win by the time and it took forever to get back to the qualifier, but I did it!
> 
> This last game the opposing mid DC'D.  He got first blood on our mid but the fact that he dc'd really clinched it for us.  It wasn't even close but they were down a man at the most crucial time and my team for once didn't let victory slip from our grasps by being morons.  Everyone had it together and just totally and ruthelessly crushed them all!


NICE~! 

Congrats Wes. I figured it wouldn't be too hard with you as you had 3 dedicated champions you were good with and from what I've seen of your play you definitely deserve it. I'd rep you but you're sealed though. 


Vae said:


> At least you can play.


NOW YOU FEEL MY PAIN


----------



## Darth (May 17, 2013)

also lol @ Wesley getting Gold before Vae or Gogeta or all you other noob silvers. 

Excluding Adrian of course since he just hit silver.


----------



## Gogeta (May 17, 2013)

I just started playing ranked 2 days ago :/


----------



## Didi (May 17, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Can someone tell me how to play Riven effectively so I can have an excuse to get Battle Bunny Riven?




>starting boots on Riven








I've made enough posts in this thread in the past how to play Riven, and so has Darth for a bit I think


Anyway, guess I'll make one more
For runepages you could either go 21-9 (and pick appropriately for Riven, so no dumb shit like AS or AS after you crit, or health since you get tankier with resistances thx to free shield), which is what I do atm and I complement it with a hyperaggressive build, but it might not be suited to less experienced Riven players
You can also go 14-16 masteries (and once again, no dumb shit like AS or HP if you can avoid it)

My hyperaggressive build atm is rush brutalizer (maybe one or 2 doran's blades along the way), into bloodthirster, into last whisper, into maw and finish BC
boots and ga after this. This buildorder highly relies on being confident enough that you can outplay your opponents and just straight up kill them in teamfights since you'll have a MASSIVE powerspike mid game and do enormous amounts of damage
If you're a man and build lucidity boots, you could do that after LW, before/during maw-building
If you're not manly enough for lucidity boots, merc threads are always a good option, unless they really really ad heavy, then just build ninja tabi



If you're a new Riven player you should probably just go brutalizer into BT into GA while also picking up boots (mercs probs) during laning phase


----------



## Darth (May 17, 2013)

Didi, go play only Riven for 100 ranked games straight.

You're not allowed to play any arams, normals, botsvsai, or customs during this process.

Excluding the games you're forced to play bot lane of course. 

I want to see where you'd end up.


----------



## Didi (May 17, 2013)

but I hate other peopleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



but maybe I will


It's about time I play some ranked again and you know, get to an appropriate rank





but watch me get bored within 3 games again lol


oh well, I'll play some on monday or something, I'm going away for the weekend with some friends


----------



## Darth (May 17, 2013)

damn pussy.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 17, 2013)

Had a MF build Botrk and Statik Shiv. 58 mins game, her end build was Botrk, Statik Shiv, PD, LW, GA, Boots. She did 58k damage in total of a 58 mins game compared to the enemy caitlyn doing 100k damage.

To be honest, no one in champ select wanted ADC. She got stuck with the role and she just wasn't good at it and wasn't listening to us when we told her to sell Shiv and Botrk for LW and BT


----------



## Guiness (May 17, 2013)

About to watch my first LoL pro game in a while: CJ Frost vs Najin Sword.

Gonna watch it on my S4 galaxy using the Twitch app and I gotta say the quality is freakin excellent.


----------



## Didi (May 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> damn pussy.



I'm no pussy, I just get bored and don't enjoy playing with random shitbags. Not scared, it's just... tiring.



4N said:


> About to watch my first LoL pro game in a while: CJ Frost vs Najin Sword.
> 
> Gonna watch it on my S4 galaxy using the Twitch app and I gotta say the quality is freakin excellent.



Does it has a superpowerful qualcomm snapdragon processor?
I bet you can use it for 3 full days without the battery dying.


----------



## Guiness (May 17, 2013)

Damn u didi.

One day korea will finally bring out a galaxy  that doesn't die within the first hour.


How u been tho?


----------



## Didi (May 17, 2013)

Aww, you didn't get the joke. Watch some Gamecribs 4N, you'll understand.


Also, fairly decent. I really need to log off now though or I'll miss my bus and stuff


----------



## Juri (May 17, 2013)

When was the last time WAD was here?


----------



## Guiness (May 17, 2013)

Didi said:


> Aww, you didn't get the joke.some Gamecribs 4N, you'll understand.
> 
> 
> Also, fairly decent. I really need to log off now though or I'll miss my bus and stuff



I watched up to episode 2 or 3 before I left. I might continue from where I left off if the reviews are decent.


----------



## Gogeta (May 17, 2013)

Not the point 4N


----------



## Santí (May 17, 2013)

AD Malzahar >> AP Madzahar with mobility boots.


----------



## Darth (May 17, 2013)

Juri said:


> When was the last time WAD was here?



about a week ago.


----------



## Gogeta (May 17, 2013)

Silver 1

Dat carrying with Jarman


----------



## Darth (May 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Silver 1
> 
> Dat carrying with Jarman



congrats you're now better than vae.


----------



## Gogeta (May 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> congrats you're now better than vae.



Worth


----------



## OS (May 17, 2013)

and how do I elise? Like what to generall build and what to max. How to combo, etc.


----------



## Gogeta (May 17, 2013)

Mpen + Tank


----------



## Juri (May 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> about a week ago.



Strange. Did something happen?


----------



## Darth (May 17, 2013)

Juri said:


> Strange. Did something happen?



Not on the forums.

Not unless he's trolling the mafia regulars in the Arcade.


----------



## Chausie (May 17, 2013)

i like this item sets thing

there a way to see how much each section you put in costs, without having to add it up yourself?


----------



## Chausie (May 17, 2013)

just watching froggens stream

i always thought people were joking when they say he builds what ever the fuck he wants on anivia and still carries games


----------



## αce (May 17, 2013)




----------



## αce (May 17, 2013)

also incoming blaze vs frost finals
once again

flame vs shy
battle of the titans


blaze 3-1
my prediction


----------



## αce (May 17, 2013)

also the koreans will be sad about diana nerfs
since you know...they have the best diana's of any region by far


----------



## Gogeta (May 17, 2013)

Qualified for Gold 5 promotion series


----------



## Lord Genome (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (May 17, 2013)

> Players can transfer to the Brazil server for free


----------



## Gogeta (May 17, 2013)

Shittiest gifs as always Jiyeon


----------



## Shozan (May 17, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## Vaeny (May 17, 2013)

αce said:


> also incoming blaze vs frost finals
> once again
> 
> flame vs shy
> ...



They're in the same Semi Finals.

They can't face each other in the finals.

You fucking retard.


Also, my CPU died now after I fixed the internet and I can't play LoL on my brothers computer, it feels weird.


----------



## αce (May 17, 2013)

woah chill the fuck out mr no internet


----------



## Gogeta (May 17, 2013)

VAE

PLEASE

LET IT ALL OUT


----------



## OS (May 17, 2013)

I hate these nerfs. And now they are buffing Kha a bit and nerfing Liss and Sej. Karma got a good buff though.


----------



## Darth (May 17, 2013)

Thoughts on changing my Summoner name from "Darth Sheik" to "Darth Obsidian"?


----------



## Lord Genome (May 17, 2013)

too long a name imo


----------



## Vaeny (May 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> VAE
> 
> PLEASE
> 
> LET IT ALL OUT



Lol, I ain't even mad tho.


----------



## Maerala (May 18, 2013)

Upcoming change to Karma.



> Renewal ( Mantra'd W ) now heals instantly for 20% of Karma's missing health then, if the link is not broken, heals Karma for the same amount.  The old version only healed Karma for 25% over the duration of the tether.



gg

When they fix the bug on her Mantra'd Shield, it's over.


----------



## Maerala (May 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> Thoughts on changing my Summoner name from "Darth Sheik" to "Darth Obsidian"?



I like Darth Sheik more 'cause it looks better and references something that I recognize awesome.

Also does anyone know when the last time Frost Queen Janna went on sale was before that terror 20% off sale?


----------



## Vaeny (May 18, 2013)

''Darth Obsidian'' lol.

It's not very nice at all, sounds like a VERY bad Sith name.


----------



## Gogeta (May 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, I ain't even mad tho.



IDC, trash talking commences, you trash


----------



## Vaeny (May 18, 2013)

Whatever makes you sleep at night, son


----------



## Gogeta (May 18, 2013)

Silver trash you have no right to talk


----------



## Vaeny (May 18, 2013)

In case of any interest.


----------



## αce (May 18, 2013)

state of the league is out
rofl they all pick on doublelift





St's point about Korea possibly having a better team seems legit


faker vs ambition is arguable


as of right now i'd take flame over shy and if the voting was held right now in korea flame would obviously win


i'd take imp over pray

godlife isn't debatable
neither is insec


----------



## Gogeta (May 18, 2013)

If Darth lends me his account often enough ill help you silvers out


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> too long a name imo


Really? Name length never really bothered be tbh.


Vae said:


> Lol, I ain't even mad tho.


imo gogeta got gold in 50 games. 

u jelly?


Godaime Hokage said:


> I like Darth Sheik more 'cause it looks better and references something that I recognize awesome.
> 
> Also does anyone know when the last time Frost Queen Janna went on sale was before that terror 20% off sale?


Looks better than Obsidian?

Meh.


Vae said:


> ''Darth Obsidian'' lol.
> 
> It's not very nice at all, sounds like a VERY bad Sith name.



K your opinion is now invalid lol.


----------



## αce (May 18, 2013)

the highlight of gogetas life is getting to gold


----------



## Gogeta (May 18, 2013)

αce said:


> the highlight of gogetas life is getting to gold



No, it's trashing Vae 



> imo gogeta got gold in 50 games.



Do you know what IMO means

cause i don't think you do


----------



## αce (May 18, 2013)

k thats a good reason


----------



## Vaeny (May 18, 2013)

Except it seems that I'm the only one here who has yet to give a darn.

Sorry Gogeta, your attempts to make me feel bad aren't working, lol.


----------



## Gogeta (May 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Except it seems that I'm the only one here who has yet to give a darn.
> 
> Sorry Gogeta, your attempts to make me feel bad aren't working, lol.



Don't try to save face Vae, it's pathetic

Silver trash not knowing where his place is


----------



## Vaeny (May 18, 2013)

Lol ok Gogeta.

I'll let you live in your 15 minutes of glory before you realize you're still shit at the game


----------



## Gogeta (May 18, 2013)

Ofcourse, i am still gold 

But you are absolute trash silver with shitload of games 

Also 15 minutes of glory? More like forever since you are never going to get out of silver


----------



## Vaeny (May 18, 2013)

Oh noes, my feelings are crushed.

Gonna go hang myself brb.


----------



## Gogeta (May 18, 2013)

Call me when you get out of silver first, then try to save face 

What a trash


----------



## Vaeny (May 18, 2013)

Lol, you're the cockiest bitch here.

We both know you're still bad, stop trying to play tough


----------



## Gogeta (May 18, 2013)

Still much better in my role and jungling than you are in yours

Darth and WAD don't seem to think so, all that matters to me, you know, silver 2 opinion is too stronk for me


----------



## Guiness (May 18, 2013)

Its nice to see that good humor still lives in this thread.


----------



## Nim (May 18, 2013)

Have promotion games for silver right now.
First one: Won hard, enemy team surrendered some seconds before everyone was kicked by the server (EUW server problems again). Win counted.
Second one: Lost hard, in match history it says loss prevented due to problems. Awesome :3
A bit lucky today, I hope I can get to silver ><


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Do you know what IMO means
> 
> cause i don't think you do


IMO I probably do tbh.


Vae said:


> Oh noes, my feelings are crushed.
> 
> Gonna go hang myself brb.


cya


4N said:


> Its nice to see that good humor still lives in this thread.


If you call blatant flaming and flamebaiting "good humour" 


Nim♥ said:


> Have promotion games for silver right now.
> First one: Won hard, enemy team surrendered some seconds before everyone was kicked by the server (EUW server problems again). Win counted.
> Second one: Lost hard, in match history it says loss prevented due to problems. Awesome :3
> A bit lucky today, I hope I can get to silver ><





You can do it!


----------



## αce (May 18, 2013)

you're getting baited so hard

although gold players thinking they are pro is the main reason my friends all hate gold
cause they all think they are pro and no one is willing to take criticism


----------



## Gogeta (May 18, 2013)

αce said:


> you're getting baited so hard
> 
> although gold players thinking they are pro is the main reason my friends all hate gold
> cause they all think they are pro and no one is willing to take criticism



I don't think i am bad, i know i am bad 

Thing is, i am just better than Vae


----------



## αce (May 18, 2013)

damn son
shots fired


dont worry we are all bad
except wad


----------



## αce (May 18, 2013)

also played my first ranked game in a while
nunu dc's in lane and mf gets first blood
meanwhile my team is jsut trading kills top and mid


but the other team had a guy pick shen because it was open yet he didn't know what the fuck he was doing



all of a sudden 20 minutes in we ace them even though fizz died ( i dont even know how)
then 5 minutes later someone else dies, we go HAM and ace them all again and end the game


im not even sure what the fuck happened tbh


----------



## Gogeta (May 18, 2013)

Darth and WAD are the only one who can actually call them decent

If Darth didn't have such shitty decisions some times, he could be plat


----------



## αce (May 18, 2013)

decision making is part of the game tho
if anything is to blame its his ping


----------



## Vaeny (May 18, 2013)

Darth isn't even that much better than either me or Ace.

Don't know where you got this shit from, every time we play he barely does better than us.

WAD is the exception, because even though when we play normals he doesn't seem much better, he did actually reach Diamond.


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2013)

my 60 ping Blitzcrank knows no equal!


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Darth isn't even that much better than either me or Ace.
> 
> Don't know where you got this shit from, every time we play he barely does better than us.
> 
> WAD is the exception, because even though when we play normals he doesn't seem much better, he did actually reach Diamond.


----------



## Vaeny (May 18, 2013)

Can I blame my ping too if Darth can?


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Can I blame my ping too if Darth can?



No because you're still Silver.


----------



## αce (May 18, 2013)

that zilean tho


----------



## Vaeny (May 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> No because you're still Silver.



Damn            .


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2013)

αce said:


> that zilean tho



Dat game was terror as fuck.


----------



## Guiness (May 18, 2013)

Darth's Blitz is pretty legit. I still remember those two games with him where somehow he smashed with blitz while trolli g at the same time. -_-'


----------



## Vaeny (May 18, 2013)

4N said:


> *Darth's Blitz is pretty legit.* I still remember those two games with him where somehow he smashed with blitz while trolli g at the same time. -_-'



No.

His teleport ''leave you alone in lane'' Blitz is not legit.

It's the worst thing ever.

Also, when will you play again?


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2013)

4N said:


> Darth's Blitz is pretty legit. I still remember those two games with him where somehow he smashed with blitz while trolli g at the same time. -_-'



Damn straight.


----------



## Chausie (May 18, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Have promotion games for silver right now.
> First one: Won hard, enemy team surrendered some seconds before everyone was kicked by the server (EUW server problems again). Win counted.
> Second one: Lost hard, in match history it says loss prevented due to problems. Awesome :3
> A bit lucky today, I hope I can get to silver ><



good luck!


----------



## Guiness (May 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> No.
> 
> His teleport ''leave you alone in lane'' Blitz is not legit.
> 
> ...


LOL
He did that to you? Sounds just like him haha.

and I started playing again on Thursday but I won't be able to play at my leisure anymore.



Darth said:


> Damn straight.



Prolly got lucky those two games tho.


----------



## Vaeny (May 18, 2013)

WHY NOT AT YOUR LEISURE.


----------



## Guiness (May 18, 2013)

Cuz im still training and we are restricted still in some ways but its more thqn what he had at basic so its good enough.


----------



## αce (May 18, 2013)

if they make u see dicks in the shower u should be able to use internet
just my 2 cents


----------



## Vaeny (May 18, 2013)

When can you play when you want.


----------



## αce (May 18, 2013)

monte's predictions


> _ *First Round*
> 
> *China 2:1 North America*
> 
> ...


_



_Disagree about EU beating KR, but at the same time I agree that EU isn't going to win two b03's against Korea, since that's most likely what its going to come down too unless china loses to NA


----------



## αce (May 18, 2013)

honestly yeah weixiao is in a slump so he's not gonna eat doublelift alive, but he's still gonna eat him
and misaya in a slump is still better than scarra




also yeah faker should've went to all stars for the sole fact that there is a 1v1 show match


----------



## αce (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (May 18, 2013)

I actually agree with everything he points out there.

MonteChristo really knows his stuff.


----------



## Guiness (May 18, 2013)

αce said:


> if they make u see dicks in the shower u should be able to use internet
> just my 2 cents


The thing they have no internet in the barracks here. You have to purchase it so I might do so together with my roommates.


Vae said:


> When can you play when you want.



 Weekends when I go to the bowling alley to us3 the wifi and if I can get wifi in the barracks, weekdays when I get personal time.

And faker's lis plays are awesome.


----------



## Vaeny (May 18, 2013)

It's so hard to find proper players for Ranked 5s.

I've had like 15+ people try out but only one person has passed my tests.

So annoying


----------



## Violent by Design (May 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> It's so hard to find proper players for Ranked 5s.
> 
> I've had like 15+ people try out but only one person has passed my tests.
> 
> So annoying



lower your standards you shitty phaggot


----------



## Vaeny (May 18, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> lower your standards you shitty phaggot



My standards aren't even that high, that's the sad part


----------



## Vaeny (May 18, 2013)

Imaqtpie is streaming, da best 

Donger Squad 420.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> My standards aren't even that high, that's the sad part



what were your tryouts like?


----------



## Gogeta (May 18, 2013)

I am up for top lane position Vae


----------



## Vaeny (May 18, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> what were your tryouts like?



I just want people who can play the game to a decent level, not get greedy, and have decent mechanic/decision making. I tried them out in normal games, checked how they reacted to situations, when they overextended or just got retardedly greedy.

Also, I want them to have a decent champion pool, which include the best character for the lane.

And Gogeta, get an NA acc and I'll invite you, Jax the Zhonya Master.


----------



## Gogeta (May 18, 2013)

I'll just use Darth's account

You laugh but i am 20-3 with Jax, how are your Caitlyn games 

Laterrrrr


----------



## Violent by Design (May 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> I just want people who can play the game to a decent level, not get greedy, and have decent mechanic/decision making. I tried them out in normal games, checked how they reacted to situations, when they overextended or just got retardedly greedy.




Did you spectate or play with them?


----------



## Vaeny (May 18, 2013)

I'm cursed when it comes to Cait.

3-15 but still average neutral KDA.



I played with them, Violent.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 18, 2013)

I'll try out Vae. But my champion pool is pretty limited. Top lane I can play almost anything, as support I only play Thresh and Leona (Blitz maybe. But I haven't had much success with them). For jungle, I only play Volibear. As far as supports go I need to practice Janna, Sona, and Lulu.

Gogeta, get on Darth's account so we can 1 v 1 :<


----------



## Sasori (May 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> my 60 ping Blitzcrank knows no equal!


There's no significant lag at 60 ping.

That's actually a decent ping lol


----------



## Guiness (May 18, 2013)

The tragic legend of my anivia walls and terry continues.


----------



## Gogeta (May 18, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I'll try out Vae. But my champion pool is pretty limited. Top lane I can play almost anything, as support I only play Thresh and Leona (Blitz maybe. But I haven't had much success with them). For jungle, I only play Volibear. As far as supports go I need to practice Janna, Sona, and Lulu.
> 
> Gogeta, get on Darth's account so we can 1 v 1 :<



Ill get on it in like half an hour, will you be on?


----------



## Wesley (May 18, 2013)

Gold IV!  Was actually way easier than Gold V lol.


----------



## Maerala (May 18, 2013)

αce said:


> if they make u see dicks in the shower u should be able to use internet
> just my 2 cents



It's not that bad.


----------



## Nim (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the good luck wishes and stuff :3 I'm silver now <33


----------



## Chausie (May 18, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Thanks for the good luck wishes and stuff :3 I'm silver now <33



gratz! <3 <3


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2013)

Sasori said:


> There's no significant lag at 60 ping.
> 
> That's actually a decent ping lol



I know right!


----------



## Gogeta (May 18, 2013)

Terry who are you ingame
i am on NA


----------



## Guiness (May 18, 2013)

Terry IGN is Maxillion.


----------



## Gogeta (May 18, 2013)

He isn't even on right now

sadface


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> He isn't even on right now
> 
> sadface



I'm on now lol but you might be gone by now


----------



## Vaeny (May 19, 2013)

So I've got a support for my 5s team now.

She plays all the champions I like and she synergizes with me well in lane.

Good stuff.


----------



## Gogeta (May 19, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I'm on now lol but you might be gone by now



Yep, i went to bed

Why don't you have Skype


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Yep, i went to bed
> 
> Why don't you have Skype



I have Skype but I don't go on it. So... Kind of the same situation anyways lol. I have Raidcall if you use that. 

Problem with Skype that it lags me and I hate that my LoL gets minimized because of Skype.


----------



## Gogeta (May 19, 2013)

That moment in a Queue when you are matched with 2 Gold 2's, Gold 3 and a Gold 5 but you are FP 

Also to think Darius's are not horrible at this stage but they kind of prove you wrong over and over


----------



## Vaeny (May 19, 2013)

So me and my friends just faced a Diamond, 2 Plats, a Gold and a Silver.

When we were beating their asses, their excuse was obviously ''This is normals, we don't even try, get to Plat/Diamond in ranked then we'll talk''

So full of shit


----------



## Gogeta (May 19, 2013)

I can't stress enough how shitty some players in Gold are

They are so horrible i can't

Hecarim loses us 2 barons because even though we have vision OF THEM DOING IT, he chooses to continue recalling TWICE, all while blaming us

Then we have a Rumble who feeds Rengar 8 kills in a row, and goes all "so much lag"
Why do you play if you have Lag why do you ruin other people's game if you have lag

Why do you do that

Like, i am perfectly able to understand what i did wrong, and i know i fucked up, but at least they were not game changing mistakes and my team wasn't warning me 50 times before i did it, both with pings and in chat
If you go fucking blue Ezreal, no shit we are going to lose, if you are going to let that fed as fuck Rengar kill you 5-6 times before you realize that you need a defensive item, hell yes we'll lose


----------



## Darth (May 19, 2013)

Holy shit u guys are annoying pls stop.


----------



## αce (May 19, 2013)

rofl did anyone watch the all star team vs runner up all star team?


last game was blind pick
madlife plays karma
insec plays jungle gragas (and destroys everyone)
and shy plays quinn (shits all over maknoons teemo)

its like the league gods are smiling upon adrian






but yeah the runner ups got 3-0'd
shy>maknoon


----------



## Darth (May 19, 2013)

But is Flame>Shy?


----------



## Guiness (May 19, 2013)

When do the AllStars tourney start!


----------



## αce (May 19, 2013)

in my opinion yes
flame is unreal


----------



## αce (May 19, 2013)

the reason flame is just stupid is because he can go super aggro and still not be a liability
he can get 2v1'd and still come out farmed to the point where its like "wtf"
and he can get camped all day and still not die

basically any attempts to shut down flame ever since blaze started destroying everyone has failed miserably 

and if you ban his champs he'll just pick something stupid like ryze top or akali and just farm all game but still contribute to 87% of the kills


----------



## Vaeny (May 19, 2013)

Flame is currently looking better than Shy, yes.


----------



## Darth (May 19, 2013)

Ace did u watch the all stars sotl? 

Saint saying how Korea could have had a stronger team and Dyrus saying that WE and IG hate each other so their team might not synergize.


----------



## Vaeny (May 19, 2013)

I'll say WE and iG are professional enough to put their hate on the side and work together.

And how could Korea have had a stronger team, bar Shy being replaced by Flame, and maybe Imp instead of PraY.


----------



## αce (May 19, 2013)

yeah i watched it


saints point was kind of valid because i would send flame instead of shy. shy plays more passively than flame and korea is all about aggression. it works on frost but with insec, flame might have been better


the ambition vs faker one is arguable
mechanically i think faker is better but ambition is just safer and more reliable



they should have sent imp instead of pray imo



madlife and insec isn't debatable tho


----------



## αce (May 19, 2013)

also maybe it was just being politically correct but i think misaya has said that they don't actually hate each other they have a good relationship. just competitive

the fans hate each other though

its kind of like the nba and heat and lakers
they fans hate each other
but as far as i can tell kobe and lebron worked perfectly together on the olympic team

xpecial also said they were boot camping like a week prior to NA's


----------



## αce (May 19, 2013)

also according to monte (lives in korea), league is a national obsession in korea to the point where literally everyone under 25 plays or talks about it. ive heard people say its reaching brood war level but i think monte confirming it just solidified it for me.

said its much bigger than starcraft atm
makes some sense tho since starcraft isn't anywhere near as big as it was during the brood war era


----------



## Vaeny (May 19, 2013)

Actually, isn't it bigger than Brood War at this point?

The prize money at least, and I feel like it's a lot more people who go to watch it.


----------



## αce (May 19, 2013)

well prize money wise yeah 
but brood war era starcraft was basically like the nba of korea


----------



## Vaeny (May 19, 2013)

Bet all those retired Brood Wars players are happy they played in Brood Wars and not SC2 

Most of them are coaches now, right? Like Reach is for CJ Entus.


----------



## αce (May 19, 2013)

yes or have idols carved out on mountain sides


----------



## Vaeny (May 19, 2013)

What is BoxeR doing now days? Still playing or coaching?


----------



## Maerala (May 19, 2013)

αce said:


> rofl did anyone watch the all star team vs runner up all star team?
> 
> last game was blind pick
> madlife plays karma
> ...



AP Karma > support Karma, but this is how it begins. 

Quinn > Teemo is fact tho. Just not my Quinn.


----------



## αce (May 19, 2013)

i need to learn how to play mid
then ill work my way to jungle and support


----------



## Sansa (May 19, 2013)

Nocturne is strong as shit.


----------



## αce (May 19, 2013)

so we just played with the messiah


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 19, 2013)

Wow so I go 7/0 top and basicaly make trynd my bitch, completely own him. he went 0/8. im winning in every way. 

lose game. Whole team fed everyone, diana was literally useless along with draven....

In my promote game. 

This is the 4th straight promotion series that I cannot do anything on an individual level to win.  this game is trash as fuck matchmaking in promote games


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 19, 2013)

Goova said:


> Wow so I go 7/0 top and basicaly make trynd my bitch, completely own him. he went 0/8. im winning in every way.
> 
> lose game. Whole team fed everyone, diana was literally useless along with draven....
> 
> ...



Depends who you're playing, what you did, and what you can do... You can also try to help out other lanes to help them snowball. 

I'm just waiting on Gogeta for this 1 on 1.


----------



## Sansa (May 19, 2013)

I have to buy Nocturne after I buy Kha'zix.

He fucking wrecks.


----------



## Shingy (May 19, 2013)

One more win and my match history will be all wins. :33

Check my ign: Empress Riful


----------



## Sansa (May 19, 2013)

I was on a 22 game win streak until Friday.

Friday reminded me of why it's a bad idea to play ranked on the weekend.


----------



## Shingy (May 19, 2013)

What division are you in?


----------



## Sansa (May 19, 2013)

Aluminum VI.


----------



## Darth (May 19, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> AP Karma > support Karma, but this is how it begins.
> 
> Quinn > Teemo is fact tho. Just not my Quinn.


Madlife was playing support Karma bro.


Goova said:


> Wow so I go 7/0 top and basicaly make trynd my bitch, completely own him. he went 0/8. im winning in every way.
> 
> lose game. Whole team fed everyone, diana was literally useless along with draven....
> 
> ...


Less about winning lane. 

More about winning game. 

You're losing because you don't know how to make your team win. This game isn't a 1v1. Learn when to push, when to force objectives, how to control vision, and how to control team fights. 

Once you learn it, be vocal about. Become a leader. Make aggressive calls. Lead your team to victory.

Only way to win in solo queue I'm afraid. Until you reach the point where everybody else knows what to do and when to do it and it becomes more about your personal level of mechanics and the smaller judgement calls.


Shingy said:


> One more win and my match history will be all wins. :33
> 
> Check my ign: Empress Riful


Syndra OP 


Jiyeon said:


> Aluminum VI.



I believe it.


----------



## Sansa (May 19, 2013)

I'm aluminum VI, but you're paper X darth.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 19, 2013)

That was a fun 1 v 1, hopefully we can play again tomorrow. 

Nowwwww time to party, and watch movies with my gf.


----------



## Shingy (May 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> Syndra OP



She was my first 6300. :33

I won the game I just played and I've accomplished my goal.


----------



## Sansa (May 19, 2013)

My first 6300 was Ahri.

Haven't played her much since December though.


----------



## Shingy (May 19, 2013)

Who do you play most?


----------



## Darth (May 19, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I'm aluminum VI, but you're paper X darth.


dude paper X sounds like a badass league.

I'd pay to get into that. 


Shingy said:


> She was my first 6300. :33
> 
> I won the game I just played and I've accomplished my goal.



Love having a page full of green.

alas, I troll a bit too much for that to happen often. 

Congrats tho!


----------



## Guiness (May 19, 2013)

Played a game with this Warwick that carried pretty hard. He got a penta as well.

And im loving the new skins released during my absence. Headhunter Nidalee skin is so dope.


----------



## αce (May 19, 2013)

dont worry im plastic V


----------



## Wesley (May 19, 2013)

Gold III!  I haven't lost a game using Morde with the last 10+ I've used him.  Going to ride the gravy train for as far as it'll take me!


----------



## Sansa (May 19, 2013)

Should I get Dray Dray, Kha'Zix, Nocturne, Varus, or Xin?


----------



## MrChubz (May 19, 2013)

If you jungle a lot Xin. If you ADC a lot, League of Draaaaavennnnnnnn.


----------



## Guiness (May 19, 2013)

Don't get draven if u still can't adc well.

Xin and Kha seem like solid picks though.


----------



## Sansa (May 19, 2013)

I can adc fine.
I just need to get the pattern of catching axes while dueling down.

It looks like basic orb walking but it's actually a lot harder than it looks


----------



## Vaeny (May 20, 2013)

''Looks like basic orb walking''

I don't think he knows what orb walking means


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 20, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Should I get Dray Dray, Kha'Zix, Nocturne, Varus, or Xin?



Kha'zix. Or you can wait for that new champion.


----------



## Sansa (May 20, 2013)

Draven is swag in Solo q.

Just can't carry some people though.


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Gold III!  I haven't lost a game using Morde with the last 10+ I've used him.  Going to ride the gravy train for as far as it'll take me!


All aboard the Morde train~

What's your secret bro? Do you just farm in lane and carry every teamfight?


Jiyeon said:


> I can adc fine.
> It looks like basic orb walking but it's actually a lot harder than it looks



While having confidence in yourself is good, I somehow don't believe your adc is at a level where you can call it "fine". Otherwise you wouldn't be ranked where you are at. 

Had you been Bronze I or II I could give you some credit. But alas, at Aluminum VI you don't really have much to work with.


----------



## Vaeny (May 20, 2013)

Darth you gotta learn to orb walk with 200 ping so you can catch Draven axes.


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2013)

Fuck Draven. 

I refuse to actually learn how to play him well at this point. 

Maybe if I ever get to Plat and decide to main adc for 100 games. But for now, I'll just stick to improving my solo lanes/Jungle performance.


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2013)

And orb walking at my ping isn't impossible, I just pretty much have to input the actions about .7 of a second before I need it to happen so I have to constantly think ahead. 

Hasn't helped much that my ping has randomly spiked to 250 for the last three weeks. It's like the internet in this country gets worse at a monthly rate lol. It was 220 before damnit why'd it have to go up.


----------



## Vaeny (May 20, 2013)

I was making fun of the fact that Jiyeon completely failed to understand what orb walking was


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2013)

Man, now I want to transfer to EUW again.


----------



## Gogeta (May 20, 2013)

OR OR EUNE

RIGHT


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> OR OR EUNE
> 
> RIGHT



But I actually want to have fun..


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2013)

I'd transfer to Korea in a heartbeat if the option was available.


----------



## Vaeny (May 20, 2013)

And get stuck in Bronze.

Btw, WAD was online but that hoebag ignored me.

What a cunt.


----------



## Vaeny (May 20, 2013)

If I remember correctly, you need to actually live in Korea to play on the Korean server.

Or be registered in their country or something, there's some form you have to fill out with your personal registration number or whatever as you sign up.


----------



## Raidoton (May 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> And get stuck in Bronze.


Korean Bronze!


----------



## Vaeny (May 20, 2013)

Korean Bronze > NA Platinum


----------



## Magic (May 20, 2013)

So where is Wado?


----------



## Vaeny (May 20, 2013)

Wado-kun abandoned us.


----------



## Gogeta (May 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> But I actually want to have fun..


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> If I remember correctly, you need to actually live in Korea to play on the Korean server.
> 
> Or be registered in their country or something, there's some form you have to fill out with your personal registration number or whatever as you sign up.



Is it the same thing for the Garena and Chinese clients?


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wado-kun abandoned us.


He was just playing with Adrian, and James on NA the other day  

I'd move to NE just to play wit u bebe.


----------



## Vaeny (May 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Is it the same thing for the Garena and Chinese clients?



I would assume so, yes.

For China at least, I'm not 100% about Garena.


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2013)

I didn't ask for your useless assumptions. 

I require hard fact and data. ck


----------



## Vaeny (May 20, 2013)

Look it up yourself then


----------



## Gogeta (May 20, 2013)

Say Irelia goes BOTRK and Phage and i got TF and Vamp

Who wins the duel? Assuming lvl 15-16


----------



## Wesley (May 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> All aboard the Morde train~
> 
> What's your secret bro? Do you just farm in lane and carry every teamfight?



People tend to underestimate Iron Man's ability to charge up and the damage output of minion waves.  I've only really lost against Jax and that was only after he finished BotRK (which is op as a starter item).  I may need to grab an armband before Tier 2 boots if I'm going up against him again.  Maybe the extra armor and ap will let me tank his shit.

I've beaten Garen.  If I can use my abilities before he silences me, his full combo won't breach my shield.  Same for Riven.


----------



## Vaeny (May 20, 2013)

Lolwut, Mordekaiser is a monster Darth.

Dunno why you think he has a secret, a decent Mordekaiser is fucking terror.


----------



## Vaeny (May 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Say Irelia goes BOTRK and Phage and i got TF and Vamp
> 
> Who wins the duel? Assuming lvl 15-16



If she somehow manages to dodge your stun, I'd say she wins.


----------



## Sasori (May 20, 2013)

Anyone can play on SEA. There's no special requirements.


----------



## Gogeta (May 20, 2013)

Gold 3 bitches

Also, i went BotRK instead of Triforce anyway, stomped her, poor soul went FH


----------



## Austin (May 20, 2013)

Any tips for a new jungler?


----------



## Gogeta (May 20, 2013)

Austin said:


> Any tips for a new jungler?



"Any tips to raise ELO"

Gank shit, buy wards, don't feed

You are going to have to be more specific than that


----------



## Austin (May 20, 2013)

Being specific isn't required when asking for tips. If I need tips I obviously don't know what I'm doing. 

Say someone asks me "Any tips for playing mid?" I would tell them the first thing that pops into my head, like "Last hit minions."


----------



## Gogeta (May 20, 2013)

okay

Get blue buff and red buff ASAP or give it to your team, counter jungle, gank, ward, take objectives

you are on your way to diamond


----------



## Austin (May 20, 2013)

Haha smartass


----------



## Gogeta (May 20, 2013)

Haha jackass

Look up jungling videos, try it yourself and ask for help on what you have troubles with


----------



## Austin (May 20, 2013)

I fucking hate jungling at my level, nobody leashes for you and when I gank they don't fucking attack the enemy like they're afraid of kill stealing or some bullshit like that.


----------



## Gogeta (May 20, 2013)

And you were at what ranked position again?


----------



## Austin (May 20, 2013)

Not ranked. I just started playing. Level 19.


----------



## Gogeta (May 20, 2013)

you'll die if you try jungling with no runes/masteries

Just go duo top or BETTER YET INSTALOCK MID


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lolwut, Mordekaiser is a monster Darth.
> 
> Dunno why you think he has a secret, a decent Mordekaiser is fucking terror.


Odd. I distinctly remember someone asking in this thread if it was possible to climb the ladder using mordekaiser and a lot of people shut him down. 

I mean, obviously Wesley must be very good at Morde to have risen that high only using one carry and two supports. I'm simply asking for specifics. Everyone has a few tips and tricks they can share. 


Sasori said:


> Anyone can play on SEA. There's no special requirements.


Cool thanks! I really do want to try playing on that server.



Austin said:


> Any tips for a new jungler?


Check out Stonewall's stuff on Reign of Gaming.



Read it. Lots to learn. 

Also, TheOddOne has a jungle guide somewhere out there. A written one and a video. Worth checking out. I'll see if I can find you a few links.


----------



## Austin (May 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> you'll die if you try jungling with no runes/masteries
> 
> Just go duo top or BETTER YET INSTALOCK MID



I'm like two games from 20 with like 5k IP, I'll be fine.




> Check out Stonewall's stuff on Reign of Gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man, this is much appreciated.


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _General Jungling Guides_ 












*Spoiler*: _Really Cool Guides that will help you improve your play significantly. HIGHLY RECOMMEND READING ALL OF THEM_


----------



## Austin (May 20, 2013)

Oh that's another thing I've been meaning to ask. 

Is solomid > lolpro


----------



## Gogeta (May 20, 2013)

Yes IMO, lolpro outdated TBH


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2013)

Austin said:


> Oh that's another thing I've been meaning to ask.
> 
> Is solomid > lolpro



Not necessarily. 

Some guides are updated more frequently on lolpro than Solomid. Hell, there's some really good guides on loking, reddit, probuilds, reignofgaming, leaguecraft, clgaming.net, and mobafire too. 

Just look for the updated stuff. Usually content that gets a lot of feedback is worth checking out. 

I browse all sources regularly, but you were looking for general guides and not champion specific guides which is why I linked you to solomid.


----------



## Vaeny (May 20, 2013)

As long as you don't check Mobafire you should be good to go.


----------



## αce (May 20, 2013)

rapidstar doing an ama
asked who he likes in na
says everyone on clg

<3


----------



## αce (May 20, 2013)

> I heard that they are practicing really hard in their gaming house. They  are really strong competition but I think the Korean all-star team is  undefeatable.



huehuehue
lucky that br didn't get an all star team, rapidstar


----------



## Vaeny (May 20, 2013)

Ace, you give me cancer.





















































































Just kidding, love you.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 20, 2013)

I wouldn't jungle at level 19 unless you have the tier 3 runes for it. Otherwise, the ones you can really jungle without it, maybe Lee Sin, Warwick and Udyr? 

As long you don't get behind then you should be fine. Also Tryndamere op.


----------



## Vaeny (May 20, 2013)

I've been out-trolled.


----------



## Wesley (May 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Odd. I distinctly remember someone asking in this thread if it was possible to climb the ladder using mordekaiser and a lot of people shut him down.
> 
> I mean, obviously Wesley must be very good at Morde to have risen that high only using one carry and two supports. I'm simply asking for specifics. Everyone has a few tips and tricks they can share.



Morde needs his shield and a bunch of minions to win trades.  

Champions that have passive benefits from their ultimates tend to beat Morde down pretty bad if Morde doesn't have his ultimate.  Jax and Akali are two such examples, especially Jax.  The only way I could foresee beating Jax in a stand up fight is having your R ready, having alot of armor/mr, and having your Q leveled over your W.  Champs that have burst are not particularly scary for Morde, but champs that can quickly follow up with more hurt are terrifying.

I level W and E.  I would like to level my Q, since it offers the highest burst and damage sustain, but it doesn't give much defense.  

Mana pools are not infinite.  Even with Chalice and blue buff, many champs tend to become exhausted quickly.  Lux and Ahri I've noticed tend to run out of mana while trying to hold lane against Morde.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 20, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Morde needs his shield and a bunch of minions to win trades.
> 
> Champions that have passive benefits from their ultimates tend to beat Morde down pretty bad if Morde doesn't have his ultimate.  Jax and Akali are two such examples, especially Jax.  The only way I could foresee beating Jax in a stand up fight is having your R ready, having alot of armor/mr, and having your Q leveled over your W.  Champs that have burst are not particularly scary for Morde, but champs that can quickly follow up with more hurt are terrifying.
> 
> ...



It's hard to win against Mordekaiser alone but naturally he pushes right? Would it not be easy for a jungler to gank him? For top lane, I think it's easier to beat him than it is in mid lane. 

From what I've remember shutting down Mordekaiser, a good amount of cc wins against him. But good job, carrying with Mordekaiser is impressive.


----------



## Gogeta (May 20, 2013)

TIL i am bronze 5 mid, support and adc and bronze 1 jungler


----------



## Gogeta (May 20, 2013)

Also

[YOUTUBE]BhRCWKtkWfc[/YOUTUBE]

Recall animation and Ulti sound effect are boss


----------



## Wesley (May 20, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> It's hard to win against Mordekaiser alone but naturally he pushes right? Would it not be easy for a jungler to gank him? For top lane, I think it's easier to beat him than it is in mid lane.



It's possible to snipe minions with your E.  If you get the angle right.  I have had lanes where I was able to keep up with the farm while being backed up against my tower.  However, the fact that Morde can clear a wave in seconds tends to keep it at a stalemate anyways.  I often leave my opponent with the choice between face tanking a minion wave or letting the tower clear them out.  Either way, I'm going to use my E to liberally harass him, keeping him weak and my shield up.

I have found that if I do a good job shutting down my opponent that if I do get ganked, there's a 50/50 chance of me scoring a double kill.  If not, I don't try to escape and instead try to kick their asses as much as possible so that they have no choice but to go back to base.

There is a difference between walking away from a gank unscathed and by the skin of your teeth.  Going down fighting takes some of the wind out of their sails.  If they're hurting bad, they can't jungle.  If they stay in lane, they'll have no mana or heath for when you do come back.



> From what I've remember shutting down Mordekaiser, a good amount of cc wins against him. But good job, carrying with Mordekaiser is impressive.



I've had games where I've turned things around and games where I've died alot and we still won because of a clutch ghost.  Suffice to say, getting a good ghost late game is the whole battle.  Early on you can content yourself with a tank or something so you can bust down a tower, but late game if you can't all in on the enemy adc, you're pretty much a sitting duck. 

Regardless, cc shuts everyone down.  Except Singe.


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Regardless, cc shuts everyone down.  Except Singe.



No it shuts down Singed now too. 

Exceptions are maybe Zac. And Irelia.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 20, 2013)

Wesley said:


> It's possible to snipe minions with your E.  If you get the angle right.  I have had lanes where I was able to keep up with the farm while being backed up against my tower.  However, the fact that Morde can clear a wave in seconds tends to keep it at a stalemate anyways.  I often leave my opponent with the choice between face tanking a minion wave or letting the tower clear them out.  Either way, I'm going to use my E to liberally harass him, keeping him weak and my shield up.
> 
> I have found that if I do a good job shutting down my opponent that if I do get ganked, there's a 50/50 chance of me scoring a double kill.  If not, I don't try to escape and instead try to kick their asses as much as possible so that they have no choice but to go back to base.
> 
> ...



I would like to see how you play. I rarely see a good Mordekaiser or at least any Mordekaiser at all. Who would you say is your hardest opponent then.

Also how to carry from bot lane when your top, mid, and jungle are losing. Get your ADC 6 kills in less than 10 minutes. Enemy team panics, figures they have to focus Tristana but ends up dying to her while your team wipes out their adc and apc, calls their adc useless and win game.


----------



## Taha (May 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> No it shuts down Singed now too.
> 
> Exceptions are maybe Zac. And Irelia.



And olaf


----------



## Wesley (May 20, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I would like to see how you play. I rarely see a good Mordekaiser or at least any Mordekaiser at all. Who would you say is your hardest opponent then.



Half of it is people not knowing how to deal with me.  I think people just lack experience against Mordekaiser and they rush in when all of his abilities are up and he has a minion wave to feed off of.

I've lost pretty decisively against Jax.  I probably need to adjust my spells and itemization.  Fizz and Lux are rough if I'm not careful.  Akali is very rough if I don't have my ult to fall back on.  Jayce is hard since he can just stand back and poke with a stupid hard hitting aoe nuke from half way across the map.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 20, 2013)

Why do people have to be fucking stubborn in champion select. Two people call ADC, only one of them can play it, nope they both decide to instant lock ADC without any compromise causing us to have no jungler. They could have support/top/mid. Nope, they both ONLY want ADC.

I dodge it cause that shit is stupid but I lose -3 LP for it. I rather have the old penalty and wait 30 minutes just because of this behavior.


----------



## Sansa (May 20, 2013)

I don't agree with having to wait after dodging a game.
There are times when you're sitting in the lobby and you know people are going to troll.

But, some Annie with the worst positioning NA kept standing infront of Veigar and Thresh and expected not to get a free trip to the death chamber.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 20, 2013)

I love Shaco his boxes bring me great joy. 

Also the split pushing pisses off the other team.


----------



## αce (May 20, 2013)

well gg
won 3 out of the 4
good enough

that last game tho


----------



## OS (May 20, 2013)

No one posted the Aatrox abilities video?


----------



## Lord Genome (May 21, 2013)

50% off papa johns pizza for american ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## OS (May 21, 2013)

Also, what is Scarra gonna do with these Diana nerfs for the All Stars? They can easily ban Gragas and make him useless.


----------



## αce (May 21, 2013)

scarra champion pool op


----------



## αce (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Wesley (May 21, 2013)

Gold II.  This is easier than progressing in Silver.


----------



## αce (May 21, 2013)

> This is easier than progressing in Silver.



looks like vae was right
huehue


----------



## Vaeny (May 21, 2013)

Dun dun duuuun.


----------



## MrChubz (May 21, 2013)

Why does no one play Wukong?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 21, 2013)

Aatrox is amazing. So fucking strong. It's pbe but still, went 35/2. could 1v5


----------



## MrChubz (May 21, 2013)

I heard the average PBE player is like level 5 Brazilian level though.


----------



## Xin (May 21, 2013)

Damn I really want to play again, but my connection is just too bad and bot games aren't really fun.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 21, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> I heard the average PBE player is like level 5 Brazilian level though.



yeah they are all pretty damn horrible. Still, fun champ


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 21, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Why does no one play Wukong?



Because he only fits in a specific comp (Aoe CC) and he can get countered in lane very easily (THE WUKONG COUNTERS: Jax(debatable), Yorick, Irelia, Darius, Lee Sin, Garen, Olaf(I don't know after nerf actually), Pantheon, Renekton, Singed, Malphite, Riven AND THE LIST GOES ON) 

He counters squishies, assassins, mages, and pokes. (Which is why a lot of people might use him mid) 

Also if you know how to spread out against Wukong, then he can't fully utilize his ultimate very well. He's great at either engaging or peeling and he scales off late game pretty well but it's just easy to deal with him. I've done every matchup with Wukong and I know how to play against them which is why I'm comfortable in using him and I only play him just specifically in an AoE CC comp. If you play him in a poke comp, there needs to be a good amount of poke before you can hard engage. You can't play him in a split pushing comp. And you can't play him in a picking someone off comp. You might be able to play in a "Protect the Vayne/Trist/Kog'maw/ADC comp" but it's rarely any success tbh.

And holy shit poor Dyrus. This is from Doublelift too whose persona is "calls people trash". Even he feels bad for him, damn.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 21, 2013)

Goova said:


> Aatrox is amazing. So fucking strong. It's pbe but still, went 35/2. could 1v5



I can see him being countered hard by many top lane champs. Quinn, Jax, Irelia, Darius, Jayce etc. In the jungle however he might be viable.


----------



## Vaeny (May 21, 2013)

Support 2nd most gold?




Goova said:


> Aatrox is amazing. So fucking strong. It's pbe but still, went 35/2. could 1v5



He's bugged...he has like 6000% spellvamp.

Dunno how you managed to die twice.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 21, 2013)

No, he doesnt have 6000% spellvamp. They got rid of that then released him


----------



## Guiness (May 21, 2013)

People still think Saint is a douche?

Bitches need to have my drill sergeant for a week. Bh no means does he even try to be a dick, but he just calls it as he sees it. And the look he gives you when he does that make you feel bad about yourself and at the same time break his nose.

Besides, Sailors do nothing but get seasick. Don't let Saint fool ya.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 21, 2013)

What is your account Wesley so I can just spectate you.


*Spoiler*: _4v5 Ranked Game_ 




... playing 4 v 5 more than half the game is annoying. Our Amumu kept dc'ing every 5 minutes and he'd stay dc'd for 2 minutes. Then towards the end of the game as we're ending to 50 minutes, I was losing my cool with him cause he stayed dc'd for 5 good minutes. I'm glad they took out that "A summoner has been dc'd" thing to the enemy and a summoner has reconnected cause we would've been fucked so hard.

My team suggests going to teamfight 4 v 5 straight up, thats usually not a good idea when everyone is level 18. So glad we waited and took our time with Amumu and no one got caught while he was gone too. 




But damn his connection was fucking terrible... It was worse when Darth left us for 40 minutes and we played the whole 4 v 5 until he came back and we won it.


----------



## Guiness (May 21, 2013)

Oh yeah I remember that game. Darth was playing Eve, right?

That game was hilarious lol.


----------



## Darth (May 21, 2013)

lol I shut them down so hard in that early game that they had to play catchup even in a 4v5 for the next 40 minutes lol.


----------



## Vaeny (May 21, 2013)

The Gee: bot lane
The Gee: thought they had it easy
The Gee: they were literally shit talking graves
The Gee: before laning started
The Gee: they looked it up
The Gee: and said
The Gee: oh easy graves is bad

Proceeds to get shit stomped by me and Terry.

This was quoted from the enemy Gragas.


----------



## Xin (May 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Support 2nd most gold?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ezreal still viable?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> The Gee: bot lane
> The Gee: thought they had it easy
> The Gee: they were literally shit talking graves
> The Gee: before laning started
> ...



We only wanted to stop golems and we end up getting First blood. 

Me: Welp, we stopped golems. 

Lane just snowballed on our favor. Then I went lazy with my hooks and I got really sleepy in the middle of it.


----------



## Vaeny (May 21, 2013)

Xin said:


> Ezreal still viable?



Blue Ezreal is one of the most OP things around right now.

He's downright crazy.

Annoying as fuck to face, so yeah, viable as hell.
Always will be.


----------



## Vaeny (May 21, 2013)

Oh yeah, I forgot to add that we ruined her final game before Promotion series to Gold V, and she was on a 10 game at least winning streak.

Feels guud.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to add that we ruined her final game before Promotion series to Gold V, and she was on a 10 game at least winning streak.
> 
> Feels guud.



>Looks you up, thinks you're trash
>Thinks they'll win lane easy.
>Don't even bother to look me up when I have a 68% win rate with Thresh with at least 40+ games. 

NO ONE CARES FOR THE SUPPORT. 

I did like how we got every dragon by just waiting for it everytime.


----------



## Vaeny (May 21, 2013)

I like how Nunu and you did Dragon at level 3.

And by that time, I already had a BF sword


----------



## Didi (May 21, 2013)

aight darth, challenge accepted

I still won't play very often since I've got a busy life (and I never feel like another game immediately after), but challenge fucking accepted. I'm tired of having a shitrank anyway

first game immediately was hard as fuck to carry since tf died 6 times to Zed in lane, and bot was losing as well and our jungler was doing fuck all (he actually randomly died to darius when I wasn't there, while that darius was like 3 kills and 50 cs behind, like wtf but okay)



BUT I STILL DID IT
RIVEN OP


----------



## Darth (May 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> aight darth, challenge accepted
> 
> I still won't play very often since I've got a busy life (and I never feel like another game immediately after), but challenge fucking accepted. I'm tired of having a shitrank anyway
> 
> ...



1/100 FUCKING CHECK.


----------



## Gogeta (May 21, 2013)

Silly me to think that Eve and stealth champions don't stomp games in SoloQ

Eve comes top
Oh right, first time no ward, yet i escape
Eve comes top again, warded
A 3rd time, nope, warded

An Eve goes mid and bot, rocks shit.
Hmmm

2-7 Quinn blames me, 1-1 Jax for us losing the game
Welp
I might as well practice stealth champs


----------



## Vaeny (May 21, 2013)

Eve is a hoebag.

Pink the river, she comes through lane, pink the lane, she still finds some way to jump the shit out of you.


----------



## OS (May 21, 2013)

Just found this video and I am dying

[YOUTUBE]TezTkCI8QeU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gogeta (May 21, 2013)

When i play Eve

I come when there are not 30 minions at my ally's turret so he doesn't miss them out

But then i engage and he doesn't follow
Then i leave and he engages

Also when a person asks for a gank i expect him to at least have the HP to not die
I understand it's worth to die if the enemy is 5-0, since bonus $$ cash holla holla dollars but holy hell, don't expect ganks if you are at 20 pct HP and the enemy is at 100.

Also i tried Eve jungle with that person's build
Which was SotEL, Sunfire, Iceborn, Lyiandris then some Codex item he didn't get to finish
OP as fuck

and the enemy might ward the river, but the lane ganks were so OP


----------



## Vaeny (May 21, 2013)

Carrying Hady in ranked atm.

No problem


----------



## Gogeta (May 21, 2013)

Too bad you can't carry yourself 

Anyway, i guess i'll pick up Eve, cause she is OP as shit with the burn build, i found Diamondprox seems to have done it first, and it's cheap as fuck too for how much damage you do


----------



## Darth (May 21, 2013)

vae legit carried me three games in a row. 

no lie.


----------



## Vaeny (May 21, 2013)

Darth steals my penta while 1-7 Rumbe apparently carries us.
GGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Gogeta (May 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> vae legit carried me three games in a row.
> 
> no lie.



I do believe him, i still find his bragging funny 

Also i made the mistake of playing ranked while having bunch of other stuff on my mind
Sucks

BTW Hady INC BEST BUILD


----------



## Vaeny (May 21, 2013)

Guess your bragging about playing against Diamonds/Plats is funny too then, eh?


----------



## Gogeta (May 21, 2013)

Yes, but i play against/with plats even in ranked every now and then, and i am first pick despite Gold 1's on my team


----------



## Vaeny (May 21, 2013)

Too bad Diamond/Plats on EUNE are trash, just like Diamonds I face on NA


----------



## Gogeta (May 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Too bad Diamond/Plats on EUNE are trash, just like Diamonds I face on NA



Then why do you go 5-6-5 in Silver 5 on EUNE? 

Stuck in silver forever bro? 

Please, almost all EUNE diamonds i know have diamond accounts on EUW too 
How ironic you call diamonds on NA trash but you can't even climb out of silver despite shitload of games


----------



## Vaeny (May 21, 2013)

At least I'm not losing lane in pre-30 games on my main champion


----------



## Gogeta (May 21, 2013)

You are running out of things to trash talk, bro. Just stop, please.
Plus, we are annoying the other people in this thread, so i'll stop here.


----------



## Vaeny (May 21, 2013)

Oho, nothing to say about your shitty level 12 preformances?

I wonder who is really running out of things to trash talk about, because it doesn't seem to be me.


----------



## Darth (May 21, 2013)

sigh..

fucking children.


----------



## Gogeta (May 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> sigh..
> 
> fucking children.



eww darth wtf


----------



## MrChubz (May 21, 2013)

2 naked inhibs and a baron buff and Udyr feels the need to split push instead of grouping and winning the game. I hate silver.


----------



## Sansa (May 21, 2013)

Everytime I decide to play Draven someone feeds.

Riot doesn't want me to play Draven ever


----------



## αce (May 21, 2013)

i know that feel


----------



## Vaeny (May 22, 2013)

Ace, that's when you carry because DRAAAAAAAAAAAAAVEN.


----------



## Maerala (May 22, 2013)

Was looking through some old stuff. Found this.



magnooz pls.

Also we mustn't forget Kyle's homosexual attraction to Hady.


----------



## Vaeny (May 22, 2013)

I'll do it, I'll live up to my word.

No regrets.

I ain't even ashamed.


----------



## Gogeta (May 22, 2013)

I need an adult


----------



## Sasori (May 22, 2013)

Children are tighter.


----------



## Darth (May 22, 2013)

Sasori said:


> Children are tighter.



amen to that brother.


----------



## Vaeny (May 22, 2013)

An example of elo boosting at it's finest.
Apparently this Malz is Plat V, stuck at 0 LP forever ofcourse, but he still acts like he's better than us saying we ''Gold and Silver players don't understand anything''

Why are people like this allowed to play the game, let alone ranked?

Oh, and that was Malz top.


----------



## Darth (May 22, 2013)




----------



## vampiredude (May 22, 2013)

free syndra yeah


----------



## Vaeny (May 22, 2013)

That's quite a lot of fucks.


----------



## Darth (May 22, 2013)

vampiredude said:


> free syndra yeah



guess im staying away from arams for awhile


----------



## Didi (May 22, 2013)

Whoops, forgot to take a screenshot, but I lost game 2/100

went 9/8/6 (though I actually kinda failed in lane, I went even in cs but one kill down, their darius was pretty fucking good somehow, and it's hard to play against one if you fall behind)

but it was mostly lost because our Lux (sajin eat your heart out) dc'd at the beginning, didn't come back until fizz was level 3 or 4 or something and he ofc proceeded to brutally murder her over and over and over again



oh and we had amumu/leona but somehow they never managed to chain their ults



And again I had to spend all game trying to stop my team from throwing shit at eachother, fuck I hate ranked
OH WELL, more tomorrow


----------



## Darth (May 22, 2013)

To be fair, Darius is fucking stupid to play against vs Riven.


----------



## Didi (May 22, 2013)

yeah, it's kinda annoying
though I thought it was funny I lost against one today while I absolutely stomped one yesterday


also made it harder to adjust in being behind as opposed to shitstomping


----------



## Didi (May 22, 2013)

luckily I lost less LP than I won yesterday


----------



## Darth (May 22, 2013)

Didi said:


> luckily I lost less LP than I won yesterday



worth             .


----------



## Gogeta (May 22, 2013)

TBH i've tried multiple starts for Darius and Rushing Sunfire vs. AD is REALLY powerful.

Shit like Sunfire > Brutalizer is broken as fuck mid game vs. AD
If he got those 2 even if you got BT or w/e he should still have raped you.
Jungler ganks tho?


----------



## Chausie (May 22, 2013)

yay just got my second quadra ever with karma in an aram, almost a penta but the renekton got away  delayed penta though!

i am happy, i never get anything more than a double kill, if im lucky


----------



## Didi (May 22, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> TBH i've tried multiple starts for Darius and Rushing Sunfire vs. AD is REALLY powerful.
> 
> Shit like Sunfire > Brutalizer is broken as fuck mid game vs. AD
> If he got those 2 even if you got BT or w/e he should still have raped you.
> Jungler ganks tho?




Yeah he rushed sunfire, part of the reason why he was beating me (though I could just stay at exp distance and he'd push and then I'd cs at tower and somehow keep even cuz apparently he wasn't very good at cs'ing)


Our amumu ganked him quite a few times actually, that's why I also got some kills back on him


----------



## Gogeta (May 22, 2013)

Didi said:


> Yeah he rushed sunfire, part of the reason why he was beating me (though I could just stay at exp distance and he'd push and then I'd cs at tower and somehow keep even cuz apparently he wasn't very good at cs'ing)
> 
> 
> Our amumu ganked him quite a few times actually, that's why I also got some kills back on him



Yeah not much to do against Darius rushing that shit

Also he could've froze lol


----------



## Vaeny (May 22, 2013)

I never understand why people feel the need to push to the enemy tower when they're winning lane, unless they're mid.

If you get an advantage, you abuse it by freezing the lane and zoning the enemy out of CS as much as you can.
Pushing it to their tower makes it easier for their jungler to gank and for them to CS.


----------



## Gogeta (May 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> I never understand why people feel the need to push to the enemy tower when they're winning lane, unless they're mid.
> 
> If you get an advantage, you abuse it by freezing the lane and zoning the enemy out of CS as much as you can.
> Pushing it to their tower makes it easier for their jungler to gank and for them to CS.



Generally in higher ELO, this is applicable because you have competent teammates, who can hold their lane by themselves, so you can focus on fucking the enemy top laner as much as possible.

But, anything below that, generally, you gain 1-2 kills early on, AKA snowball, you push the turret, which allows you TO ROAM.

You may say "but then the enemy can just freeze the lane and get back in the game" Not necessarily, if you use the advantage you have (say you have 60 cs at 10 minutes while he has 15, and you have 2/3 kill advantage) you can go kill the enemy mid laner, take one if not 2 turrets, go bot, get drake, get their buffs since it will be 5 vs 4 and such

I've seen it happen, it has been done against me and i've done it myself, if you however have the advantage and do nothing with it, after you've pushed your turret, yeah you are basically wasting time.


----------



## Vaeny (May 22, 2013)

I'm not complaining about them pushing the turret.

What I mean is they push TO the turret then just stay there but don't take it.

It's stupid. Taking the turret would make perfect sense, but just pushing to it and not taking it is straight out stupid.


----------



## Gogeta (May 22, 2013)

Oh

I feel your pain mang :/


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Was looking through some old stuff. Found this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My sempai can't be this faggy


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> *I never understand why people feel the need to push to the enemy tower when they're winning lane, unless they're mid.
> *
> If you get an advantage, you abuse it by freezing the lane and zoning the enemy out of CS as much as you can.
> Pushing it to their tower makes it easier for their jungler to gank and for them to CS.


You've been playing longer than me. Why don't you understand this.


----------



## Gogeta (May 22, 2013)

"My team is so shit I thought I was playing league of laxatives"

Dying


----------



## Sansa (May 22, 2013)

Lol, this Silver player was talking mad shit in ranked just now and said that he's going to carry his garbage bronze teammates to free elo.

I just shitted on their entire team and made him rage.


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2013)

Why does everyone play this like its a job or some shit?

It's a fucking game. Raging over it is just so not worth it.


----------



## Sansa (May 22, 2013)

Because my son, no one wants to have bad elo.

I have to wait til s4 starts to do better in my placements.


----------



## Darth (May 22, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I have to wait til s4 starts to do better in my placements.





This attitude will get you nowhere in Season 4.


----------



## Sansa (May 22, 2013)

I doubt I can carry myself to like silver because if ranked during the summer is anything like ranked on the weekends, it's going to be impossible.

So my best bets are on doing well in s4 placements.


----------



## Gogeta (May 22, 2013)

I got to gold 3 from last thursday to sunday
So yeah find another invalid reason for not being diamond


----------



## Sansa (May 22, 2013)

How the fuck did you get to gold three in that time span?


----------



## Lord Genome (May 22, 2013)

by winning games


----------



## Vaeny (May 22, 2013)

Lol, Jiyeon getting told 

Inb4 Darth, Gogeta or anyone comments on me still being silver.


----------



## Vaeny (May 22, 2013)

Guys just wait until Season 4, I'm gonna hope I don't get trolls and n00bs in placement matches and then easily get Challenger.

Just wait and see.


----------



## Gogeta (May 22, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How the fuck did you get to gold three in that time span?



Obviously by playing OP FOTM champs
how do you think

Oh, and did you know, technically, 50 games from Silver 5-Gold 3 




Vae said:


> Lol, Jiyeon getting told
> 
> Inb4 Darth, Gogeta or anyone comments on me still being silver.



Hey, i am over that

kinda



Vae said:


> Guys just wait until Season 4, I'm gonna hope I don't get trolls and n00bs in placement matches and then easily get Challenger.
> 
> Just wait and see.



YEAH SHOW EM


----------



## Sansa (May 22, 2013)

I'm just trolling all of you.

I'm actually Crs Cop.


----------



## Gogeta (May 22, 2013)

Yeah you got us

go, you


----------



## Darth (May 22, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> by winning games



A fairly good representation of how to climb the ladder.


----------



## Gogeta (May 22, 2013)

No but to be honest i just learned from guides from various respected sources, like mobafire

Just follow some of the guides made by this gentleman, for he is a great teacher my young ones

The following video is not suitable for minors

[YOUTUBE]5ktKJioeIB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (May 22, 2013)

Mobafire best guides.

Makes me Challenger level player.


----------



## Sansa (May 22, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying Nocturne and maining him jungle and top.
He's strong and no one plays him in bronze so no one probably knows how to play against him.

I'm gonna buy Xin and junngle and top too.


----------



## Gogeta (May 22, 2013)

Top isn't actually the best place for him

ESPECIALLY if you can't manage his mana (Only saying this cause it's you) considering his awful mana costs

TBH stealth junglers are OP


----------



## Sansa (May 22, 2013)

I've learned to manage mana.
The hard way.
I have Eve, but I need to learn her in the jungle and my shaco is pretty decent for my skill level.

I want to buy Rengar next because he like 1 shots ad carries.


----------



## Gogeta (May 22, 2013)

You so know nothing about this game do you


----------



## Gogeta (May 22, 2013)

I am not even trying to offend you at this point, i am just trying to get you to understand that so we can work from there, and i can explain how flawed you and your logic are


----------



## Sansa (May 22, 2013)

What? **


----------



## Nim (May 22, 2013)

So if the new season starts there are new placement matches? I don't understand, how does it work? I don't want to get bad luck in pms and then get to bronze again after working so hard becoming silver ;_;


----------



## Darth (May 22, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> So if the new season starts there are new placement matches? I don't understand, how does it work? I don't want to get bad luck in pms and then get to bronze again after working so hard becoming silver ;_;



There won't be a hard reset so your mmr will never go back to 0. 

If it's anything like the preseason soft reset, the system will average out your highest achieved mmr and your current mmr and place you in between. Your LP gains and losses will also reset so your first ten matches will affect your placement just as much as your placement matches this season have. The only difference is that instead of starting at the base 1200 MMR, you'll be placed the average I mentioned earlier. 

So in Jiyeon's case, assuming he remains at Bronze V throughout the season, he'll begin the next season at around 700-900 mmr where he'll gain or lose +/-50 for the next ten wins or losses. meaning even if he wins all ten games, he'll still remain in Bronze because his mmr was that low to begin with. 

If he really wants to climb the ladder, he needs to climb to at least Bronze I before the season ends and hope the soft reset can help him achieve silver in season 4. 

that is of course assuming he remains in Bronze for whatever reason.


----------



## MrChubz (May 22, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Top isn't actually the best place for him
> 
> ESPECIALLY if you can't manage his mana (Only saying this cause it's you) considering his awful mana costs
> 
> TBH stealth junglers are OP



I've been finding that jungle Evelynn is free elo as long as your laners have decent CC. Especially using Stonewall's (who he stole from someone else who I can't remember) Elder Lizard + Frozen Gauntlet build.


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

Jesus, the Chinese All Star team looks too hardcore for everyone. Feels bad to be repped by the NA all stars.


----------



## Shozan (May 22, 2013)

Can someone gift me Darius? 

I was saving IP but then i reached level 30 and obv. need another rune page for when i play Ranked (wich i'm not playing till i get to 300 - 350 wins and learn how to ADC and/or Support).

I'm getting really good with Garen @ Top and playing Mundo a lot of lately, doing great with him too.


----------



## Didi (May 22, 2013)

Hahaha


Pulled an xPeke (sort of) today


Their nexus was open and 1/3 health or something like that
we had superminions coming from 2 lanes and the last lane the inhib was open, but we just died trying to get the nexus

I respawn, immediately homeguard-tp to the minions bashing at their last inhib, (I was malph btw), got hit by draven immediately sadly so couldn't walk very fastly so I just ulted past him and started hitting the nexus while draven and ziggs tried to kill me and got it down, with a flash in there to avoid a few autos to keep me alive, as well as having a frozen heart + randuins to vastly lower draven's dps and having a grand total of 410 armor when I turned W on


it was an epic conclusion to an epic game


----------



## Sansa (May 22, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> I've been finding that jungle Evelynn is free elo as long as your laners have decent CC. Especially using Stonewall's (who he stole from someone else who I can't remember) *Elder Lizard + Frozen Gauntlet build.*



I use that build too.

Jungle Eve is brutal man.

I go Elder Lizard, Rylai's, Gauntlet, Morello, Sorc boots as core.

Then either a warmogs, rc, zhonya's or abyssal.


----------



## Sansa (May 22, 2013)

I'm going to play Evelynn exclusively now.

Watch me get myself to Challenger before s4.


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

Just found this


----------



## Vaeny (May 22, 2013)

''I learned how to manage mana when playing Eve''

>Implying Eve has high mana costs


----------



## Shozan (May 22, 2013)

play w Syndra today. That's some high mana cost right there.


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2013)

Jungle teemo too much fun.

The reaction of people when I pick him for jungle too....priceless.


----------



## Sansa (May 22, 2013)

If I ever saw someone pick jungle teemo I would dodge the game.


----------



## Gogeta (May 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I've learned to manage mana.
> The hard way.
> I have Eve, but I need to learn her in the jungle and my shaco is pretty decent for my skill level.
> 
> I want to buy Rengar next because he like 1 shots ad carries.



How the fuck did you learn to manage mana? By playing Garen?  Plats amd diamonds have troubles managing mana let alone you,: with Noc's huge mana costs and low mana pool.

Next, dont be ignorant about Rengar because you have no idea what his flaws and advantages are

AND lol, bronze Shaco decent in any form or shape


----------



## Sansa (May 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> How the fuck did you learn to manage mana? By playing Garen?  Plats amd diamonds have troubles managing mana let alone you,: with Noc's huge mana costs and low mana pool.
> 
> Next, dont be ignorant about Rengar because you have no idea what his flaws and advantages are
> 
> AND lol, bronze Shaco decent in any form or shape



Just use mana only when you really have to and not to wave clear.

There's no reason to run out of mana on nocturne unless you don't have blue or you're spamming q like a retard.


----------



## Didi (May 23, 2013)

Jiyeon is GOD


#basedShaco
#oneTrueRengar
#heroOfMana


----------



## Sansa (May 23, 2013)

I'm not jiyeon.

I'm Crs Cop, god of bot lane.


----------



## MrChubz (May 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''I learned how to manage mana when playing Eve''
> 
> >Implying Eve has high mana costs



It's actually surprising how mana hungry Eve is.


----------



## Gogeta (May 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Just use mana only when you really have to and not to wave clear.
> 
> There's no reason to run out of mana on nocturne unless you don't have blue or you're spamming q like a retard.



As Noc your passive hard pushes the wave. When you get ganked due to lack of a true escape you'll often be forced to use all 3 of your skills, which wastes a ton of mana. Oh and i dont know how exactly you play top lane champs, but you  usually harass before going all in,. Its funny how you haven't even played Nocturne but you are already a master of him.


----------



## Shozan (May 23, 2013)

that's why i use Garen. OP-est mana pool in LOL


----------



## Wesley (May 23, 2013)

I learned how to manage mana with Mordekaiser.  I clear minion waves and poke opponents and soon they run out of mana.


----------



## Didi (May 23, 2013)

deja              v?


----------



## Darth (May 23, 2013)

TPA Skin Bundle incoming.


----------



## Maerala (May 23, 2013)

This Eve carried so hard.



I've been trying to jungle with her myself but being noobish with both the champion and the role hasn't made for a good experience.


----------



## Vaeny (May 23, 2013)

That 50 minute MF build.


----------



## Darth (May 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> That 50 minute MF build.



I'm more interested in that AP Sejuani top.


----------



## Vaeny (May 23, 2013)

AP Sejuani top isn't all that bad.

MF with BotRK rush and then IE makes me fucking sad.


----------



## roninmedia (May 23, 2013)

Never playing league this early again. ~6 EST.

Too many people from Asis with piss poor connections with 500+ ping. If I could reach across the internet and snap their necks I would. Death Note would be nice. :amazed


Played as Blitzcrank with a Caitlyn who showed up as 700 ping in the loading screen and she kept connecting and disconnecting for the first 20 minutes so I was stuck 1v2 against a Varus and Thresh.  

Got the first kill in my lane, lost my tower, lost the game. Ended up 10/6/12.


----------



## Sansa (May 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> As Noc your passive hard pushes the wave. When you get ganked due to lack of a true escape you'll often be forced to use all 3 of your skills, which wastes a ton of mana. Oh and i dont know how exactly you play top lane champs, but you  usually harass before going all in,. Its funny how you haven't even played Nocturne but you are already a master of him.



You're going to tell me I haven't played Nocturne 

Seeing as you don't even know that I've played Nocturne I'll leave you to thinking managing his mana is difficult.

Plus, seeing as chances are you're facing another melee champion like him, all you have to do to harrass is walk up and hit them.

If they engage you just turn on your q and force them out of lane.


----------



## Darth (May 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> You're going to tell me I haven't played Nocturne
> 
> Seeing as you don't even know that I've played Nocturne I'll leave you to thinking managing his mana is difficult.
> 
> ...





You don't have any ranked games played with Nocturne. 

You barely have 200 normal wins and I'm pretty sure unless you played Nocturne for 40 of those wins you wouldn't understand how he works.

I'm completely disregarding the fact that it's clear as day you don't understand how this game works. Otherwise you would have risen above Bronze V. 

I'm honestly very much doubting you understand the basics of any single champion and how they are played. You seem to enjoy doing your own thing or copying other people without comprehending the reasoning behind it. With over 400 ranked games played, you still haven't learned how to play this game. 

Judging by the above comment, it even more firmly enforces the fact that you don't understand the top lane meta, how Nocturne fares against other melee opponents, or how Nocturne himself even works. Turn on his Q? Walk up to them and auto? 

Srs?

Protip: Stop playing ranked. Take time to learn how the game is played. Figure out what you're doing wrong. And once you figure it out, feel free to continue climbing up the ladder. 

But if you keep doing what you have been doing, you're never going to climb. Not even if your MMR gets hard reset back to 1200, you'll just drop down to Bronze V again. 

Pretending you know how to play the game is one thing. Actually knowing how to play the game is another. You're not fooling anyone in this thread with your empty bragging Jiyeon. 

Although, props to you for getting 4 pentas in ranked.


----------



## Sansa (May 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> You don't have any ranked games played with Nocturne.
> 
> You barely have 200 normal wins and I'm pretty sure unless you played Nocturne for 40 of those wins you wouldn't understand how he works.
> 
> ...



I don't play nocturne in ranked.
And I don't play nocturne top a lot because he's meant for the jungle.
And bragging about what?
My views on how to play a champion?
If I think nocturne top should be played a certain way I'll say how I think it should be played is that bragging now?

And being in Bronze doesn't mean I don't understand how champions work. 
You think because you're gold you know everything about the game?
I know how Nocturne works, I play him and I watch game plays of him by high elo players.

You think I base my statements off of his skill descriptions or something?


----------



## Darth (May 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> You think I base my statements off of his skill descriptions or something?



No i think you base your statements off of your misconceptions.


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 23, 2013)

Darth bringing that heat.

btw are those tpa skins only available this weekend? I want the ez and shen ones and maybe the orianna one.


----------



## Gogeta (May 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> You're going to tell me I haven't played Nocturne
> 
> Seeing as you don't even know that I've played Nocturne I'll leave you to thinking managing his mana is difficult.
> 
> ...



How would i know you've played him? If you don't have him the only way you'd be able to play him is during free week, which means shit.

Yeah you just walk up to them, not like they'll have minions on their side, spells to counteract your WALK UP TO THEM WAY of harass. 

Yeah your turn on Q and just globally penta kill them with your harass
But then again you are in bronze 5 so walking up to an opponent to harass is viable



Jiyeon said:


> I don't play nocturne in ranked.
> And I don't play nocturne top a lot because he's meant for the jungle.
> And bragging about what?
> My views on how to play a champion?
> ...



We are telling you the way you see how a champion is played is wrong, while you are perfectly convinced it is right and that that's not the wrong way to do it.

And yes it does, otherwise you wouldn't be Bronze 5. If you knew what a single champions's weaknesses and strengths were you would've climbed easily

No, because then you wouldn't be so wrong


----------



## Vaeny (May 23, 2013)

Arguing with people who are tons better than you and are obviously right will never grant you a victorious argument.

So why are you trying to win over Jiyeon, Gogeta? He already won, don't you know he's a Diamond level Nocturne top?


----------



## Gogeta (May 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Arguing with people who are tons better than you and are obviously right will never grant you a victorious argument.
> 
> So why are you trying to win over Jiyeon, Gogeta? He already won, don't you know he's a Diamond level Nocturne top?



I'm so sorry

Also a vertical 1px wide green line appeared on my screen overnight
Anyone know whats up?


----------



## Vaeny (May 23, 2013)

Ruined pixels on the screen?


----------



## Vaeny (May 23, 2013)

My brother says your graphics card is starting to die and it's just going to get worse.

Seems like you have to replace it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 23, 2013)

PEOPLE i have been banned! For a week, my second ever ban, coming 3 weeks after my first ban ever, after 3 years of playing. 

This is bad, my raging is getting me banned, what should i do? I do have a temper when it comes to games, but in 3 years, I have never been banned. Hell, there were a stretch of games multiple times in my career of league, where I deliberately trolled so hard. I went Mcclaren Anivia for like 10 straight games, and rammus NIKE DUNKS, or Master YI Dunk Machine for lots of games. I have went rage mode and racist rage mode multiple times.

1st time banned: 2 games reported, i basically said " fuck you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" a couple times....I get banned for that?

2nd time: 5 games, sum it up in every game I say, "Ok fuck you. Ok you guys fucking suck. NOOB NOOB NOOB NOOB SCREW THIS SHIT TEAM. OMG why am i paired with these shits. IM TRYING TO HELP YOU FUCK OFF DOUCHE"

Seriously? Cmon man, come the fuck on


----------



## Gogeta (May 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Ruined pixels on the screen?



Yeah, a vertical line has all green pixels and won't change ofcourse



Vae said:


> My brother says your graphics card is starting to die and it's just going to get worse.
> 
> Seems like you have to replace it.



Aww 

Well it is kind of a shitty one for gaming so i guess it's all cool

Thanks


----------



## Vaeny (May 23, 2013)

Don't play the game with randoms if you can't control your temper.

Either find a group of friends to Skype or such with, or just don't play.
Toxic players are never fun.


----------



## Darth (May 23, 2013)

Goova said:


> PEOPLE i have been banned! For a week, my second ever ban, coming 3 weeks after my first ban ever, after 3 years of playing.
> 
> This is bad, my raging is getting me banned, what should i do? I do have a temper when it comes to games, but in 3 years, I have never been banned. Hell, there were a stretch of games multiple times in my career of league, where I deliberately trolled so hard. I went Mcclaren Anivia for like 10 straight games, and rammus NIKE DUNKS, or Master YI Dunk Machine for lots of games. I have went rage mode and racist rage mode multiple times.
> 
> ...



take care you don't get permabanned. 

and yeah, stop raging. Not much advice i can give you cause i've never been banned lol.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 23, 2013)

Usually I try to give people advice, but they ignore me, and they continue to suck, so I rage. I can't help it, I'm playing at 1200 elo right now, as a 1400 elo S2 player, and I cant climb out of SIlver 4 because every single promotion series is terrible. 5 straight promote series in a row with afk AND leavers in multiple promote games. I'm telling you, the worst luck. 

Thinking about dodging all promote games, then winning the games leading up to promote series, rinse and repeat. So I stay in the same division, but my elo goes up to 1400 elo, and then when I do finally win a promote series, I go up to S II or S I


----------



## Didi (May 23, 2013)

Goova said:


> PEOPLE i have been banned! For a week, my second ever ban, coming 3 weeks after my first ban ever, after 3 years of playing.
> 
> This is bad, my raging is getting me banned, what should i do? I do have a temper when it comes to games, but in 3 years, I have never been banned. Hell, there were a stretch of games multiple times in my career of league, where I deliberately trolled so hard. I went Mcclaren Anivia for like 10 straight games, and rammus NIKE DUNKS, or Master YI Dunk Machine for lots of games. I have went rage mode and racist rage mode multiple times.
> 
> ...




>rage like an idiot
>halp guys how do I stop getting banned

lol wtf

Do you really need us to spell out the solution?


----------



## Nim (May 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> There won't be a hard reset so your mmr will never go back to 0.
> 
> If it's anything like the preseason soft reset, the system will average out your highest achieved mmr and your current mmr and place you in between. Your LP gains and losses will also reset so your first ten matches will affect your placement just as much as your placement matches this season have. The only difference is that instead of starting at the base 1200 MMR, you'll be placed the average I mentioned earlier.
> 
> ...



Thanks for explaining 


I want the Victorious Janna Skin so badly ;_; why didn't I start playing LoL earlier..


----------



## Didi (May 23, 2013)

I want victorious jarvan


why was I still so new to the game and thus shit in s1 ;_;


----------



## Gogeta (May 23, 2013)

I want Pax Jax so much

I'd even carry Jiyeon to Silver for it


----------



## Vaeny (May 23, 2013)

There you go, only 40 dollars


----------



## Gogeta (May 23, 2013)

Poor as fuck

And Ebay doesn't support my country, GG


----------



## Shozan (May 23, 2013)

Goova said:


> PEOPLE i have been banned! For a week, my second ever ban, coming 3 weeks after my first ban ever, after 3 years of playing.
> 
> This is bad, my raging is getting me banned, what should i do? I do have a temper when it comes to games, but in 3 years, I have never been banned. Hell, there were a stretch of games multiple times in my career of league, where I deliberately trolled so hard. I went Mcclaren Anivia for like 10 straight games, and rammus NIKE DUNKS, or Master YI Dunk Machine for lots of games. I have went rage mode and racist rage mode multiple times.
> 
> ...



Serves you well. Karma for that Heat-Refs win yesterday.


----------



## Shozan (May 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I want Pax Jax so much
> 
> I'd even carry Jiyeon to Silver for it



I got that one for free. Dude was giving away codes for free on twitter.


----------



## Vaeny (May 23, 2013)

Someone gave away PAX JAX ON TWITTER?

WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## Shozan (May 23, 2013)

let me have an screenshot of that...


----------



## Sansa (May 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> How would i know you've played him? If you don't have him the only way you'd be able to play him is during free week, which means shit.
> 
> Yeah you just walk up to them, not like they'll have minions on their side, spells to counteract your WALK UP TO THEM WAY of harass.
> 
> ...


I'm not even going to bother with this statement.

You're not in bronze, it's a completely different attitude towards the game than other leagues.

People here pick what they want and don't care about team comp and counter pick and think calling something first in ranked means anything.


----------



## Gogeta (May 23, 2013)

Alright, all done here


----------



## Guiness (May 23, 2013)

Jiyeon, team comp don't matter so much in bronze league because most wouldn't have the knowledge and ability to make it count. Not that its completely irrelevant but rather that its not the main issue in low elo.


----------



## Vaeny (May 23, 2013)

Fuck it, Baylife.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 23, 2013)

yo so like, aatrox is awesome, i build him lifesteal damage carry.

BOTRK, BT, Zephyr, BT, Zephyr, BT

no boots, ends up with 420 movement speed with two zephyrs. over 500 attack damage, 80% lifesteal, 1.9% Attack speed. 3k health(base 2100, 900 passive). 500 damage extra on every 3rd hit(W), Q does 400+ damage, Ult does 15% max health, boosts attack speed to 2.3% attack speed, Health to somewhere between 3250-3500 health, with no health items.

This guys, was meant to be built this way. I believe this is a deliberate attempt by riot to finally create a pure, viable, melee carry, in current meta. He is not squishy, he does some of the most damage in the game if built correctly, and lifesteal is his perfect stat. Basically I've always wanted a lifesteal melee carry. Olaf filled that void back in 2010-2011. I played him a lot, and a lot of times i tried out pure dps Olaf, lifesteal dps olaf. It was great, but tanky is better. Aatrox is better then dps olaf


----------



## Gogeta (May 23, 2013)

I am completely giving up on some players in this thread, and Goova, you are now a part of them


----------



## Vaeny (May 23, 2013)

Triple BT Double Zephyr.

See, this is why you're stuck where you are in ranked, and I can assure you that you should probably even be bronze.


----------



## Sansa (May 23, 2013)

So what is Aatrox?

A Top laner?
A jungler?

Edit:
So aatrox's passive is like Anivia's in a way?

Way to release more annoying champions riot.


----------



## Darth (May 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> So what is Aatrox?
> 
> A Top laner?
> A jungler?



Most likely adept at both. 

Probably better off top lane though.


----------



## Gogeta (May 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> So what is Aatrox?
> 
> A Top laner?
> A jungler?



Crit/On-hit Support


----------



## Gogeta (May 23, 2013)

But you can probably play him as a Hybrid Tank if you try hard enough


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 23, 2013)

Okay Jiyeon... I've played in Bronze, I used to be 1000 elo (OMG SO BAD), but I climbed out of it. How? I learned to get better. Your comments about Nocturne is totally ignorant if you haven't even played him top lane while Gogeta has experience with it and gave his opinion on it. 

I had to go from 1000 to Gold to get Victorious Janna but thats beside the point. Goova, stop raging. Jesus people will always be bad, but you don't need to rage. Listen to music or something


----------



## Gogeta (May 23, 2013)

Just believe and you can even pull off ArPen Atmas Tank

Believe



Demonic Shaman said:


> Okay Jiyeon... I've played in Bronze, I used to be 1000 elo (OMG SO BAD), but I climbed out of it. How? I learned to get better. Your comments about Nocturne is totally ignorant if you haven't even played him top lane while Gogeta has experience with it and gave his opinion on it.
> 
> I had to go from 1000 to Gold to get Victorious Janna but thats beside the point. Goova, stop raging. Jesus people will always be bad, but you don't need to rage. Listen to music or something



BUT

HAVE YOU BEEN BRONZE 5

NO

NO RIGHT TO TALK


----------



## Sansa (May 23, 2013)

Just saw a gameplay of Aatrox.

This guy was at like 50% and bursted a nid down to like 25% and sent her right back to base after she just came back.


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Okay Jiyeon... I've played in Bronze, I used to be 1000 elo (OMG SO BAD), but I climbed out of it. How? I learned to get better. Your comments about Nocturne is totally ignorant if you haven't even played him top lane while Gogeta has experience with it and gave his opinion on it.
> 
> I had to go from 1000 to Gold to get Victorious Janna but thats beside the point. Goova, stop raging. Jesus people will always be bad, but you don't need to rage. Listen to music or something



Words of wisdom.


----------



## Wesley (May 23, 2013)

I wonder if I've hit my level?  I'm win trading at this point.  Need to build more momentum again.


----------



## Gogeta (May 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Just saw a gameplay of Aatrox.
> 
> This guy was at like 50% and bursted a nid down to like 25% and sent her right back to base after she just came back.



That's only plausible and applicable for Aatrox


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2013)

wooo listening to this kick ass pokemon playlist while I play

o.o

so hyped


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 23, 2013)

>Go to Reddit
>See a topic "Jungle God Zyra"
>Top comment: A plant in the jungle seems legit to me.

I am highly amused. That infinite ammo glitch is hilarious haha.

I saw this on the "bronze V whose mmr is like Silver 1 ama"



> You cannot dodge down divisions or tiers, you have to drop your MMR low enough to be considered a Bronze V by losing games, and there are so many people down there who are better at losing than I am. *I even had my brother who has never played league before in his life try playing a few games and he won half of them.*



Oh god. Apparently its hard to get stuck in Bronze V.


----------



## Nim (May 23, 2013)

I was Bronze IV (I guess it's the same as Bronze V) and it wasn't that hard to get to Bronze II (where I got stuck and needed a duopartner). And I am NOT a good LoL player


----------



## MrChubz (May 23, 2013)

Hey guys I just wanted to thank you. Because of all of you I left my job at the potatoe factory, dumped my girlfriend, and after 5 months I went from Bronze 5 to Bronze 4. Please don't copy paste this.


----------



## Gogeta (May 23, 2013)

MUST WRITE "WORTH"


----------



## Sansa (May 23, 2013)

-22 lp because of a horrible feeding AP tristana and a scumbag teemo who went adc and then afked.


----------



## Guiness (May 23, 2013)

Jiyeon, is there a time when you can actually take blame yourself? Most of the time when you post about your ranked matches its always about how someone is terrible. I'm not saying there aren't times when you are screwed by teammates but try thinking solely what you could do better to carrythose bad teammates. I think if you try having a better perspective on how you play the game, you can improve alot.


----------



## Chausie (May 23, 2013)

how come there's all this jiyeon hate?


----------



## Sansa (May 23, 2013)

That game was uncarriable.
Tristana stopped trying and rocket jumped into all 5 of them without us being anywhere close enough to follow up and Teemo was, as I said, afk.
Me and Renekton were our only damage and they just singled him out blew everything because Dominus would keep him alive if they didn't.

I know when I throw, look at my match history and look at my Draven matches, all of them were my fault, except for one where I won lane with ease but top and mid fed.


----------



## Guiness (May 23, 2013)

Thats besides the point.

You need to start thinking a lot more how you can improve and what you could have done differently. It doesn't matter whether or not you know when you throw. Win or lose you need to be self aware of your gameplay and think aboit what you can do to improve.

Im not trying to hate on you like vae but if I can go for 2 months and you still have the same mentality towards the game and you are still stuck in bronze, then thats cause for worry.


----------



## Wesley (May 23, 2013)

Won 3 games in a row, have a new record high at Gold II +70 LP.  Last game was worth 25 points.  Had an Elise and Ap Janna Duo who claimed they were Diamond.  Whether that's true or not, Elise and I scored a double kill at the top when Hec who had barely any health flew into my lane while she was hiding in the brush.  He charged, her stun went out, I ignited and E'd him and she chased Jayce and killed his sorry butt.

Something funny I've noticed about Jayce players; they never opt for sustain.  They're obsessed with building up that mana tear that all they'll opt for is some healing pots.  It was so easy to bully him out of lane that I always had double his farm and two levels on him.  We killed both of the top towers before the 10 min mark and top lane remained intact for the entire match.

I love owning with Morde.  It feels like...vengeance.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 23, 2013)

491 Armor with Malphite. Damn. Even end build Caitlyn barely hurt me (She had botrk, statik shiv, IE, and LW) but that was such a long game. It's hard to calm down raging kids (bot/Jungle) but me and Orianna were able to pull it together and calm them down. I thought about going Jayce against Renekton because I always win lane with Jayce when I'm against Renekton, but I thought to myself - who would fit better in this comp. And I picked Malphite.

Team comp is way more useful than winning lane. 

But yeah JIyeon, there are some games you cannot absolute win cause of teammates but there are games where you should win more than often based on your skills.

I seriously would not play Jayce against Mordekaiser. His passive will just say "lol nice shockblast". Jayce players often time go for the armor shred build (Tear/Black Cleaver/LW) The only sustain item he can get is maybe BT or Botrk. They're often glass cannons so yeah.


----------



## Sansa (May 23, 2013)

@4n
And how would you describe my attitude?


----------



## Guiness (May 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> @4n
> And how would you describe me attitude?



I think your attitude is good for the most part. I think you need to start seeking more responsibility however.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (May 23, 2013)

4N said:


> I think your attitude is good for the most part. I think you need to start seeking more responsibility however.


I see what you mean.

I guess I make it seem like I never allow myself to get outplayed with the way I post.


----------



## Guiness (May 23, 2013)

Yeah u do.

Try more playong. Be more critical in your thinking. Cuz in bronze especially u lose games to crappy decisions moreao than mechanics.


----------



## Wesley (May 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ngOgeAV7GA[/YOUTUBE]

Riven is still worthless, but feeling her up...?


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2013)

Jiyeon needs a duo partner to climb out....

Someone to support him.


----------



## Sansa (May 23, 2013)

Wesley said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ngOgeAV7GA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Riven is still worthless, but feeling her up...?


----------



## Sansa (May 23, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Jiyeon needs a duo partner to climb out....
> 
> Someone to support him.



My duo partner is in gold and she shit stomps the other team every time with Swain.

The only problem is I can't play with her as regularly as I'd like to.


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

''Not gonna flame you like Vae''

You mean, not gonna flame you like half of this thread?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 24, 2013)

Enemy team: Pantheon, Kha'zik, Nautlius, Nunu, Vayne
My team: Renekton, Lissandra, Amumu, Varus, me. 

I'm last pick and I'm thinking who can I support that will peel off Varus good enough. Blitz wasn't banned and yup instantly picked him up. AOE silence makes Panth + Kha'zik completely useless while my ADC can safely wreck them with his ult. Plus nunu's ult is useless against Blitz in lane. You press R? I press R. I lol at everytime Vayne tumbles into my q but Varus couldn't kill her fast enough though  He still got fed.

I feel Blitz's kit entirely is really nice against Assassins. Doesn't matter if I pull them.

Edit: Lol that was such a quick 2 v 2 holy shit.


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2013)

wooooooooooooo rumble in the jungle


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

DONGERDINGER SAINTVICIOUS VS TWITCH INSEC.


----------



## OS (May 24, 2013)

That was a good fight, surprising from Saint. But the 100 cs thing is soooo stupid.


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> DONGERDINGER SAINTVICIOUS VS TWITCH INSEC.


just lol


----------



## Infamy (May 24, 2013)

Its dumb how the dingers turrets count as cs


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2013)

gonna jungle some draven


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2013)

scissoring....

:rofl


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

NA just let China get 4 top bans on tbe azn servers.

...

Still think na is gonna take it.


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2013)

Love how ryze is representing America.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I am completely giving up on some players in this thread, and Goova, you are now a part of them





Vae said:


> Triple BT Double Zephyr.
> 
> See, this is why you're stuck where you are in ranked, and I can assure you that you should probably even be bronze.



 

You guys realize I'm on pbe? I wouldn't actually take this shit to live servers...It's just my experimental lifesteal damage build I can use on pbe against the retards


----------



## OS (May 24, 2013)

Based Xspecial


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

Goova said:


> You guys realize I'm on pbe? I wouldn't actually take this shit to live servers...It's just my experimental lifesteal damage build I can use on pbe against the retards



''This guy was made to be built this way''

That's all I have to say.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

Pdd showing why u never pick malphite into rumbls. I can understand why dyrus picked it but still its freakin rumble.


----------



## MrChubz (May 24, 2013)

Looks like Oddbro should have been an all-star after all.


----------



## MrChubz (May 24, 2013)

HOLY SHIT SAINT SMITED SOMETHING THE WORLD IS ENDING TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM


----------



## OS (May 24, 2013)

Based Saint Vicious


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2013)

WOW THAT BARON STEAL


----------



## MrChubz (May 24, 2013)

GG should have voted for Oddbro.

Edit: Fuck it, should have just done all of TSM and Doublelift.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 24, 2013)

Saintvicious threw it. Even though he stole baron, but he just completely threw it at the end for no reason. Why would you get caught in the jungle and then recall right in front of them.


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

Saintvicious threw it, but Chubz, OddOne would've done even worse against Troll than Saint.


----------



## MrChubz (May 24, 2013)

I don't know why you would say that. Aside from 1 smite, Saint played like complete shit the entire game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''This guy was made to be built this way''
> 
> That's all I have to say.



Yeah as a melee carry.


----------



## MrChubz (May 24, 2013)

He's giving you a hard time because you should stack 3 Zephyrs.


----------



## OS (May 24, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> I don't know why you would say that. Aside from 1 smite, Saint played like complete shit the entire game.



He did fine but they outplayed him. The invasion from Troll and then the lanterns. Honestly it was NA's fault for giving the Chinese one of the best team comps ever. I mean the chinese still gave DL Vayne but he can't carry that hard.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 24, 2013)

Well... that was kinda embarrassing. I think the nerves are getting to them. Dyrus ulting only the support in a 4v5 fight, Saint recalling in front of the whole team, Scarra not even being a factor and with the exception of Xpecial/DL, everyone lost their respective lane. At least NA's first blood and the baron fight was amazing for NA.

Hopefully they can adapt quickly and take game 2, I'm still cheering for NA!


----------



## OS (May 24, 2013)

Scarra is terrible. At least considering his champ pool. Diana got nerfed, Gragas can easily be banned, and his Ryze is meh. Wtf ever happened to his Katarina?


----------



## MrChubz (May 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> He did fine but they outplayed him. The invasion from Troll and then the lanterns. Honestly it was NA's fault for giving the Chinese one of the best team comps ever. I mean the chinese still gave DL Vayne but he can't carry that hard.



He made a rookie mistake in not checking the bush before doing red, which cost him. He made a complete mess of Dyrus' lane which was already a hard enough lane. Handed Zed a kill on a silver platter, diving retartedly hard for their ADC, then threw the game at the end.

Also, wild Chaox. I think he's there to choke Xpecial.


----------



## OS (May 24, 2013)

I think everyone was surprised by PDD killing dyrus that easily. That was a lot of damage.

Oh damn, Scarra has Diana


----------



## MrChubz (May 24, 2013)

I just realized, this is my two favorite casters teaming up. Life is good.

The Chinese team is pretty much saying, "We can beat you with your own team comp." Poor NA.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2013)

I forgot Aatrox was buffed on pbe. I believe he gets like 50% attack speed with a  full blood well, and he also gets 35% more health from Blood well. Given .4 ad ration on E, and even more attack speed and less cooldown for his ult....


----------



## OS (May 24, 2013)

Doublelift is a god


----------



## MrChubz (May 24, 2013)

This game is the exact opposite of the last one.


----------



## MrChubz (May 24, 2013)

Are you fucking kidding me NA?


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I think everyone was surprised by PDD killing dyrus that easily. That was a lot of damage.
> 
> Oh damn, Scarra has Diana



How is that a surprise?  Malphite loses the Rumble match up.

Dyrus play morr champs plz.


----------



## MrChubz (May 24, 2013)

Jeez. NA sucks.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 24, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Are you fucking kidding me NA?



This. 

Sigh. I can forgive the smite steal but diving against a team with baron? Not to mention diving against a Sona/Zac/Ryze/Nasus/Vayne. Putting Doublelift in the middle?

But China played well. Can't deny that, but NA come on. There were questionable calls.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

chubz your posts are painful to read. 

pls stahp.


----------



## MrChubz (May 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> chubz your posts are painful to read.
> 
> pls stahp.



TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM



TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM!


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

THE TEEMO VS LEE SIN.

SO FUCKING GOOD.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 24, 2013)

Well, the only one's who looked like they deserved to be there was Doublelift and Xpecial. Xpecial Janna was simply amazing as was DL's Urgot, Everyone else... just wow.

Sain't shot calling is what lost it at the end and since Dyrus didn't have Regi to baby sit his every move, he looked completely lost. And once again Scarra, no presence whats so ever 

I know everyone gives Regi some slack, but you have to admit, Regi would actually do well on this team. Regi calling the shots instead of Saint, telling Dyrus what to do and show presence unlike Scarra. But it's a good thing Scarra dominated the polls, cause we wouldn't want the eyebrowless gorilla anywhere near China and making those plays.. yeah definitely not.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 24, 2013)

The recaps made me sad even more. But I'm tired now, going to sleep. Hopefully Europe wins please? 

(Hopefully NA wins the losers bracket too)

Edit: We don't know if Regi would've better. And we won't know anyways. NA had a chance to win and they blew it. I don't think they underperformed (judging from game 2. Game 1 slightly), but it was more of the decision making that threw it. We can't say for sure if Regi's making the calls would've been a better turnout. It's possible but it's too bad we'll never know.


----------



## OS (May 24, 2013)

It's up


----------



## Gogeta (May 24, 2013)

Chausie said:


> how come there's all this jiyeon hate?



Cause he has the worst attitude towards the game, both climbing, playing a role/champion, and taking criticism.

For example, he got into argument with Ace, and when Ace was owning him, Jiyeon just went "OH I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR YOUR ARGUMENTS"

When i was questioning his endless love towards Cop for no reason, he made a ridiculous claim for which i asked for proof (that i've said it) didn't get anything.

Basically there is a reason he is in Bronze 5, there are a LOT of people in this thread (if not everyone) and he is being a total shit towards everyone trying to educate him, while he is constantly whining about uncooperative or feeding teammates


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

Did Scarra begin playing better than Nyjacky and regi during the 2nd half of lcs while I was gone? Cuz frpm what I saw has me questioning his place on that team.


----------



## MrChubz (May 24, 2013)

Not really. Scarra just got in because he's a cuddly, nice teddy bear.


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

4N said:


> Did Scarra begin playing better than Nyjacky and regi during the 2nd half of lcs while I was gone? Cuz frpm what I saw has me questioning his place on that team.



He was never better, he was just more popular.

If I could send anyone I'd send Mancloud.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 24, 2013)

4N said:


> Did Scarra begin playing better than Nyjacky and regi during the 2nd half of lcs while I was gone? Cuz frpm what I saw has me questioning his place on that team.



It was more of a popularity contest I think. Even though I'm a big TSM fan, even I'd rather watch Scarra's stream over Regi's just cause it is more entertaining. But when it came to voting, Regi just has so much hate in the community that he didn't even stand a chance. Nyjacky is awesome as well, but not as well known as Scarra. I mean c'mon, who else has their own  sub reddit lol.


----------



## OS (May 24, 2013)

4N said:


> Did Scarra begin playing better than Nyjacky and regi during the 2nd half of lcs while I was gone? Cuz frpm what I saw has me questioning his place on that team.



His champ pool is hideous. Diana or Gragas, if he can't get those he gets ryze who is not a good champ for him.


----------



## OS (May 24, 2013)

I mean, no way he can cheat but eh


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

Already posts on reddit claiming PDD cheated by looking at the big screen.

Too bad the screen wasn't in the viewing range of the players and PDD was having issues seeing his screen due to the massive lights behind them.

That's why they paused 
People trying to justify why NA lost with calling out cheating.


----------



## MrChubz (May 24, 2013)

Fucking cheating bastards knew Saint was going to back right in front of them in range of everything they had.


----------



## OS (May 24, 2013)

I actually made sure myself and there is literally no way to cheat.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

K. Scarra being more popular than the others makes sense but what about voyboy? I would have chosen him over dyruz in a heartbeat. More diverse pool and still can compete at a high level and he is a playmaker as well.

And while I do like saint, I sould have chosen theoddone over him.


----------



## MrChubz (May 24, 2013)

Voy and Dyrus were even in the polls then TSM beat Curse and Dyrus surged. Voy ended up just being a pretty good top who had a perfect meta for him, rather then the best top ever anyways.


----------



## OS (May 24, 2013)

^ A lot were surprised Voyboy lost.


----------



## MrChubz (May 24, 2013)

I really hope EU:W loses this game. Not because I don't like them but because if their jungle does good with Eve, she'll go from my secret freelo machine to 100% ban then nerf bat.


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

Dyrus beat Voyboy for the same reason Shy beat Maknoon.

An aggressive top laner is a lot riskier than a passive one that is more consistent.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Voy and Dyrus were even in the polls then TSM beat Curse and Dyrus surged. Voy ended up just being a pretty good top who had a perfect meta for him, rather then the best top ever anyways.




Not gonna say dyrus isn't one of the best top laners in NA but voyboy can play at his level and with more champs as well. Also voyboy has beaten dyrus before so it works both ways. Dyrus needs to have a deeper champ pool and so does scarra. Im still sore over his malphite into rumble pick. Rumble is an unbelievably pophlar player pick in the asian world. Did he really expect to beat pdd with malphite? Even if malphite can set up a better clutch play than rumble, if he failed that hard in lane then what does it matter? Or even if he is a good 1v2? I know mLphite is one of his better champs but dyrus needs more champs whom he can play and compete against other teams with.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Dyrus beat Voyboy for the same reason Shy beat Maknoon.
> 
> An aggressive top laner is a lot riskier than a passive one that is more consistent.



Fcking this.

Voyboy > dyrus

Dyrus likes his comfort zone way too much and its gonna limit him eventually.


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

What, I wasn't saying Voyboy > Dyrus.

I honestly think Dyrus is better than Voyboy.

Same with Shy and Maknoon, Shy is better because he's not a risky player.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> What, I wasn't saying Voyboy > Dyrus.
> 
> I honestly think Dyrus is better than Voyboy.
> 
> Same with Shy and Maknoon, Shy is better because he's not a risky player.


I understand that.

But higher risk means higher reward in this game. And at their level, there isn't much gap in their mechanical skills so it'll obviously comes down to other factors so I won't fault your reasoning there.

That being said, being risky doesn't mean voy is an inconsistent player. I think more often than not he could outplay dyrus and he seems to analyze the situation a lot more than he does so that enables him to make more decisions and in turn more plays. Doesn't always work tho. Dyruz on the otherhand seems to be thd opposite like he waits for someone to tell him what to do. Thats not bad at all but in ths heat of the moment you need to be able seize chances yourself if u see them.


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

Voyboy has been a lot more incosistent than Dyrus lately.
Thus, Dyrus was picked because he's currently better.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

Typing on my phone is a pain but basically whereas vae appreciates safe play, I value aggression more in a top laner especially and I think thats what sets voy and dyrus apart. That and voy's deeper champ pool makes him a better contender in my eyes for the top lane position for an all star team.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Voyboy has been a lot more incosistent than Dyrus lately.
> Thus, Dyrus was picked because he's currently better.



Can't argue there. I was out of the loop for 2 months.

 Ah well, we all have our slumps.


----------



## OS (May 24, 2013)

Jesus, Insecs Lee Sin


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

Twitch chat flaming only Yellowpete, how suprising.

''OMG YELLOWPETE SO USELESS''

Meanwhile, he's not died more than once even with those shit teamfights, and has been farming well.


----------



## OS (May 24, 2013)

I think EDward didn't do much.


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2013)

Did NA win that first game with LPL, I fell the fuck asleep, just woke up 7am est.....(morning daylight )


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2013)

WELP READING UR OLD POSTS

GG NA


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

No they lost horribly.


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

Both sOAZ and Edward did really bad that game.

Alex was useless, Kennen was countered by 3 knock backs and not getting zhonyas fast enough.


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2013)

I wanted to see lee sin insec Q_Q

Man the stadium looks beautiful. I love how they flash the champ behind you during the champ selection. Really cool!


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

Time for Edward to get a lesson on how to play Blitz by Godlife.


----------



## Didi (May 24, 2013)

TRYNDAMERE


GET HYPE


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

4N said:


> Not gonna say dyrus isn't one of the best top laners in NA but voyboy can play at his level and with more champs as well. Also voyboy has beaten dyrus before so it works both ways. Dyrus needs to have a deeper champ pool and so does scarra. Im still sore over his malphite into rumble pick. Rumble is an unbelievably pophlar player pick in the asian world. Did he really expect to beat pdd with malphite? Even if malphite can set up a better clutch play than rumble, if he failed that hard in lane then what does it matter? Or even if he is a good 1v2? I know mLphite is one of his better champs but dyrus needs more champs whom he can play and compete against other teams with.



uhm,

dyrus has a pretty decent champ pool imo. 

the team obviously wanted him to play malph for his teamfight presence. Plus the split push strat with tp. Dyrus OBVIOUSLY didn't pick Malph to win lane vs Rumble. 

ESPECIALLY since he 1v2'd for most of that game. 

and statistically speaking, Dyrus has beaten Voyboy top more often in the LCS. And even in solo queue I've seen Dyrus win lane vs Voy more often. 

And lol at talking about deeper champion pools. Watch the all star vods for when they were training. Both Saint and Doublelift were very surprised at the fact that Scarra could confidently and play well several champions. They assumed his champ pool was significantly smaller. 

And Dyrus has stated time and time again that keeping his competitive champion pool at 6 champions is the best idea for him. His pool isn't small it's simply selective. 

IMO you don't know what you're talking about Kyle.


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

''His team obviously wanted him to play Malph for teamfights''

Meanwhile, in Skype during the game you were crying that he needs to play more carry champs and not shit like Malphite, then I said exactly that.


----------



## OS (May 24, 2013)

Welp, unless Europe waits till the very endgame they lose this. 

But I will root for them against NA.

EDIT:They lost. Ah well. I wasn't mad at throws or shit. But Soaz not playing well at all.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''His team obviously wanted him to play Malph for teamfights''
> 
> Meanwhile, in Skype during the game you were crying that he needs to play more carry champs and not shit like Malphite, then I said exactly that.


Shut the fuck up. 

"The NA all Star team wanted Dyrus to play Malph". "I personally think dyrus should have played aggressive carries"

Kyle however assumed that Dyrus picked Malph into Rumble to win the 1v1 lane. 

Which was wrong. That was not the reason why Dyrus picked Malphite. 

Both comments are unrelated. My opinion that Dyrus should have picked a harder carry vs his team wanting him to pick Malph for teamfight presence and not 1v1 winning lane are ENTIRELY different points. 

Lrn2ReadingComprehension. 



Original Sin said:


> Welp, unless Europe waits till the very endgame they lose this.
> 
> But I will root for them against NA.
> 
> EDIT:They lost. Ah well. I wasn't mad at throws or shit. But Soaz not playing well at all.



Yep SoaZ and Alex got trashed pretty hard game 2. Yellowpete and Edward surprisingly playing REALLY well and they straight up beat Madlife and Pray in lane. Cs'd better, traded better, and took kills for free. Unfortunately, Insec and Ambition covered OGNs' weaker bot lane and camped Ez and Thresh pretty hard. 

Good game by the asians, poor play by EUW's solo lanes. 

fucking asians.


----------



## OS (May 24, 2013)

Do you think Ed and pete can beat DL and Xspecial?

Also, who did DL and xspecial beat in those early 2v2 games?


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

Chawy and Mistake. 

South East Asia's bot lane All Star representatives.

They beat them in 1 minute and 47 seconds lol.


----------



## OS (May 24, 2013)

Damn, and I read that it took less than 2 mins


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

I know what I'm talking about Darth(as far as my personal kmowledge). I clearly missed the reasoning behind him picking Mal into Rumble though.

Also I've seen voyboy beat dyrus morr often than not so clearly something is wrong here. 

I won't argue with you though cuz u know than me but Dyrus hasn't given me any reason to think otherwise. You say his champ pool is selective but im saying he plays a smal number of champs at a higj enough level to compete with  high end teams. In that regard I think voyboy has a deeper champ pool.

Same with acarra. In tournaments I've only see him play diana, gragas and eve. O know both these players play a good nimber of champs at high elo but we all know high solo q games are different from tournament games.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

4N said:


> I know what I'm talking about Darth(as far as my personal knowledge). I clearly missed the reasoning behind him picking Mal into Rumble though.
> 
> Also I've seen voyboy beat dyrus morr often than not so clearly something is wrong here.
> 
> ...



Get the fuck out of here you damn hater. 

And you must have missed Scarra playing Orianna, TF, Karthus, and lets not forget his Katarina. 

Or the AP Soraka mid games that single-handedly got Soraka nerfed to the ground. 

And where the fuck did you see Voyboy beat Dyrus more often than not? You were in Basic for the second half of LCS lol. Even during the all-star vote Voyboy straight up said that Dyrus has beaten him in lane more often in scrims. 

Making shit up bro?  Gtfo.


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

Kyle talking about stuff he hasn't seen.


----------



## Gogeta (May 24, 2013)

Laning against Nautilus is a fucking bitch dude

I couldn't do anything until BotRK, which is fine, but fuck that shield is the most annoying thing ever. I didn't die once and i did bait out his W which pushed the wave to my turret allowing me to farm, but for some reason he liked pushing a lot too regardless. He doesn't have a huge burst but extended dueling with his W up is a pain.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Get the fuck out of here you damn hater.
> 
> And you must have missed Scarra playing Orianna, TF, Karthus, and lets not forget his Katarina.
> 
> ...


 
Scarra invented ap soraka? Yeh fck that guy. 

and I was referring to both lcs and streams whenever they would play each other, not just lcs alone.

I've heard of his katarina but never really seen him player her. Th


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

4N said:


> Scarra invented ap soraka? Yeh fck that guy.
> 
> and I was referring to both lcs and streams whenever they would play each other, not just lcs alone.



Both in which Dyrus wins the lane more than Voyboy does.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

Biggest difference between the players is that Voyboy favors assassins while Dyrus favors off tank utility bruisers. 

Voyboy snipes kills, Dyrus initiates teamfights. 

different playstyles outside of laning phase.


----------



## Gogeta (May 24, 2013)

So i played with some mates and the enemy team asked for a surrender so we did, even though we were clearly winning

Their reactions were priceless

Though i got no honorable opponent from any of them

fuckers


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Kyle talking about stuff he hasn't seen.



Did I just not acknwoledge that I have at least 2 months of gaming I missed out on? Don't be an idiot and ignore that. I'm obviously talking from what I've seen and I recall TSM being on the backfoot through the first half of LCS so shut up.



Vae said:


> Both in which Dyrus wins the lane more than Voyboy does.



looool

yeah, no.

i've seen voyboy dominate dyrus more times during his regular streams than dyrus dominates him. if in the timeframe i've been gone from the scene this has changed, then so be it. clearly something had to give as voyboy isn't on the allstar team while dyrus is. 

what i talk of is totally unrelated from lcs. i reiterate this because we have people like vae who like to play the assinine role sometimes and has some really selective reading so i type this just to give him that satisfaction. i missed the 2nd half of lcs so i can't argue anything within that timeframe. i could just watch vods but i don't have the time for it sadly.

i know a losing battle when i see it though so i'mma call it quits on this matter. if you think dyrus is better than voyboy for whatever reason, then thats you. i'm sure its more credible than anything i have to say.


----------



## Nim (May 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So i played with some mates and the enemy team asked for a surrender so we did, even though we were clearly winning
> 
> Their reactions were priceless
> 
> ...



Haha had the same thing some time ago
 (recorded, you don't have to watch it :3)

We did get honorable opponent though xd


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

In other news though, I thought Xpecial did pretty damn good. I never paid much attention to him before but what I saw of him in lane with Doublelift was dope.

His Janna plays were right on the ball. Gonna be paying more attention to him from now on.

Did aphromoo show any signs of improvement as a support throughout the rest of LCS?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 24, 2013)

> i've seen voyboy dominate dyrus more times during his regular streams than dyrus dominates him. if in the timeframe i've been gone from the scene this has changed, then so be it. clearly something had to give as voyboy isn't on the allstar team while dyrus is.



What the fuck.

Are you kidding me. I woke up to your text about Scarra and Dyrus and did you even watch the games. Saint THREW that in game one. And the decision making THREW that in second game. It was not because of the mechanics or laning phase. They simply got bested by the chinese team. 

The fact of the matter STOP speculating that Regi can do better than Scarra or Oddone can do better or Voyboy can do better. There's nothing that can be done about it and we will never know.

And I wouldn't send Voyboy since his champion pool just got recently nerfed anyways. Like Darth said, Dyrus plays utility bruisers such as Shen, Malphite, Rumble, Singed, Renekton, and he can play Jayce while Voyboy plays assassins such as Akali, Katarina, Elise, ... I don't remember what else. Who benefits the team more? Dyrus. 

Stop blaming this on Scarra and Dyrus, they did not lose the game. Saint played just as badly but you never commented on him because of your bias opinions.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

Terry keeping it real.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

I won't lie.

There is bias in my feelings. 

But its whatever. Imma rewatch the first game again when ibget the chance.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 24, 2013)

For the record, I'm not blaming Saint on this entirely. I'm blaming the TEAM (even though Doublelift and Xpecial did play well they did make some mistakes. I can analyze Doublelift and Xpecial mistakes as well but I rather not) 

So stop saying "this player" was bad, or someone deserved "that player's" spot. It's demoralizing enough that NA lost.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

4N said:


> I won't lie.
> 
> There is bias in my feelings.



You must learn to speak objectively my young apprentice.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> You must learn to speak objectively my young apprentice.



Yes master.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

Tomorrow I'm gonna buy Diana if I can get to the library. Hopefully play some games.

Oh yeah, i'm gonna be doing this thing where I play any champs where I want. Like I'll still adhere to the meta and whatnot but I wanna learn the champs I have more and I feel as if I can't do that if I have to play them to a particular role. I honestly don't care for losing or winning as long as isn't ranked.

#YOLO

Get ready for support Lissandra, adc Jayce, Diana top and all sorts of crazy shit.

Before summer end I'm gonna make it to Gold. Mark my words.


----------



## Gogeta (May 24, 2013)

Aren't you like Bronze 4n


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

Yep.Bronze 2. 

First I'm gonna have to gather back my previous skill level because it dropped drastically, which was surprising because I didn't think it could drop much further. Then I'm gonna improve from there. The difference is that I know my weaknesses so I just have to strengthen. I'm also gonna take the time to learn to orbwalk and improve my farming skills with the custom games and that good shit.

If I don't reach Gold by August 31st, I'm gonna quit playing this game.


----------



## Gogeta (May 24, 2013)

I think there is a lot more you should focus on rather than Orb Walking

Ill help you out with things i can


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I think there is a lot more you should focus on rather than Orb Walking
> 
> Ill help you out with things i can



Well lets say I'm forced into the adc position, I wanna be able to be good with every role.

What other things do you think I should focus on?

And thanks my Macedonian brother.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

So Darth, how do you Diana and Nidalee?

I'm particularly interested in picking up those champs.


----------



## Gogeta (May 24, 2013)

4N said:


> Well lets say I'm forced into the adc position, I wanna be able to be good with every role.
> 
> What other things do you think I should focus on?
> 
> And thanks my Macedonian brother.



I climbed playing top lane, one champion, from Silver 5 to Gold 3 in 50 games.

Fuck orbwalking man.

Focus on lane mechanics, all you really need for now
So, CSing, Trading, harassing, freezing, zoning, etc.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

4N said:


> So Darth, how do you Diana and Nidalee?
> 
> I'm particularly interested in picking up those champs.



Nidalee: AP? Play like a bitch. AD? Play like a man. 

Diana: Play like a manly man.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

CSing I can improve on my own.

Its being able to trade, harass and zoning I have trouble with.

halp plz.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Nidalee: AP? Play like a bitch. AD? Play like a man.
> 
> Diana: Play like a manly man.



Elaborate plz. 

Which type of NIdalee is better for split push? AD or AP?

And as for Diana, how do you normally build her? What type of strategy do you utilize while playing that champ?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 24, 2013)

90% of the time you're going to be put support anyways.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

4N said:


> Elaborate plz.



Fuck that emoticon



4N said:


> Which type of NIdalee is better for split push? AD or AP?



They're both equally bad at splitpushing. 



4N said:


> And as for Diana, how do you normally build her? What type of strategy do you utilize while playing that champ?



I normally build her AP. And that strategy that I utilize while playing her is *MANLY MAN*.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> 90% of the time you're going to be put support anyways.



Not gonna be playing conventional supports though. Gonna be a support that carries.



Darth said:


> Fuck that emoticon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait wat

I thought NIdalee was meant to be used for the split push.

I manned up a bit while I at BCT. You can ask Terry. I go in like a man and die stupidly but still its manly.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

4N said:


> Not gonna be playing conventional supports though. Gonna be a support that carries.



After playing on EUNE with Gogeta and being forced to support 3/5 games I've learned that they're all idiots for not banning my Blitzcrank. 



4N said:


> wait wat
> 
> I thought NIdalee was meant to be used for the split push.



You thought wrong. 

No one champion is meant to be used solely for one playstyle or strategy. Although Nidalee is exceptionally good at splitpushing. 



4N said:


> I manned up a bit while I at BCT. You can ask Terry. I go in like a man and die stupidly but still its manly.



Then you'll be a great Diana. Just make sure you max E first.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

Do people still ban Blitzcrank? Been thinking about picking him up as well.

What does her E do?

And is Diana's ult the move that brings you into her while slowing you?


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

4N said:


> Do people still ban Blitzcrank? Been thinking about picking him up as well.








4N said:


> What does her E do?
> 
> And is Diana's ult the move that brings you into her while slowing you?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 24, 2013)

> Not gonna be playing conventional supports though. Gonna be a support that carries.



Support carries games. I don't know what you mean by conventional supports.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Support carries games. I don't know what you mean by conventional supports.



Janna, nami, thresh. Champs thay are clearly meant for the support role. Thats what I mean by conventional. Stop trying to be technical with me terry.


----------



## Gogeta (May 24, 2013)

4N said:


> CSing I can improve on my own.
> 
> Its being able to trade, harass and zoning I have trouble with.
> 
> halp plz.



NP Bronze 1 by end of summer


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

4N said:


> Janna, nami, thresh. Champs thay are clearly meant for the support role. Thats what I mean by conventional. Stop trying to be technical with me terry.



All three of those can hard carry though.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

Gold 1 by end of summer.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> NP Bronze 1 by end of summer



more like silver before July. I think he can do it.


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

Diana top and ADC Jayce is crazy shit?

Nope.


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

By the way, you intend to learn orb walking just if you get forced in to ADC?

Bitch I can't even orb walk.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

Regardless tho,  im gonna be playing champs I wanna play whereever I like when I can

I need to learn to have fun with the game before anyrhing else. It wasamazomg how stressed out by the game I was before I left.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> By the way, you intend to learn orb walking just if you get forced in to ADC?
> 
> Bitch I can't even orb walk.



I intend to learn how to play all the roles to a respectable level. If you can't orb walk then only you are to blame. Darth already taught how to orb walk but never practiced it.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

4N said:


> I intend to learn how to play all the roles to a respectable level. If you can't orb walk then only you are to blame. Darth already *tried to teach me how to orb walk but I ragequit halfway through and never learned it.*



FTFY


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

Lol, you're confusing kiting with orb walking.

Darth can't orb walk in this ping either, look up the term orb walking.


----------



## Gogeta (May 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> By the way, you intend to learn orb walking just if you get forced in to ADC?
> 
> Bitch I can't even orb walk.



AND THATS WHY YOU ARE SILVER


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

You can't orb walk either Gogeta, don't even try to pretend like you can.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> FTFY


Didn't ragequit. I just don't like adc generally so I didnt care to learn it. 


Vae said:


> Lol, you're confusing kiting with orb walking.
> 
> Darth can't orb walk in this ping either, look up the term orb walking.



Nah it was orb walking.


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

Okay, Foreign.

Describe to me what exactly orb walking is, then?

Because I told Hady to describe it to me since he tried to teach you, but he won't tell me so obviously he doesn't know what the fuck orb walking even means.


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

Besides, orb walking is self taught, it's not something someone can teach you.

How is Hady gonna teach you to get used to the AA animation well enough to know exactly when you can cancel it each step?


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

I know what it is vae. Holy crap. Do u think that darth who has played the game since forever would not know what orb walking is?


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

Actually, yes I would, considering he pretty much refused to explain it tells me that he doesn't understand the concept of orb walking.

So I repeat, define what orb walking is because you avoid the question just like Hady did.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Besides, orb walking is self taught, it's not something someone can teach you.
> 
> How is Hady gonna teach you to get used to the AA animation well enough to know exactly when you can cancel it each step?



[YOUTUBE]QpvMc3EZ2xk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

So instead of actually telling me what it is yourself, you find a video to do it for you because, you did in fact, not know what it is?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 24, 2013)

4N said:


> Janna, nami, thresh. Champs thay are clearly meant for the support role. Thats what I mean by conventional. Stop trying to be technical with me terry.



They can carry. Don't try to play like Xin Zhao support because they're not meant for support role for a reason. Clearly, like you said, those are meant for support roles and they do carry. 

What else do you mean by supports that can carry or conventional supports.

Also Orb Walking, fuck that. I don't even do that. Even when I play ADC I don't orb walk, I just learn not to die.


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

Also, that video explaining orb walking was really poorly made.

''I just auto attack him and stay on him'' Yeah, no, that's not the definition of orb walking.

Orb walking is making use of the Auto attack cancelling at the right moment to get the shot off with the least amount of time wasted, making you kite or chase better than if you got the entire AA animation off.

Fuck man, Cop can't even explain orb walking well.


----------



## Gogeta (May 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> You can't orb walk either Gogeta, don't even try to pretend like you can.



I can't, never said i could

But it's not even necessary for top laners


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

"says his adc is plat level"

"admits to not knowing how to orbwalk"

gfg.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 24, 2013)

Darth, .... 

Vae does have a point. You didn't explain what Orb Walking is. Orb walking is fucking hard, I've watched my friend practice over and over in customs and trying to improve his stutter stepping.

It takes so long to get used to and if you fuck it up you die in a teamfight.


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

Exactly, you try to make a funny statement to hide up the fact that your shitty ass doesn't understand orb walking.

And Gogeta, just because ranged people use orb walking the most effectively doesn't mean top laners don't need to know it at a higher level, you high?


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Darth, ....
> 
> Vae does have a point. You didn't explain what Orb Walking is. Orb walking is fucking hard, I've watched my friend practice over and over in customs and trying to improve his stutter stepping.
> 
> It takes so long to get used to and if you fuck it up you die in a teamfight.





Vae said:


> Exactly, you try to make a funny statement to hide up the fact that your shitty ass doesn't understand orb walking.
> 
> And Gogeta, just because ranged people use orb walking the most effectively doesn't mean top laners don't need to know it at a higher level, you high?





I've known the principle behind orbwalking since 2006 when I played DotA. Just because I decided not to cater to your bait doesn't imply that i don't understand the concept. 

"lol Darth didn't answer me when I asked him why it's warmer when the sun is out. Guess he doesn't know lolololol /retard"


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

You claim to know how to orb walk, if you know how to orb walk and what it is, then you know trying to teach it to someone is bad.

You can help them by being the person chasing and giving them practice, but you can't teach them because it relies on them knowing the AA animation on the champ perfectly, among other things.


----------



## Gogeta (May 24, 2013)

You know how every auto attack has an animation? 

For example, when ADC's auto attack, there is a "missile" or "projectile" coming out to reach the enemy, well, if you just click the enemy, the whole animation will go off, but you will be standing in place, immovable. What orb walking is basically, if you chase an opponent down, instead of waiting for your auto attack animation to finish, you cancel it AS SOON AS the "projectile" or "missile" fires, and you cancel it by moving towards the enemy.

So basically how is this useful?

When you auto attack an enemy which is in your range, you will stand in place UNTIL he gets out of range, and only then will your champion start to follow, but he may not have the movement speed to do a lot of if any auto attacks thereafter

If you cancel the animation (and cancel it BY MOVING TOWARDS THE ENEMY) you can follow him and do more auto attacks


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> You claim to know how to orb walk, if you know how to orb walk and what it is, then you know trying to teach it to someone is bad.
> 
> You can help them by being the person chasing and giving them practice, but you can't teach them because it relies on them knowing the AA animation on the champ perfectly, among other things.



How about you ask kyle exactly what I tried to show him when I attempted to introduce him to the concept of orbwalking and how what I showed him differed from the video I just linked. 

Your opinion on the video notwithstanding, I believe you would benefit more from listening to people before jumping to baseless conclusions and making yourself look less intelligent than the average Bronze V. ck


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> I've known the principle behind orbwalking since 2006 when I played DotA. Just because I decided not to cater to your bait doesn't imply that i don't understand the concept.
> 
> "lol Darth didn't answer me when I asked him why it's warmer when the sun is out. Guess he doesn't know lolololol /retard"



I don't know a single thing about orb walking nor can I do it. I know that my friend who mains ADC and has practiced so much on it say it's not easy. 

I'm just saying even if you didn't describe what orb walking is, why would you consider it easy to do then.


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

Because even melee champs do the damage before the actual animation finishes, that's why you can CS without the animation being finished on lets say, Darius.

It can help you out in multiple situations if you can do it even as melee.


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

Hady, you're so full of shit, you know that? You have yet to say a single thing about how orb walking works, you keep sprouting shit out off your ass and trying to bullshit your way out of this.

Even the video you linked was bad.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I don't know a single thing about orb walking nor can I do it. I know that my friend who mains ADC and has practiced so much on it say it's not easy.
> 
> I'm just saying even if you didn't describe what orb walking is, why would you consider it easy to do then.



If you know nothing about orbwalking then how can you assume it's difficult without knowing anything about it?

Go try and learn how to do it. After you've created a substantial basis for your claim, feel free to question mine. 

I don't main ADC and it's probably my worst role, however FROM A PERSONAL STANDPOINT, Orbwalking is pretty damn simple and not at all difficult for me to learn and apply in game. 

Perhaps that's my personal experience from thousands of games played in DotA, HoN, and LoL, but from what I know, it's not that difficult.


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

Alright then, let me see you do it with your ping, perfectly interrupt your AA animations while kiting every time and don't miss any shots.

Let me see you orb walk since it's so easy.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Hady, you're so full of shit, you know that? You have yet to say a single thing about how orb walking works, you keep sprouting shit out off your ass and trying to bullshit your way out of this.
> 
> Even the video you linked was bad.



Sigh...

And this is why your friends kick you off of their teamspeak servers.


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

Except they don't kick me off, it was one person who did it, and he's the only one who has ever done it.

And it's because he whines about everything and I'm the only one who tells him to stop fucking bitching.

Talking out of your ass again?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> If you know nothing about orbwalking then how can you assume it's difficult without knowing anything about it?
> 
> Go try and learn how to do it. After you've created a substantial basis for your claim, feel free to question mine.
> 
> ...



I'm basing it off of my friend who mains ADC and considers it difficult. Even when he explained to me on what to do, I still have no idea.

Like I said, he's practiced on trying to do it with different champions and it takes him a long time to do so. Perhaps I just don't see why it's easy as you do. How is ADC your worst role when you claim Orb Walking is easy though.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I'm basing it off of my friend who mains ADC and considers it difficult. Even when he explained to me on what to do, I still have no idea.



Yes which is why I suggested that you try and learn it for yourself. 



Demonic Shaman said:


> Like I said, he's practiced on trying to do it with different champions and it takes him a long time to do so. Perhaps I just don't see why it's easy as you do. How is ADC your worst role when you claim Orb Walking is easy though.



I'm not saying I'm a bad adc. I'm actually probably a better adc than I am a support. And possibly just as good as my Jungle which is the role I play for my ranked team. However I just personally do not PREFER playing ADC. So in the end you most likely play worst at the role you do not like playing.. 

Perhaps it's not as easy for some people to learn how to attack move/animation cancel/orbwalk then it is for others. It wasn't at all difficult for me to grasp and I started applying it back in Season 1 when I first started playing League. As I said earlier, it's a mechanic I was introduced to before I even started playing League back when I played DotA and later, HoN. So I was already well familiar with it. 

And no it's not impossible or impractical to do at high ping. And it's pretty damn easy with long range adc's like Cait, Kog, and Trist. 

It's not that difficult for me but if someone who mains adc finds it difficult than that sucks for them. Must not click with them as clearly or something.


----------



## Vaeny (May 24, 2013)

Considering you have to be clicking and having the animation cancel instantly and keep walking, how do you do that properly with an 0.2-3 second delay that you have?

You probably think you're orb walking but you're not.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 24, 2013)

Who's a good jungler that synergies well with Blue Ezreal?


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Who's a good jungler that synergies well with Blue Ezreal?



Mundo? For the poke.

Maybe Vi. For the lockdown. 

I'd imagine J4 synergizes pretty well too. Cataclysm for the Ez ult and good poke/chase.


----------



## Sansa (May 24, 2013)

I have to give respect to xpecial for his Janna play.

He was solid.


----------



## Gogeta (May 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Exactly, you try to make a funny statement to hide up the fact that your shitty ass doesn't understand orb walking.
> 
> And Gogeta, just because ranged people use orb walking the most effectively doesn't mean top laners don't need to know it at a higher level, you high?



And bunch of pro top laners don't do that, including Dyrus


----------



## Chausie (May 24, 2013)

think i lost my green ribbon

ended a game, got 2 teamwork, next game and my rubbon is gone

why 

now i dont feel special anymore

they took my ribbon away

my whole life is ruined


----------



## Sansa (May 24, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I don't know a single thing about orb walking nor can I do it. I know that my friend who mains ADC and has practiced so much on it say it's not easy.
> 
> I'm just saying even if you didn't describe what orb walking is, why would you consider it easy to do then.



Orb walking is hard as shit.

Especially when you're getting chased by a pack of goons in a team fight and you have to kite your way back to safety or if you're chasing down a fleeing opponent and you mess up your stutter step, they're gone.


----------



## Gogeta (May 24, 2013)

Okay you know how all of us trash talked each other about how easy or how hard Orbwalking is?

Well focus on Jiyeon's wise words now



Chausie said:


> think i lost my green ribbon
> 
> ended a game, got 2 teamwork, next game and my rubbon is gone
> 
> ...



Yes. yes.

Die pls.


----------



## Sansa (May 24, 2013)

> Blingage joined the room.
> Jistawr joined the room.
> Fuafi De Leo joined the room.
> Kielbasmorderca joined the room.
> ...


And he picked teemo and took smite.

It's the people like this sack of shit...


----------



## Chausie (May 24, 2013)

i just may, gogeta

i dont think i can carry on like this


----------



## Gogeta (May 24, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i just may, gogeta
> 
> i dont think i can carry on like this



livestream that


----------



## Chausie (May 24, 2013)

just for you gogeta, i shall


----------



## Sansa (May 24, 2013)

I'm not even saying that draven lost us the game, but look at his fucking build.
40 fucking minutes in and the only damage he has is a fucking vamp sceptre.
Are you fucking serious right now?


----------



## Lord Genome (May 24, 2013)

lol that garen

who needs mr


----------



## Sansa (May 24, 2013)

Eh, the only AP they had was Fizz I think.

But then again, Nasus' ult does do magic damage...


----------



## Violent by Design (May 24, 2013)

AS with no damage, cool.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

Its apit of horror in bronze 5.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 24, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I'm not even saying that draven lost us the game, but look at his fucking build.
> 40 fucking minutes in and the only damage he has is a fucking vamp sceptre.
> Are you fucking serious right now?



Ummmmmm yeah. Idk. You should tell people what to build. Or something. Though politely and not rage at their build. 

I had this annoying champ select, pretty much went at war on my ADC because last game he fed a *support* Twitch and blamed it on me. (I'm top lane). Yes. I'm sorry you got shat on bot lane because I'm all the way at top. So I end up queing again and I got the same fucking guy. (Promo, can't dodge)

So I told everyone in champion select, this guy likes to blame people and won't admit any fault. And then he's like "Lol, you're just going to feed" and I was saying "Blame people more". We were pretty much fighting back and forth in champion select.

Once we got in game, we shut up and he was actually being nice, I got fed, he got fed, and then ended it with a win. Moral of the story? I don't even know.


----------



## OS (May 24, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I'm not even saying that draven lost us the game, but look at his fucking build.
> 40 fucking minutes in and the only damage he has is a fucking vamp sceptre.
> Are you fucking serious right now?



>Bronze 5
>mfw i was placed in Bronze 3

feels good

also, why do people not like karma? She does good damage and she brings a lot to teamfights.


----------



## Infamy (May 24, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Darth, ....
> 
> Vae does have a point. You didn't explain what Orb Walking is. Orb walking is fucking hard, I've watched my friend practice over and over in customs and trying to improve his stutter stepping.
> 
> It takes so long to get used to and if you fuck it up you die in a teamfight.



Orb walking really isn't that hard, like 10 games or so with a champion and you should be able to cancel there autos pretty easily.

also you do need to be able to orb walk as a top laner o.0 or else you're gonna suck at sticking to people


----------



## Sansa (May 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> >Bronze 5
> >mfw i was placed in Bronze 3
> 
> feels good
> ...



I was placed Bronze IV. 

I could probably get out through jungle Eve though.

No one knows how to deal with her at this level.


----------



## Infamy (May 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kopz8lkCzh0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (May 24, 2013)

I think I'm going to main jungle.

Who are some junglers that I should pick up?

I'm thinking of getting J4 and learning him.


----------



## OS (May 24, 2013)

Hellarims and Zac. Aatrox looks like a potentially good jungler too.


----------



## Infamy (May 24, 2013)

Zac Voli Nautilus. Hec is usually banned + getting the nerf bat next patch anyways.
o rammus as well he's sleeper freelo


----------



## Chausie (May 24, 2013)

guys, you wouldn't believe it, but EUW is having issues again!


----------



## Sansa (May 24, 2013)

Did J4 get nerfed in the jungle?

And I don't know about Hecarim, with the way he is, Riot will probably run him into the ground next patch.


----------



## OS (May 24, 2013)

Get trundle and sej too.


----------



## Sansa (May 24, 2013)

Don't like trundle.
Nor Sej.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 24, 2013)

Stick with Eve, she's good in the jungle people usually pick up green wards instead of pink and even if they do pink, she can just lane gank and she can still carry games cause she'll just take down the adc or at least zone him out.

Another good jungler is Amumu I guess if he's not banned much.


----------



## Guiness (May 24, 2013)

J4, Nid, Lisanndra and Diana are new champs I'm picking up.

Still gonna stick with my Jayce as well.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2013)

I agree with that Vae quote. Bronze is easy carry out of, gold at least people know and want to win. Silver is like fucked


----------



## Infamy (May 24, 2013)

silver and bronze are the same thing and are both super easy to carry out of


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2013)

Infamy said:


> silver and bronze are the same thing and are both super easy to carry out of



Individually I stomp


----------



## OS (May 24, 2013)

I hate ranked. You go into promotion series and your teams suck.

1st game- Troll draven, literally
2nd game- bot fed and apparently it's because that's what happens when you have karma mid(me). Even though I was beating zed's shit.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 25, 2013)

I fucking hate Nunu 1 v 1.


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

Based Soaz. Someone has to draw a cool fanart of him and nunu.


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Based SoaZ, god of EU Top Lane.

Just carried my friend as Vayne in ranked.

I don't want to brag but, it was almost too easy for me to solo their team.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 25, 2013)

Oh god Nunu vs Nunu would be so boring to watch.

I have 30K IP. I don't know what to get anymore.


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

Why does no one pick lux? or malz?



> Oh god Nunu vs Nunu would be so boring to watch.
> 
> I have 30K IP. I don't know what to get anymore.



Thank god for the 100cs in that case.

Give the IP to me

I need some runes, pages, and leona.


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Buy all the runes.


----------



## Infamy (May 25, 2013)

So many Vayne players now because of Doublelift and WeiXiao


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

Jesus, it's like Alex didn't even care.


----------



## Magic (May 25, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I hate ranked. You go into promotion series and your teams suck.
> 
> 1st game- Troll draven, literally
> *2nd game- bot fed and apparently it's because that's what happens when you have karma mid(me). Even though I was beating zed's shit*.



Very immature and makes zero sense. =[ 
I feel your pain.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 25, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Why does no one pick lux? or malz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I once tried asking Riot support for that. They said they don't do IP transfers.

I don't want to buy every runes because when I do my runes setup, I would have to scroll looking for them and it gets annoying.


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

Should I just watch this later? Doesn't seem like much today really. And oh shit, a new cinematic after the final game.


----------



## MrChubz (May 25, 2013)

Graves    ?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 25, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Graves    ?



What's wrong with Graves?


----------



## MrChubz (May 25, 2013)

I can't remember the last time I've seen him in an NA pro game.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 25, 2013)

OMG MY HEART WAS FUCKING BEATING SO FAST WITH THAT BACKDOOR


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 25, 2013)

THIS MATCH HOLY SHITTTTTEWLKRJOWERFWFJWA:FOWA JFO:rge te
 g


----------



## MrChubz (May 25, 2013)

What a game.


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

You don't fucking know how high my heart rate was watching that shit.

I got the shakes and everything.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 25, 2013)

Alex shit the bed


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 25, 2013)

I swear my heart could not take it when I saw that backdoor and then afterwards Soaz going towards to it. 

AND THIS IS ONLY GAME 1.


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

I was like:

"NO NA DON'T GET XPEKED PLEASE!"

Then I see doublegod hacking away at their base and I'm please DoubleGod, carry this game out so I don't die of a heart attack.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 25, 2013)




----------



## MrChubz (May 25, 2013)

Xpecial mvp.


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

The decision to continue baron with 2 at your inhib turret was balllsy.

Saint Vicious has some big cojones to say keep going with an mf and a tf pushing down their base.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> The decision to continue baron with 2 at your inhib turret was balllsy.
> 
> Saint Vicious has some big cojones to say keep going with an mf and a tf pushing down their base.



Saint knew they can take it down quick with Karthus. But yeah that was a BIG gamble. I don't know if he thought "It's either a baron or an inhibitor" (Zac/Elise/Jayce can easily take it if everyone decides to back) and inhibitors don't give gold while Baron gives buff + 300 global gold. And maybe he didn't expect them to go all the way to Nexus or that he thought they can get back in time. 

But phew. Alright, I'm done. I calm down now.

Edit: Everyone played amazingly. And yes Xpecial did great Lulu ults / Dyrus' Equalizer amazing / Doublelift being a beast / Saint controlling the situation / Scarra... Press R (shifty eyes). That's all I can remember from Scarra that game.


----------



## MrChubz (May 25, 2013)

They gave Scarra the easiest champion to do something with just so he would have some impact on the game.

I can't believe a pro would ever face check anything with Karthus.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 25, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> They gave Scarra the easiest champion to do something with just so he would have some impact on the game.
> 
> I can't believe a pro would ever face check anything with Karthus.



I don't know why he just didn't Q into the bush like he did with the first game lol.


----------



## Magic (May 25, 2013)

This NA vs EU match is insane


----------



## Fiona (May 25, 2013)

Ok im trying really hard to get into LoL but im conflicted between whats the first champ i should buy  

Im really good with Varus but i really want Orianna...


What should i do?


----------



## Magic (May 25, 2013)

Doublelift is sugoi


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 25, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Ok im trying really hard to get into LoL but im conflicted between whats the first champ i should buy
> 
> Im really good with Varus but i really want Orianna...
> 
> ...



It's best to try out a champion first before buying them. I cannot express how many times I've bought a champion on release and regretted because I never tried them first (Release Skarner / Yorick). 

So if you really want Orianna.. just try her out first and if you really like her then yeah you should buy her.


----------



## Magic (May 25, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Ok im trying really hard to get into LoL but im conflicted between whats the first champ i should buy
> 
> Im really good with Varus but i really want Orianna...
> 
> ...


Get Varus 1st, being the carry feels good.


----------



## Magic (May 25, 2013)

PENTAKILL DOUBLELIFT!!!!


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

DOUBLEGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 25, 2013)

PENTA KILL 

DOUBLELIFT DOUBLELIFT DOUBLELIFT


----------



## MrChubz (May 25, 2013)

Yeah Doublelift, TSM!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 25, 2013)

And then everything dies down and the whole thing gets restarted. lol. GOD this game is so long.


----------



## Magic (May 25, 2013)

Hehehehe glad i tuned in


----------



## Fiona (May 25, 2013)

Um  

Wish i was in on the joke lol 


But i have been doing great with varus and everything, my last match i was 12/3/8 and my last 4 before that were similar even though i just started with him, is that just sheer dumb luck or is he that good? 

I like orianna because she is a great support. i like being the support, but ironically i do better as the carry. 

I Cant decide what to do


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

NA actually looked good this weekend.

Doublelift and Xpecial have been spectacular.


----------



## Magic (May 25, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Um
> 
> Wish i was in on the joke lol




we are watching that ^


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

How do you think NA is going to fair against Korea?


----------



## MrChubz (May 25, 2013)

If they get a kill I'd consider it a win for NA.


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

NA was doing well against China, but couldn't close the game out.

Liftlift will carry hard.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How do you think NA is going to fair against Korea?



NA was pretty shaky against EU. It wasn't a solid victory on either two games, so against Korea it'll be sooooo much harder. They need to get take objectives with their advantage and they cannot dance around Baron like they've been doing the past few games. If they get their priorities straight and play solid as they're doing now, they have a chance but it'll be so much harder.

EU second game was pretty much "Who can carry harder? Doublelift or Alex Ich" Those two were the powerhouse of the team and in the end, no one can touch Doublelift. 

PENTAKEEL


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

"Yeah camera man, yeah!" -Dyrus 2013


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

NA almost threw against EU and EU had questionable plays throughout. Doublelift is just a god and Soaz has been inconsistent lately. Insec is going to shit all over Stvicious.

Korea 2-0's NA.



Although I'm _really damn_ glad they beat EU.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 25, 2013)

"Xpecial carried me in lane" - Doublelift.

YAY SUPPORTS


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

Let's see what yung Toyz can do against China though.


----------



## Infamy (May 25, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Ok im trying really hard to get into LoL but im conflicted between whats the first champ i should buy
> 
> Im really good with Varus but i really want Orianna...
> 
> ...



Just buy what champion you like aesthetically and get good with them.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 25, 2013)

Well I'm going to watch the vods for South East Asia vs China tomorrow because I'm so tired now. 

And the NA vs EU games drained me out. I do hope SEA wins tbh, 

AND HOLY SHIT STICK 3 YEAH TONIGHTS BEEN AWESOME

EDIT: ROFL.


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Lol, shen and zed getting hyphy on each other.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 25, 2013)




----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

prediction: 2-0 China.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 25, 2013)

Their penta hype is always amazing haha.. "He can do it! He can do it! PEEEEENTAAAKIIILLLLL!" rofl

Also, WP NA, as the team put it, "We're not in last place!"


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

Just following the current 2-0 streak from every series. Although I'm not sure how aggressive SEA is and their coordination. If China plays their roam/blow every ulti on whoever you find and the farm game it's over.


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

welp nevermind
gpl is impressive...


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

lol
wx op
pdd op


----------



## Vaeny (May 25, 2013)

''One tweak could probably make the team better but I won't say it''

Saintvicious obviously refering to Regi over Scarra


----------



## Vaeny (May 25, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Um
> 
> Wish i was in on the joke lol
> 
> ...



Just saw this post, buy Varus, Orianna isn't really a support champ, she's an AP Mid.

If you play her support in higher levels all you'll get is people flaming you and it's really not a good pick.


----------



## Darth (May 25, 2013)

Ori support is legit dont hate.


----------



## Magic (May 25, 2013)

so yummy


----------



## Vaeny (May 25, 2013)

Entry 105 in my blog.



Losing hard early game, I'm the only one warding all game, beat them at ward game.

Make a comeback with me and Fiddle carrying.

You know the game has had too much action for too long when Taric is full build.

Also, I had 3k more healing done than Fiddlesticks.

Philo stone gave me 1.4k cause I had it for like 50 min.


----------



## Darth (May 25, 2013)

omg nobody cares


----------



## Vaeny (May 25, 2013)

You realize I'm only doing this to spite you at this point?

Since you always complain about it


----------



## Darth (May 25, 2013)

omg nobody cares


----------



## Vaeny (May 25, 2013)

If you didn't care you wouldn't be responding


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

having an avi of Emma Watson shows excellent taste, Vae.

And WTF I though EU would win and that' why I went to bed


----------



## Darth (May 25, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> having an avi of Emma Watson shows excellent taste, Vae.
> 
> And WTF I though EU would win and that' why I went to bed



        .


----------



## Darth (May 25, 2013)

When you win with a TPA skin it shows the five man splash on the victory screen!

That's so cool. Blue Ezreal op as fuck.


----------



## Guiness (May 25, 2013)

SO I'm watching the 1st game right now of NA vs EU.

Doublelift is a god. That play he did when he was diving Diamond under the turret than Alex came with his TF gold card stun... holy shi- that cleanse was beast and the Scarra press R LOL


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

actually, they said he pressed cleanse too early.

I'd give the first game to DL, and Saint, xpecial too but Saint was doing good initiations and cc even though they had that one slip up team fight.


----------



## Guiness (May 25, 2013)

Nah. That timing was perfect. I only saw it once but there was no downtime from when he cleansed the stun.


----------



## Guiness (May 25, 2013)

K. Finished watching the game.

That Baron that NA did while EU pushed at their Nexus, smh lmao.

And then teamfight mid lane while Doublelift split push bot....

They played well but I can't help but feel they got a bit lucky that game. Will watch the 2nd game later.


----------



## Darth (May 25, 2013)

4N master analyst apparently


----------



## Gogeta (May 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Just saw this post, buy Varus, Orianna isn't really a support champ, she's an AP Mid.
> 
> If you play her support in higher levels all you'll get is people flaming you and it's really not a good pick.



Uhhh no

In higher pick people don't care about what you get

It's in the very lower levels that they do (Bronze/Silver and sometimes Gold)

I've seen bunch of shit pro players stream and non-pro players as well in diamond/challenger, they really don't care.


Ori support is fine, although not the best


----------



## Chausie (May 25, 2013)

orianna support is a lot of fun, just mana gets very annoying to manage. i found, anyway


----------



## Guiness (May 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> 4N master analyst apparently



Well I omly watched it once.

And had he cleansed it too early then the stun should have gone for the full duration. I'll watch it over to be sure.


----------



## Darth (May 25, 2013)

I wouldn't know foreign, I haven't seen the VOD's yet. 

Just messing wit u bra


----------



## Guiness (May 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> I wouldn't know foreign, I haven't seen the VOD's yet.
> 
> Just messing wit u bra



Shoulda known, shoulda known.


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

Watched the stick figure spotlight and the part where Zed laughs kills me.


----------



## Vaeny (May 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Uhhh no
> 
> In higher pick people don't care about what you get
> 
> ...



From the way it was written he's obviously low LEVEL, I was talking level wise.


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

Also, 4N, they just reviewed the clip. Doublelift was saved by smokescreen.


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Ya, Dlift dropped smokescreen and Alex Ich couldn't see him to get the stun off.


----------



## Guiness (May 25, 2013)

Ah ok. So basically he cleans3d foe nothing? Still those were some fast reactions.


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

can people stop blogging
like really


also predictions for tonight

Korea 2-0 NA
Korea 2-1 China


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

i'd like to think that korea won't drop a single game but that pdd guy


----------



## Vaeny (May 25, 2013)

y u hate my blogging, Ace?


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

actually fuck it Korea goes 4-0 tonight
gonna have faith


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

PDD is trash.

Best Riven NA is better


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

if i was vae i would have fell for that bait


----------



## Darth (May 25, 2013)

someone give me a countdown until the next all stars match starts.


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

all atar match starts 3 hours earlier today

10:00 p.m. EST if that helps
Korea vs NA is 11:30 EST
Finals is 3 A.M. EST


----------



## Darth (May 25, 2013)

so in 8 hours. 

lol laaaaaame.


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

Damn, that PDD kha zix.


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

"khazix is a fair and balanced champion" - said no one, ever


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

He kind of is though considering he has to snowball or lose. He also get's beat by a full build rengar.


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 25, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Damn, that PDD kha zix.



that rumble play of his near baron was pretty amazing 2


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

> He kind of is though considering he has to snowball or lose. He also get's beat by a full build rengar.



he doesn't need to snowball
you know how many times i've seen ambition play khazix, fall behind (like blaze usually does), farm and then just end up getting quadras?

the amount of times that has happened...
too much

if he happens to snowball its gg even faster than it should be
also pdd didn't snowball that game either. he farmed, picked up kills randomly later on and then became op


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

Well of course if you let them farm it's different. 


Also, XiaoXiao's Thresh hooks


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> He kind of is though considering he has to snowball or lose. *He also get's beat by a full build rengar.*



This is subjective.

The Kha'Zix could have a higher skill level than the Rengar and have more damage than him.


----------



## Gogeta (May 25, 2013)

Jiyeon, 1v1 is not about THE KITES THE JUKES THE PLAYS

Simple 1v1, no running away, none of that. He was talking about Fullbuild Melee Range


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Jiyeon, 1v1 is not about THE KITES THE JUKES THE PLAYS
> 
> Simple 1v1, no running away, none of that. He was talking about Fullbuild Melee Range



Yup, even so. "I see you, foul best!"


----------



## Wesley (May 25, 2013)

I'm Gold I now.


----------



## Gogeta (May 25, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Yup, even so. "I see you, foul best!"



Rengar has one of the most epic if not THE most epic animations, quotes and lines

Obviously they had to nerf his power to compensate

GRUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHH LISTEN......

Awesome


Also, Vi is fucking strong as fuck what the shit
I played her against a Kha top and after a kill on him at lvl 6/7 i was easily bursting him down afterwards
Still have no idea how to build her though, but i went BotRK > Omen > GA > LW


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

I usually get triforce on her. If you get triforce it takes 2 seconds after ulting the adc to kill him. Or 1. I miss her and idk why they dont use her in the tourneys anymore.


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Rengar has one of the most epic if not THE most epic animations, quotes and lines
> 
> Obviously they had to nerf his power to compensate
> 
> ...


Vi was always strong.
You late.

Vi doesn't really need damage items to do a shit ton of damage in my experiences.

I usually build Mallet, Tabi or Treads (depending on their team comp), Sunfire, Ruined King, Warmogs, and like Either another Damage item or if my team has enough damage by itself I build like an Omen or Bulwark (which people in bronze seem to not like) or Banshee.


----------



## Gogeta (May 25, 2013)

TBH i was against a late game Trist and she shred me so fucking hard despite my Omen, GA and Tabi (which gave me 240 armor~)

I'll try out Triforce if i am bothered to play her again



Jiyeon said:


> Vi was always strong.
> You late.
> 
> Vi doesn't really need damage items to do a shit ton of damage in my experiences.
> ...



I knew she was disruptory but not have damage of his LVL

I don't know what world you live in, but getting Sunfire AND Warmogs give you 0 armor, and you are a free HP leech for the enemy. Pure HP is stupid as fuck, and 45 armor won't change that.


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

Triforce or Frozen gauntlet. I see people use gauntlet but I always win with a triforce


----------



## Gogeta (May 25, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Triforce or Frozen gauntlet. I see people use gauntlet but I always win with a triforce



You must be a role model for Vi players everywhere


----------



## Vaeny (May 25, 2013)

Vi ain't even that good


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> TBH i was against a late game Trist and she shred me so fucking hard despite my Omen, GA and Tabi (which gave me 240 armor~)
> 
> I'll try out Triforce if i am bothered to play her again
> 
> ...


I use a mix of these two guides:



But the only thing that's core on my Vi are sunfire, mallet, and either Tabi or Treads.

The other items are either situational (like the banshees) or Aura items that the support refuses to pick up like Bulwark.


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Question on J4, how exactly do you build him?

Full Tank?

Tanky dps?


----------



## Gogeta (May 25, 2013)

Depends on whether or not he is jungling


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Jungle J4 I mean.

Top lane too, if I don't get to jungle.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 25, 2013)

αce said:


> "khazix is a fair and balanced champion" - said no one, ever



He
is
Balanced
Khazix
Only
provides
Damage
and
a
slow
for
his
team.


----------



## Infamy (May 25, 2013)

solo q so fun


----------



## Maerala (May 25, 2013)

Eve's Hate Spike applies Spellblade from Iceborn Gauntlet, doesn't it?


----------



## Gogeta (May 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Jungle J4 I mean.
> 
> Top lane too, if I don't get to jungle.



Jungle J4 tank

Top lane J4 Dorans>Brutalizer>Sunfire>Omen>LW>Whatevs

You can even go Bruta>BT>LW>GA if you are stomping, which is pretty fucking easy as J4, but you'll need a tanky frontline


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Eve's Hate Spike applies Spellblade from Iceborn Gauntlet, doesn't it?



I'm not sure, I know it applies Rylai's slow.

Following the same principle it would only make sense if it did.


----------



## Darth (May 25, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Orb walking really isn't that hard, like 10 games or so with a champion and you should be able to cancel there autos pretty easily.
> 
> also you do need to be able to orb walk as a top laner o.0 or else you're gonna suck at sticking to people



Agreed.



Godaime Hokage said:


> Eve's Hate Spike applies Spellblade from Iceborn Gauntlet, doesn't it?



It applies neither lol. Both of those are on hit effects and Hate Spike does not apply onhit, nor does it count as an auto attack.


----------



## Vaeny (May 25, 2013)

That's why it's so sexy on Ezreal, because his Q applies on hit.

Quite overpowered on him, though.


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Xin Zhao or J4?

I can buy Xin now and I can get J4 by tomorrow, who's the better choice?


----------



## Vaeny (May 25, 2013)

I still can't get over the fact that people are blaming Yellowpete for EU's loss in the LCS.

Like, people are still flaming him, sure he got caught a few times but so did his teammates as well.
I thought he did pretty well considering he was forced in to a play style really different for him, he's used to getting protection and no one in the EU team tried to protect him.
Even then, he had good positioning and did really good damage in team fights.'


ALL THIS HATE ON PETE WHEN HE'S NOT EVEN BAD, IT MAKES ME MAD.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 25, 2013)

Hey! Anyone here plays in Philippines Server?


----------



## Vaeny (May 25, 2013)

I don't think so, the majority plays on NA, while we have a few on EUW and one on EUNE.


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Fuck is wrong with Riot's servers. 

For the past week I've been getting ridiculous lag spikes up to like 1660 ping.


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Turtle couldn't do what Doublelift did yesterday.
He doesn't have mechanics that can touch DLift's.
Even Doublelift called him bad.

I'm not even bashing him, but having wildturtle instead of Doublelift for allstars would've been such a bad thing to happen.


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

Doublelift says everyone is bad except Weixiao


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Nah, doublelift said I'm good but I need to learn how to last hit 

But seriously though, Turtle doesn't have the tactical awareness and mechanical superiority over the competition that doublelift has.
There are things that only Dlift can do, like that play with the smokescreen vs tf.


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

Doublelift calling everyone bad is just him trolling. People should realize this by now. Yeah he only considered Weixiao to be better than him, but he never really thought other people were bad.

He's called Pray bad on interview, then went on to say he was good later on. He recently acknowledged in his latest interview that Wildturtle was good and had potential.


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

But yeah Turtle isn't as good as DL so fair enough.


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Who has seen WeiXiao's Ezreal video where he raped a Vayne 1v1 then killed poor little Lee Sin when he tried to clean up and sniped Ori mid at the same time?


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

Diamond and Insec Lee vs Lee. These two respect each other.

Also, I think the cinematic coming immediately after the final match is stupid. We want to celebrate.


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Dlift and Xpecial are going to win.


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

lol they lost. Xpecial f'd up.


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

jarvan with red pot is fucking op
godlife


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

> Who has seen WeiXiao's Ezreal video where he raped a Vayne 1v1 then  killed poor little Lee Sin when he tried to clean up and sniped Ori mid  at the same time?




haha yup
that was op


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

now we know who the superior lee sin is


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Diamond got bodied for choosing shield second.


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

I really don't think Diamond was trying. Or cared. You heard his rune page's name. "Troll". I think he knew he wouldn't be as good since it had been a while.

It wasn't really OP as much as it was xpecial making a mistake and going back in with no mana


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Ya, the way he looked during champion select and after he lost kinda said, Don't care bro.

But did you see his bans?

They spelled Lee.

It was singed all along.


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

lol
if he wasnt trying why did he look so surprised when he died
he was definitely trying. he was the one who offered the lee sin vs lee sin match up to insec in the first place. no point in throwing

oh well insecs lee clearly superior anyways


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Why would he be surprised 

He went back in with lower health and less ad than InSec, ofc he'd die.


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

Did he really propose it? He said he wasn't good since he stopped playing lee sin. I thought it was insec wanting to fight him since he found him his equal. Even though ironically he lost to saint.


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

who lost to saint?
also yes im pretty sure it was diamond who proposed it to insec


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

InSec beat Saint, but just barely.


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

During his interview, Insec revealed that he will be facing Diamondprox in the jungler final with Lee Sin mirror match. 



  Insec said, "After the match, Diamond approached me and asked if I  want to do Lee Sin vs Lee Sin in the jungle final, so I said yes. We  will both pick Lee Sin on the day of the final"


  Source:[1] 



























yeah why throw?
he got outplayed


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

> InSec beat Saint, but just barely.



true enough but when is insec ever going to play twitch or saint play donger


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

BASED DARIUS


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

αce said:


> who lost to saint?
> also yes im pretty sure it was diamond who proposed it to insec



I meant Diamond was outplayed by saint in the eu vs na game earlier.

Also, Soaz on Darius.


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

BASED SOAZ

THE FUCKING PLAYS

BASED FUCKING SOAZ


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

I was wondering why he never used the outer edge of the q


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

I'm on the case.


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

God damn that toyz.


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

I knew Toyz would win.

I just knew Toyz would outplay him in some way.


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

smite caitlin new meta


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Did I tell you about how I played with this lb who took my blue buff level 1, then after took my big wraith?

He didn't deserve the win.


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

did he carry?


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

No, me, draven, and shen carried.

Riot, Ranked 2v2s and 1v1s pls .


----------



## Guiness (May 25, 2013)

So besides Jayce, I'm going to add Nidalee and Diana to my list to pick up. Diana is actually fun to play with. I was surprised. D:


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

Gah, that french english!


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

> So besides Jayce, I'm going to add  Nidalee and Diana to my list to pick up. Diana is actually fun to play  with. I was surprised. D:



you need to learn when u can go in and cant
and those e's


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

Oh god this cosplay thing is so cheesy. And they don't even have god damn swain. Dat Kat doe. Also, Talon has the best costume.


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

LOL THIS COSPLAY IS OP


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

thank god these girls are hot tho


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

That NF and Nidalee


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

rofl is this a porn convention?


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Too scrawny to be Garen, J4, and Xin Zhao.

3/5.


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

i could understand soaz
but im canadian
so yah op


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Soaz was easy to understand.

I just realized, Saint doesn't play Lee Sin.


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

because saint can't play lee sin
ever since s3 if your lee sin isn't up to par mechanically it isn't as effective


lee sin s2 was op as fuck tho


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

Saint plays very aggressive tanks. As seen with Zac, Naut, Voli, and J4.


----------



## MrChubz (May 25, 2013)

Time for NA to prove America is best Korea. And by that I mean hope NA makes it to the 20 minute mark in one of their games.


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

They talking shit about Dlift.

Shots fired.

DLift talked more shit.

Shots fired back.


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

Seriously, I bet Double will cry when he sees Aphro is his support.

Also, shots fired from double lift


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

"im gonna face dyrus, and double his stats" - Shy, 2013
"In Korea, there are better players than doublelift" - Pray, 2013
"We can beat them easily" - Godlife, 2013


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

Doublelift ain't scared of shit.

I bet Double will convince Xpecial to join CLG.


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

I think he'd rather leave CLG.


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

this game is already over
ambition has khazix
and godlife has thresh

waht the fuck na?


----------



## MrChubz (May 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Doublelift ain't scared of shit.
> 
> I bet Double will convince Xpecial to join CLG.



Honestly Saint has wished he was TSM since Chicks Dig Elo and Doublelift probably does too now.


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

oh shit nevermind
no khazix
but really tho
that thresh


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

Let's be honest. I think banning Lee sin and TF is smart. Jayce may be a part of their strat.


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

Honestly, even if they lose I just want them to play great.


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

The teams look even on champion select.

Men, let's pray for Doublelift to carry us to the nexus.


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

dyrus diana
i will reserve my judgement


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

> Let's be honest. I think banning Lee sin and TF is smart. Jayce may be a part of their strat.



in the last half of OGN Jayce is like 100% pick in Korea. And shy is the original Jayce player along with Maknoon. Yeah, that ban was completely necessary.


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

Dyrus really needs a bigger champ pool. What happened to his Katarina?


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

and yeah u cant let have ambition have tf or insec lee
standard bans


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

doublelift down 20 cs
better give godlife thresh
na logic


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

This is over.

Gotta come back stronger in game 2.


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

"Thresh is such a balanced champ", said no one ever.

I seriously don't know how some people say that the Chinese can beat the Koreans. The difference is obvious.


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

I almost cried just now.

Just stop before Double's pride is hurt anymore.

Can you surrender in competitive play?


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

Surprisingly this was not saints fault.


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2013)

This is, abysmal.
Just surrender and preserve some of NA's pride.

Double is getting dumpstered, he's only worth 127 g.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 26, 2013)

Well, that was even more embarrassing than NA vs China's game 1 ><


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

Everyone on twitch chat going on about how NA players are so bad.
95% of them probably have less than 100 apm.


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

Thresh is like blitzcrank 2.0

But yeah, NA need to regroup and think of a new strat.

Get Dlift on Vayne or something safe like Varus or Cait.


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

> Everyone on twitch chat going on about how NA players are so bad.
> 95% of them probably have less than 100 apm.



apm's not _that_ important in league
but yeah twitch chat is bad
avoid it


> Tbf, you can't be a pro and suck as Thresh. Though Leona is a good  counter to him from what I hear. Never seen Xpecial use her though....or  anyone ;_;
> 
> Here's the plan, I won't watch the next game. I did it yesterday and apparently NA won somehow. For Murica'!



yes but this is madlife
madlife doesn't pick thresh
thresh picks madlife

did u see that blind hook over that wall?
fucking lol


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

Double probably didn't even know what was going on.

He was behind in farm and was like 0/5, must be new to him.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Tbf, you can't be a pro and suck as Thresh. Though Leona is a good counter to him from what I hear. Never seen Xpecial use her though....or anyone ;_;
> 
> Here's the plan, I won't watch the next game. I did it yesterday and apparently NA won somehow. For Murica'!



Leona is a dive in all in support. Once you go in, you can't back out. With that said, she's not that amazing as a peeler as the other supports since she's more for engaging rather than providing something for your adc (Shield/Health) and keeping people off of you. 

Madlife is just god at Thresh.


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

Dat Dadyrus racism


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

αce said:


> apm's not _that_ important in league
> but yeah twitch chat is bad
> avoid it
> 
> ...


NGL, I do those as thresh sometimes too. Just today I went ADC thresh. No escape


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

Just got fucked by thresh.

Better not ban him.


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

NA just lost this in champion select.

Might as well go learn Xin Zhao in normals.


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

lol
they gave shy ryze
lol
looooool

ill reserve my judgement to see what happens here


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

Surrender at 20.


----------



## MrChubz (May 26, 2013)

Wow. That play was like when I played Little League and we'd sneak the ball into a fielder's hand and trick the person on base into stepping off base.


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

Maybe NA can pull this game 2

Maybe


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

Saint baited Dlift.


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

Lolwtf? Dyrus on Kha and doing decent considering the situation?


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

"eu and na are on the level of china and korea" - said no one, ever


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

Dyrus threw on that engage.

The loss was inevitable, but that was a throw.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 26, 2013)

nah they were behind, had to make a play or they would have lost anyway

dyrus just couldnt kill cait


----------



## MrChubz (May 26, 2013)

It's not a throw if you're getting dumpster trucked on already.


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

that wasn't a throw
they were down 7 towers a baron and 14 k
they had no chance for it to be a throw


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

αce said:


> "eu and na are on the level of china and korea" - said no one, ever



True, but I think they learned that they need to spread their champ pool more and strategies which I hope they do. And maybe Quantic is the one to do that. I liked that Dyrus changed champs and Saint is pretty beast on Naut. Scarra needs works. Seriously, if the best mid of NA can only hold 2 champs in his pool then it's sad. Double and xpecial are good enough to rep NA.


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

its too bad mandatory cloud and link are better than scarra
and reginald huehue


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

αce said:


> its too bad mandatory cloud and link are better than scarra
> and reginald huehue



Link? Really? DL says he wants scarra in his dream NA Allstars team. Though the support must have definitely changed.


----------



## MrChubz (May 26, 2013)

It wasn't really the champ pool. It was NA 1) Getting outwarded by a lot and 2) NA had no focus on objectives. After the first tower and dragon, every time NA got kills they got no objectives off it (as a mater of fact, it was Korea who would end up getting objectives after NA made plays), and every time Korea got kills they made sure they were able to take objectives.


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> It wasn't really the champ pool. It was NA 1) Getting outwarded by a lot and 2) NA had no focus on objectives. After the first tower and dragon, every time NA got kills they got no objectives off it (as a mater of fact, it was Korea who would end up getting objectives after NA made plays), and every time Korea got kills they made sure they were able to take objectives.



While this is true, a bigger champ pool would help. If you are like scarra and only play Diana and Gragas people would know how to counter you in bans and in champs and make plays against you.

For example also, Xpeke is a great player and I find better than Alex Ich. He plays champs like TF, Kass, Ken, Kat, Nid, etc.


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 26, 2013)

When I saw that they're going to give Madlife Thresh again instead of picking it for Xpecial, I tuned off the game and decided to go ranked.

Our irelia went 0-10-1 in less than 20 minutes. We still won the game but I'm so fucking annoyed that I hook Ezreal everytime in lane the bastard won't die. My last hook won us the game too so I'm really happy about that. Their Ezreal was just terrible.


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

They gave Ambition TF. Oh my.

And Lee Sin for Insec and Shy on Jayce.

Jesus.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 26, 2013)

battle of the gods is about to commence


----------



## MrChubz (May 26, 2013)

China didn't really do much better then NA there.


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

Favourite thing for people in solo q to say?

"I'm high af bro"


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

shy got his favourite champion
insec got his favourite champion
madlife got his favourite champion
ambition got arguably his best champion
trist didn't get shut down too hard


yeah either korea is just unbannable or people are straight up retarded


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

> Link? Really? DL says he wants scarra in his dream NA Allstars team. Though the support must have definitely changed.



yes
link is the most consistent player in clg
even more than dl


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

Korea is unbannable.

You can target someone in banning and still not ban them out.


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

αce said:


> shy got his favourite champion
> insec got his favourite champion
> madlife got his favourite champion
> ambition got arguably his best champion
> ...



It's why I say to get a better champ pool. Even xpecial is saying it right now.


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

> Korea is unbannable.
> 
> You can target someone in banning and still not ban them out.



yeah but you're going to give tf to ambtion? _to fucking ambition?_
yeah china is straight up retarded. jayce and tf are always contested in na


you can get away with giving lee to insec 
you cant get away with giving thresh to madlife, jayce to shy and tf to ambition


lol 
korea is beyond op


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

ambition just got khazix
yeah this game is already over


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

αce said:


> yeah but you're going to give tf to ambtion? _to fucking ambition?_
> yeah china is straight up retarded. jayce and tf are always contested in na
> 
> 
> ...


You can't give insec lee sin!



αce said:


> ambition just got khazix
> yeah this game is already over



it might be jungle Kha Zix


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

i called it on skype with wad
thats a jungle gragas
insec does it
op


----------



## MrChubz (May 26, 2013)

Please do jungle Gragas. I want the free elo from FOTM band-wagoners.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 26, 2013)

I had someone do Jungle Gragas before in ranked and he said Koreans did it so he wanted to try it.

He didn't do so well.


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

Try new things in normals.


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

ambition khazix
shy jayce

yeah it was over at picks


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Try new things in normals.



You can't stop randoms in rankeds trying new things. And if it's your promo, you can't dodge so what can you do.


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

When the jap servers go up? Do you think they will have the chance?


----------



## ExoSkel (May 26, 2013)

This fucking Jayce.... this fucking JAYCE.


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

its shy's jayce
_the og jayce_
na was right in banning that shit
fucking shy


----------



## MrChubz (May 26, 2013)

So are we all done saying NA should have banned Thresh?


----------



## ExoSkel (May 26, 2013)

This Zac is a garbage. Don't know why he keeps going against Jayce on top.


----------



## MrChubz (May 26, 2013)

We need to invade Korea before they control everything.


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

I never thought they should.  The other champs they banned were much more beneficial to ban.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 26, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> So are we all done saying NA should have banned Thresh?



They shouldn't have given Thresh to Madlife though unless they know how to deal with it and Dyrus on Diana was just odd since she doesn't fit his playstyle. Xpecial knows how to play Thresh so I don't see why he can't take it.


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

this game is pathetic



adrian i win the bet by the way
korea didn't drop a single game this entire tournament


----------



## Shozan (May 26, 2013)

Shy... damn! but still, Flame > Shy


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 26, 2013)

"Madlife is the best Thresh in the world. Everyone went on tilt and made the wrong decisions, I should've spoken up more." - Doublelift.

Congrats to Korea.


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

Time for the cinematic


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

Game was like 30 minutes long.

I was the only one with MR on the team until like the 25th minute.

Thank god that wasn't ranked.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 26, 2013)

It was great and all but I thought it was going to be lore related lol.


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

When I saw the crow and the wooden stick i thought it was swain 

But that animation was freakin awesome. I guess that might be the new Baron?


----------



## ExoSkel (May 26, 2013)

That zac player from china is a bitch. Cry me a fucking river, get over it and shake their hands.

I guess he didn't take getting ROFLSTOMPED by Jayce very well in both games.


----------



## Bioness (May 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> When I saw the crow and the wooden stick i thought it was swain



I thought the same thing too, was pleasantly surprised.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEnsqpThaFg[/YOUTUBE]

They also call it a "nightmarish interpretation of Baron Nashor" so I doubt it is a new version, just maybe a different idea of him.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 26, 2013)

maybe they make baron evolve to that at 40 minutes with increased stats


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

Jesus, fucking normals. I go in as adc Thresh.

"Thresh adc?"
"Thresh can't adc!"

Of course I go in and wreck bitches but maokai takes my kills and initiates alone and blames me. Of course they are idiots who think they should focus WARWICK and that WARWICK is OP.


----------



## Vaeny (May 26, 2013)

What the fuck, I thought All Stars would be at the same time as they were the previous days so I missed it.

Fucking shit, what the fuck.


----------



## Maerala (May 26, 2013)

4N said:


> So besides Jayce, I'm going to add Nidalee and *Diana* to my list to pick up. Diana is actually fun to play with. I was surprised. D:



This is where it began! 

Love you, Kyle. :33



αce said:


> adrian i win the bet by the way
> korea didn't drop a single game this entire tournament



Don't make me. I hate him so much.


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

I'm 7-2 with Nid this season.

Nid is a fair and balanced champion


----------



## Wesley (May 26, 2013)

I wanted to see more of Kat.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 26, 2013)

I'm 1-0 with Mordekaiser (WTF? I don't even remember playing him)


----------



## Vaeny (May 26, 2013)

Mordekaiser sneaks in to everyones match history.

For he is numero uno.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 26, 2013)

Pretty sure the Vi and the Alistar are smurfs because they played legit high level plays. Enemy team did get wrecked though so... not sure why my mmr in normal is matched up with them. Maybe cause they were premades? Idk.

The D1 said he was making a video guide for Mid Pantheon and it was funny how he fucked over their mid laner but their mid laner was Silver V. Can't say if that guide is going to be legit >_>


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (May 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> But that animation was freakin awesome. I guess that might be the new Baron?


It's the real Baron, who is the subject of myth and legends. The Baron Nashor you see on the SR is actually an incomplete facsimile of it (of course the power is nowhere compared to the real also).


----------



## Guiness (May 26, 2013)

That cinematic was amazing.


----------



## Gogeta (May 26, 2013)

Is the new cinematic a teaser of a new map? Maybe a reworked baron?

Also i think they should stop putting Ryze in there, i know the CEO's fav. champ is Ryze but come on.

Also, i think they should put more of the 40 champions they had upon initial release

But infact i am leading up to Jax
I'd love to see that mother fucker in action


----------



## Darth (May 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> When the jap servers go up? Do you think they will have the chance?



I honestly don't know. You'd figure since gaming is such a huge scene over there that the Japanese LoL players might actually become a driving force at some point, but PC Gaming in general is very weak in Japan. Their gaming scenes mostly consist of Fighting Games like Street Fighter and Marvel vs Capcom. 

I would definitely root for a Japanese team though.


----------



## Vaeny (May 26, 2013)

I'd be interested in seeing how good a Japanese team would be.

Would they live up to the Asian expectations?


----------



## Sasori (May 26, 2013)

PM when Japan servers go up.

I'll sign up and actually have <100 ping for once.


----------



## Darth (May 26, 2013)

Sasori do you live in Japan?

How awesome is living there? I've always wanted to travel there at least once in my life.


----------



## Sasori (May 26, 2013)

Japanese girls es #1


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

Next time they make a cinematic it needs newer champs. No season 1 and 1 rework.


----------



## Darth (May 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Next time they make a cinematic it needs newer champs. No season 1 and 1 rework.



It had Nocturne what more do you want?


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

Zed, Elise, Diana, Leona, shen, akali, etc. You can't say they didn't have time because they did have time to put in the new annie.


----------



## Guiness (May 26, 2013)

Trying to find the NA vs Korea game.


----------



## Darth (May 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Zed, Elise, Diana, Leona, shen, akali, etc. You can't say they didn't have time because they did have time to put in the new annie.



Leave those characters for the stick figure spotlights.


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

oh throwing a random fact in here
ambition has never lost an ogn game with twisted fate
ever

china full disrespect to korea tbh


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

4N said:


> Trying to find the NA vs Korea game.



Check youtube, but honestly don't bother. Korea is literally Nunu incarnates.


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

lol
the first game is just painful
madlife is god

korea won this tournament because they are unbannable


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

It's a good thing they are not an actual team or else there would be no more tourney's


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

Climbed through 1 tier with Eve, 4 more to go.


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

Friendless Sin.


----------



## Vaeny (May 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It's a good thing they are not an actual team or else there would be no more tourney's



Their normal teams are better because of synergy


----------



## Darth (May 26, 2013)

Those wards are the only friends he needs


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> Their normal teams are better because of synergy



Idk, while that is usually the case these guys were the best of the best and could probably synergize better. Such as Doublelift and Xpecial. Arguably Saint too since he was pretty aggressive for them. Dyrus is k and Scarra like i always bitch about is the weakest link.


Friendly reminder. Misaya got outplayed hard.


----------



## Vaeny (May 26, 2013)

I was refering more to the Korean teams.

I think the NA All Star team was probably stronger than their normal teams.


----------



## Darth (May 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> I was refering more to the Korean teams.
> 
> I think the NA All Star team was probably stronger than their normal teams.



Not stronger than TSM. 

No chance.


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

I was talking about Korea too. I haven't actually seen a lot of their games. I did see it once and i think it was ambitions team vs insecs. They played good, but the skill difference between their all stars and that game is huge. You really can't see a team with the play making of Madlife and Insec.


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

Blaze may well be the strongest team in the world right now. All star teams are lucky Flame didn't go. He's basically a more aggressive version of Shy, but he doesn't die to jungle pressure. I'm not sure how he does it. 

Ambition is probably the best mid laner in Korea.


I really hope Blaze wins the world finals this year.


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

Also not sure how you can bear to watch NA LCS games unless you like a certain team because OGN is 100x more entertaining.


----------



## Vaeny (May 26, 2013)

So you say you haven't seen a lot of OGN games, then you say that there's no way the teams there could pull off plays like the combo of the All Stars teams?

Please, they do stuff like that almost every game..


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

NA LCS doesn't show at 5 or 6 in the morning Murican Eastern time.



> So you say you haven't seen a lot of OGN games, then you say that there's no way the teams there could pull off plays like the combo of the All Stars teams?
> 
> Please, they do stuff like that almost every game..


 What I saw was no different from the Euro games like Gambit vs Fnatic tier. I'm not saying there is no way but if you have gods like these in one team with great mechanic skills you are going to get the rape that happened in this All Stars.


----------



## Darth (May 26, 2013)

αce said:


> Blaze may well be the strongest team in the world right now.* All star teams are lucky Flame didn't go. *



ck


**


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

> You really can't see a team with the play making of Madlife and Insec.


Umm. What.

Flame/Ambition and either Lustboy (if he plays Lulu) or Helios (if he plays Lee, his favourite jungler) do combo's like that almost every time they play. 

The Diana/Lulu combo from Blaze was so faceroll that teams just started outright banning it against Flame. Khazix is a must ban in Korea against Ambition because he'll pull some ninja type shit and get a quadra kill in the process.


That's just one example. The Lee Sin/Thresh plays look good because they jump fucking everywhere but there have been some pretty insane plays from OGN that have a higher difficulty than clicking a lantern.


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

Darth, Flame was your only chance of getting to see Akali play 
And yeah, Flame has the most MVP points in OGN (by a fair margin too) and has been shitting all over every Korean top laner the last half of OGN.

edit: and he has the highest KDA of any top laner too..


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

Anyway, when does the OGN continue and what time? I hear it's still going.


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

wednesday


*Spoiler*: __ 



at 5 in the morning lol




sk telecom vs ozone
faker op


----------



## Darth (May 26, 2013)

αce said:


> Darth, Flame was your only chance of getting to see Akali play
> And yeah, Flame has the most MVP points in OGN (by a fair margin too) and has been shitting all over every Korean top laner the last half of OGN.
> 
> edit: and he has the highest KDA of any top laner too..



um tags op.

And ace for the love of god. Stop sucking OGN's dick. It's really unattractive.


----------



## Vaeny (May 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> NA LCS doesn't show at 5 or 6 in the morning Murican Eastern time.
> 
> What I saw was no different from the Euro games like Gambit vs Fnatic tier. I'm not saying there is no way but if you have gods like these in one team with great mechanic skills you are going to get the rape that happened in this All Stars.



OGN is the no different from games in the EU LCS with Gambit and Fnatic?

I don't think you've actually watched OGN more than maybe 2 games.


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

you're just mad
cuz baron and tower dive

there is no need to be upset


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> OGN is the no different from games in the EU LCS with Gambit and Fnatic?
> 
> I don't think you've actually watched OGN more than maybe *2 games.*



Though I said that.


----------



## Vaeny (May 26, 2013)

Then why are you even commenting?
If you haven't seen OGN then you can't comment on it.


----------



## Shozan (May 26, 2013)

Garen owning 2 bitches on that Cinematic


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> Then why are you even commenting?
> If you haven't seen OGN then you can't comment on it.



I've seen it. But when i did the only person that stood out was ambition( i think it was him, or maybe he was kha) on akali and was very impressed.

Anyway, let's talk about something else. Why don't they use ADC thresh in LCS


----------



## Darth (May 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I've seen it. But when i did the only person that stood out was ambition( i think it was him, or maybe he was kha) on akali and was very impressed.
> 
> Anyway, let's talk about something else. Why don't they use ADC thresh in LCS



Because ADC's arent' supposed to go all in manmode facetanking the enemy team. 

Also he has no steroids or escapes. And is just a gimmick pick like AD Ahri or AD Annie.


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

Idk, opening with your e passive is really powerful and scary.

All I do really is catch someone with my q. When that happens we go all in and I decide in those few secs whether to jump in too or stay back. I usually don't get to 3 items before I win the game. 

I mean, you also have Snoopeh going ad Malz and now this Blue Ezreal, so it's something to try out.


----------



## Darth (May 26, 2013)

yeah but Snoopeh failed miserably at AD Malz and Blue Ezreal actually makes sense because Ezreal.


----------



## Vaeny (May 26, 2013)

You don't go ADC Thresh because Thresh is an initiator, ADCs do not initiate, nor do they want to be inside the enemy team.

Also, like Hady said, he has no steroids or escapes.


----------



## Vaeny (May 26, 2013)

+6 LP 2 games in a row.

+5 the third win.

Makes sense, my MMR is going down by winning games?


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

I just figured out the meaning behind that Lee Sin picture.

He brought vision and sight wards to see the movie.

Slowest thinker NA.


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> Because ADC's arent' supposed to go all in manmode facetanking the enemy team.
> 
> Also he has no steroids or escapes. And is just a gimmick pick like AD Ahri or AD Annie.



I saw someone get a penta on AD Ahri.

Too Stronk.


----------



## Darth (May 26, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I just figured out the meaning behind that Lee Sin picture.
> 
> He brought vision and sight wards to see the movie.
> 
> Slowest thinker NA.



No Jiyeon. Lee Sin doesn't need allied champions to win a game. All he needs are wards to jump to. 

Wards are the only friends he needs. And what better friends to take with you to see a movie with?


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

I feel Nocturne should've won that fight in the cinematic though.

It was as if he forgot he has a spell shield.


----------



## Darth (May 26, 2013)

To be fair, a spell shield vs Ryze doesn't really help all that much.


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

He could've avoided the Rune Prison which was really the reason he lost the fight.

Then again, it was like Nocturne forgot he even had spells, he didn't use duskbringer, unspeakable horror, or Paranoia.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 26, 2013)

Apparently the closing ceremony was cancelled and all the Korean spectators were urged to leave for safety reasons.

Chinese audience be violently crazy.

apparently they have intense IG v WE fan rivalries. funny cos the new team on the block has gotten between them


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

This girls Draven axe catching


----------



## Vaeny (May 26, 2013)

Wow, so fucking mad.

Why do people get so upset over stolen penta kills?


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

Some people don't get it all the time. I've only ever gotten 1


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

Rengar was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

He did that on purpose.


----------



## Vaeny (May 26, 2013)

I've only managed to secure 1 penta as well, I've had over 40 stolen pentas, but I don't give a darn.


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

Maybe after a while you just stopped caring 

And it was also intentional from Rengar is what really rustles the jimmies. Anyway, gonna start watching her. She may not have bigger tits than Kneecole but being the carry is much more fun to watch compared to a Sona game.


----------



## Vaeny (May 26, 2013)

Meh, I've had friends steal pentas from me on purpose, it ticked me off maybe within my first month of playing this game, but I've never felt like a penta kill is anything awesome anyway.


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

You have no soul


----------



## Vaeny (May 26, 2013)

I'm not a ginger, I'm blonde


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

Blonde? What are you some German scum?


----------



## Gogeta (May 26, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> He could've avoided the Rune Prison which was really the reason he lost the fight.
> 
> Then again, it was like Nocturne forgot he even had spells, he didn't use duskbringer, unspeakable horror, or Paranoia.



He used his Ult, those people falling off from building from when Ryze had that black shit on his face, yeah that was it

Or maybe it was his Unspeakable Horror, only not Melee Range :/


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

Same girl but getting the penta

Jesus


----------



## Gold Roger (May 26, 2013)

Made an account.

I hope when I start you guys can help me out.


----------



## Guiness (May 26, 2013)

SO I've decided to finally use LoLReplay in my quest to help me reach Gold.

What things should I be looking for when I analyze the replays?


----------



## Vaeny (May 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Blonde? What are you some German scum?



Reading the Location: Stockholm under my avatar is hard, isn't it?


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

I didn't think people actually put their actual locations so I don't bother to look.


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> He used his Ult, those people falling off from building from when Ryze had that black shit on his face, yeah that was it
> 
> Or maybe it was his Unspeakable Horror, only not Melee Range :/



It was probably unspeakable Horror, because if Nocturne used Paranoia he would've been right on Ryze.

I found out where Wesley learned his Mordekaiser from:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UO7OrHtmtqg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (May 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I didn't think people actually put their actual locations so I don't bother to look.



I personally don't see the point in putting some weird ass retarded location like ''KONOHAGAKURE''


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> I personally don't see the point in putting some weird ass retarded location like ''KONOHAGAKURE''



Just based off people that i usually see around in NF I got 

Nevernever,^ (use bro) Nation, Outer Heaven, Academy City blowing up your lolis, Mordor, etc. I thought you had that idiotic douchbag style but I guess I was wrong


----------



## Guiness (May 26, 2013)

Great, LoLRecorder seemingly recorded my matches earlier but th.ey don't function right. Just my luck.


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

LoLRecorder stopped working properly a while ago.


----------



## Vaeny (May 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Just based off people that i usually see around in NF I got
> 
> Nevernever,^ (use bro) Nation, Outer Heaven, Academy City blowing up your lolis, Mordor, etc. I thought you had that idiotic douchbag style but I guess I was wrong



Most of NF feels like it's filled with 14 year old fan girls, so this doesn't exactly surprise me.


----------



## Guiness (May 26, 2013)

really? damn.

what do peeps use now?


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

I'm not sure, since fraps would most likely make you lag, it probably isn't that.


----------



## Darth (May 26, 2013)

4N said:


> SO I've decided to finally use LoLReplay in my quest to help me reach Gold.
> 
> What things should I be looking for when I analyze the replays?



uhm.

analyze your positioning?

vision control is pretty important. if you died to ganks learn where they ganked from and how to ward against it. 

find the parts of the game where the momentum shifted and a team gained a lead and snowballed with it. 

Look at your positioning in teamfights. Watch your movements, see if you could have auto'd more frequently, etc. 

Try and find the points of the game where you could have forced objectives like turrets or drag/baron. 

i dunno there's quite a few things you can learn from watching replays. But solo queue games and ranked 5's are completely different in that when watching a solo queue replay you focus on your individual actions and learn how to lead whereas in ranked 5's you focus on teamplay.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 26, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> LoLRecorder stopped working properly a while ago.



Works for me. I still use it but I'm still annoyed that it crashes my end game every time I use it. (Even with the new update).


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

if you kill someone force an objectice
the thing i hate most about this game is people who don't take advantages and exploit them

take a tower
help push another lane 


kill dont win you the game
the nexus does


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

αce said:


> if you kill someone force an objectice
> the thing i hate most about this game is people who don't take advantages and exploit them
> 
> *take a tower
> ...


This is why I like Xpeke and Fnatic.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 26, 2013)

αce said:


> if you kill someone force an objectice
> the thing i hate most about this game is people who don't take advantages and exploit them
> 
> take a tower
> ...



And yet the NA scene has a huge problem with that. >_>


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

I hate when I'm in Solo Q and my team has an obvious advantage and all they do is wait around looking for team fights instead of besieging the other team's towers or taking globals or doing baron.

They always end up looking for dumb fights because they think they're strong, then they get shutdown and the other team is back in it.


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

> I hate when I'm in Solo Q and my team has an obvious advantage and all  they do is wait around looking for team fights instead of besieging the  other team's towers or taking globals or doing baron.



this this this this


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

Yeah, or when they die and say "lol it's ok we got this" and the other team starts coming back slowly.


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

I also hate when I'm in Solo Q and we're obviously losing, but have a chance to get back in the game through Baron or a team fight and our AD Carry or our Top Laner runs off to one of the side lanes to "split push" (they either get caught out and we're left to 4v5 or we get engaged on 4v5 and lose because they don't know how to group.


----------



## MrChubz (May 26, 2013)

αce said:


> if you kill someone force an objectice
> the thing i hate most about this game is people who don't take advantages and exploit them
> 
> take a tower
> ...



Yo jungler I know you got me a double kill but you're taking my faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarm. No don't take the tower idiot. I want to feed off these noobs more *feeds enemy laners minutes later* /all report our jungler for pushing and taking my farm.

I hate silver.


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

Well i mean if they have a few people go for 1 guy then just take baron or a tower.


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

Lots of people don't realize the aim of the jungler is not only to help create kills, but to take down towers as fast as possible to keep map pressure up.
They also don't realize it's a waste of the jungler's time to gank your lane if you as the ad carry have 15 cs at 10 minutes and the other ad carry is out leveling and out damaging you.


----------



## MrChubz (May 26, 2013)

Fiora: Hey jungler why aren't you ganking their Nidalee?
Me: You have no CC and she's Nidalee
Fiora: That doesn't mean you shouldn't try.
Me: That's exactly what it means.
Rest of team: OMFG noob jungler.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 26, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I also hate when I'm in Solo Q and we're obviously losing, but have a chance to get back in the game through Baron or a team fight and our AD Carry or our Top Laner runs off to one of the side lanes to "split push" (they either get caught out and we're left to 4v5 or we get engaged on 4v5 and lose because they don't know how to group.



When people do that, and it's dangerous. You ping the friend out of him to make him go b. Idc if it's annoying, if it makes him go b then do it. Works most of the time, the other time they'll just ignore you and die. BUT you can take advantage of that, if he's top split pushing and 2 or 3 people are going for him, then you can push another lane as a group much faster (bottom for example). 

That's how I take advantage of my stupid teammate at least. 

But if he's the only pushing and your team is in the jungle doing nothing, then he dies. You're going to lose.


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Fiora: Hey jungler why aren't you ganking their Nidalee?
> Me: You have no CC and she's Nidalee
> Fiora: That doesn't mean you shouldn't try.
> Me: That's exactly what it means.
> Rest of team: OMFG noob jungler.



Who is going to waste time ganking nid if she already hit 6 and you have no stuns or snares?

It really peeves me when people in solo q don't realize how ganks work and how they're supposed to be executed.


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

Let them splitpush if it's TF or Quinn though.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 26, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Who is going to waste time ganking nid if she already hit 6 and you have no stuns or snares?
> 
> It really peeves me when people in solo q don't realize how ganks work and how they're supposed to be executed.



If Nidalee doesn't have a ward, you can easily just gank her and then back off even if you don't kill her. It creates pressure in the lane, thinking you're there and that's important.

Otherwise, yeah it's pretty useless to gank that lane. I would rather snowball other lanes.


----------



## Vaeny (May 26, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Fiora: Hey jungler why aren't you ganking their Nidalee?
> Me: You have no CC and she's Nidalee
> Fiora: That doesn't mean you shouldn't try.
> Me: That's exactly what it means.
> Rest of team: OMFG noob jungler.



You should've been ganking the lane pre-6 as much as you could.
Also, even post 6 ganks work out well, since it seems it was a Top Nidalee, based on the Fiora.

Anyway, on the note of teams not using their advantage, I hate it when in Solo Queue, we siege towers and people always feel the need to dive or they get caught out by staying on tower for too long.

Oh what's that, we can take this tower without much resistance? Nah, tower diving sound so much better and then we go 4 for 5 with only the support up and no pushing power.

Best ideas.


----------



## OS (May 26, 2013)

Sounds like something Saint Vicious would do


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> If Nidalee doesn't have a ward, you can easily just gank her and then back off even if you don't kill her. It creates pressure in the lane, thinking you're there and that's important.
> 
> Otherwise, yeah it's pretty useless to gank that lane. I would rather snowball other lanes.



I assumed the lane would be warded, which was bad of me.

I hate when people feed their lanes and blame me.
They always go: "Of course X is fed, you never gank"
I'm trying to take care of the other lanes, make sure their jungler isn't stealing my shit, and counter jungling.
They always blame me for not babysitting them when other lanes need attention.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 26, 2013)

Pre 6 Nid is easy to gank. Can def get a lot of damage on her and burn a summoner at the very least. Of course it is relative to what else you can do instead.


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

I always camp Tryndameres, Nidalees, Xin Zhaos, and Akalis.

I know how destructive they are when they get fed, so I make sure they can't do shit when laning is over.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 26, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I assumed the lane would be warded, which was bad of me.
> 
> I hate when people feed their lanes and blame me.
> They always go: "Of course X is fed, you never gank"
> ...



You can't assume the lane would be warded lol you have to check. Tab - what did they start with. When did they put down the ward.  Where did they put down the ward. 

If you're trying to take care of other lanes, you better be snowballing them because if that X person is fed, he's going to carry the game. + It doesn't hurt to ask mid laner or top laner to help you roam/gank. That's what I do when I'm top lane to try and shut down mid once he gets a kill. 

So yeah, if other lanes do need attention make sure you make use of it because if that guy is fed, he's going to be out of control if no one is going to stop him.


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> You can't assume the lane would be warded lol you have to check. Tab - what did they start with. When did they put down the ward.  Where did they put down the ward.
> 
> If you're trying to take care of other lanes, you better be snowballing them because if that X person is fed, he's going to carry the game. + It doesn't hurt to ask mid laner or top laner to help you roam/gank. That's what I do when I'm top lane to try and shut down mid once he gets a kill.
> 
> So yeah, if other lanes do need attention make sure you make use of it because if that guy is fed, he's going to be out of control if no one is going to stop him.



Like if Top gives up fb, I'm not gonna think anything of it, everyone gives up fb at some point in time in their league career, but if they give up like 2 or 3 more kills after that and I gank their lane and they have no damage output to help me shutdown the other laner, I'm going to abandon them.

I always try to get mid fed and keep our AD above theirs.
Lots of the popular AD carries in bronze (vayne, kog maw, ezreal, tristana) are just free kills for Eve.

I also try to make sure I deny the other jungler of everything, buffs, ganks, globals everything.

Jungle is hard though, it's like playing support for 3 lanes at once.


----------



## Darth (May 26, 2013)

holy shit you were serious.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 26, 2013)

Pretty much confirmed CRS Aphromoo then.


----------



## Guiness (May 26, 2013)

Sigh

APhro man, you are killing me.

 well. Looking forward to how they perform this summer.


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

jiji jungle?
oh well as long as king jiji is back its all good
h4h4


----------



## MrChubz (May 26, 2013)

Aphro must feel like a moron for leaving Vulcan. My guess is he'll be a part of CLG bench CRS now.


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

also aphro replace cop
pls


----------



## MrChubz (May 26, 2013)

αce said:


> also aphro replace cop
> pls



Pretty please with sugar on top.


----------



## Didi (May 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> the fuck are you smoking?





Darth said:


> holy shit you were serious.



yup lol

very surprising to see them take nientonsoh on top, as opposed to someone like MegaZero

But I suppose nien is at least very highly skilled mechanics wise, so I'll be interested to see how he does at top

Bit sad to see HotshotGG quit though, from a nostalgic perspective. But at least we'll see him around as coach.



StrawHatCrew said:


> Pretty much confirmed CRS Aphromoo then.




*Spoiler*: __ 



as adc. curse pls


----------



## MrChubz (May 26, 2013)

They didn't choose Megazero because the house would go insane listening to his voice.


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2013)

Crs Aphromoo.

Rhux demoted to sub again


----------



## Fiona (May 26, 2013)

Okay so i ended up getting Orianna and my first game in PvP i went 3/13/12 and thought i made a huge mistake. 

Ive practiced all day and last game i went 8/2/22. She is deceptively OP in terms of burst damage. At a glance he abilities dont seem like much until you really get down to look at them. She is awesome in team fights as well. Squishier than i would like but rod of ages off sets it pretty well


----------



## Sansa (May 27, 2013)

What level are you?


----------



## OS (May 27, 2013)

Doublelift needs to go back to curse. And is Chauster a good support?


----------



## Darth (May 27, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Doublelift needs to go back to curse. And is Chauster a good support?



wat

this post

i dont even

no words. 

i have no words.


----------



## Guiness (May 27, 2013)

Forgive him master for he knows not what he speaketh. 

From what I understand, Chauster used to support doublelift in the beginning and taught everything that Doublelift knows concerning adc.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 27, 2013)

For Hotshot.


----------



## Vaeny (May 27, 2013)

I'm sad that Nientonsoh won't be playing as ADC, but I'm happy he'll be playing for an LCS team.

He was my favorite NA ADC


----------



## Sansa (May 27, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> For Hotshot.


MissTauntGG.


----------



## OS (May 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> wat
> 
> this post
> 
> ...





4N said:


> Forgive him master for he knows not what he speaketh.
> 
> From what I understand, Chauster used to support doublelift in the beginning and taught everything that Doublelift knows concerning adc.


Then why have him as a shitty Jungla.


----------



## Guiness (May 27, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Then why have him as a shitty Jungla.



 I wish I knew mate, I wish I knew.


----------



## OS (May 27, 2013)

By Dunkey


----------



## Didi (May 27, 2013)

The best thing to come out of all this clg business is that I can now finally watch Aphro on twitch again


----------



## OS (May 27, 2013)

How good is he as adc? I heard that was his original role.


----------



## Didi (May 27, 2013)

He was pretty damn good, though he also got a lot of hype because of his streaming


Nevertheless, solid mechanics and aggressive playstyle. For a while, during the first few months of TSM.Evo they were beating everybody (Aphromoo + Nhat Nguyen)


----------



## Guiness (May 27, 2013)

Aphro was considered top adc in NA along with robert and doublelift. Also in s2 he had top elo as well iirc.


----------



## OS (May 27, 2013)

Soooo.... CLG made a support jungle and an adc support? They are quite literally countering gaming logic.

He should replace Cop.


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 27, 2013)

pretty interesting stuff. lol at what Ambition said about China


----------



## Vaeny (May 27, 2013)

I wanted Nientonsoh to replace Cop.

I don't think Curse will replace him though, for some reason they've kept him for a really long time even though he's the worst pro ADC.


----------



## OS (May 27, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> pretty interesting stuff. lol at what Ambition said about China



Tbf, NA seemed to do a better job in the second game than China really did. It was a horrible stomp against China. 

The Koreans, even though they want people to watch their games have to consider the time difference. Idk what time it starts in Eu but it's too early here in Murica.

And I'm surprised Pray somewhat complimented DL.

Are these things worth buying?


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 27, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Tbf, NA seemed to do a better job in the second game than China really did. It was a horrible stomp against China.
> 
> The Koreans, even though they want people to watch their games have to consider the time difference. Idk what time it starts in Eu but it's too early here in Murica.
> 
> And I'm surprised Pray somewhat complimented DL.



yeah I agree that na seemed better against Korea.

also interesting that they think jayce is the most well rounded, op champ in the game. Idk about Diana having no weaknesses though.


v=fUBq64GtZzo

maknoons reaction is priceless


----------



## Vaeny (May 27, 2013)

Honestly, I think in the last month or two, the Koreans have caught up to China in skill level, and are now quickly surpassing them.

It's quite scary, to be honest.


----------



## Darth (May 27, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Are these things worth buying?



Depends on if you like it enough to but it for that price. Some of those items seem a bit pricey to me but the quality looks decent.


----------



## Didi (May 27, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Soooo.... CLG made a support jungle and an adc support? They are quite literally countering gaming logic.
> 
> He should replace Cop.



They're also putting Nientonsoh top, who is an adc (though he has also played mid competitively)


And jiji jungle, who is ofc a midlaner

they had hotshot in the jungle for a while, who's a toplaner at heart as well

chauster has played literally everything competitively, but three things mainly: AD (with elementz support), support (with doublelift) and jungle (in the past LCS season)

doublelift also has played a lot since Epik used to switch roles around based on their picks (meta was also not that hard in place at that time, at least not in NA, they only adopted EU meta after dreamhack s1), though he mainly played support, but after Epik he became an AD carry


----------



## Gogeta (May 27, 2013)

Swedish people are way too much of a pussies to take criticism


----------



## OS (May 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> Depends on if you like it enough to but it for that price. Some of those items seem a bit pricey to me but the quality looks decent.



The one thing I really like is the Diana or Swain mousepads.


----------



## Darth (May 27, 2013)

Shots Fired!!!


----------



## Darth (May 27, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> The one thing I really like is the Diana or Swain mousepads.



The Ahri, Diana, and Anivia mouspads look cool. 

So do the Vi, Elise, and Lux prints. 

Although like I said, not sure if 20 bucks for a custom Mousepad with that style of art is worth it. Depends on your preference I guess. But there are probably better LoL mousepads out there.


----------



## OS (May 27, 2013)

So I just saw the second game highlights of Na vs Korea and it was a much better game than the Chinese vs Korea. Dyrus did good on that kha. They just lost it in the end when the Koreans sneaked the baron. Scarra of course did good on Diana but he needs to be better. 

Question, do you get Rylais on Diana? and how do you combo as her? I'm getting into her again and she's lots of fun.


----------



## Vaeny (May 27, 2013)

Well, I transfered to EUW now.

Screw all you NA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Vaeny (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Didi (May 27, 2013)

You have a (semi-) spammable shield, which also procs again upon hitting all your orbs, so buying resistances is much more cost efficient. Part of the reason why Abyssal and Zhonya's are considered core on her.


----------



## Darth (May 27, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So I just saw the second game highlights of Na vs Korea and it was a much better game than the Chinese vs Korea. Dyrus did good on that kha. They just lost it in the end when the Koreans sneaked the baron. Scarra of course did good on Diana but he needs to be better.
> 
> Question, do you get Rylais on Diana? and how do you combo as her? I'm getting into her again and she's lots of fun.


I personally don't build Rylai's on her. Although it's actually a decent item, but as far as HP/AP items go I'd rather build RoA any day. Honestly, Diana's really strong that you can build a multitude of AP items on her with varying themes and still do really well. But the core on her is pretty much Zhonya's, and Abyssal. Deathcap is also pretty standard as well. 

The final two items can be anything from RoA, Rylai's, DFG, Nashor's Tooth, Lich Bane, Void Staff, or even Iceborn Gauntlet. 

Experiment a bit, find out what items you enjoy playing with the most, and that'll be your Diana build. 


Vae said:


> Well, I transfered to EUW now.
> 
> Screw all you NA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


Cya bro. GL on the EUW ladder!


----------



## Vaeny (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Hady, hope NA ladder works out for you.

I can still play with you guys ofc, if you let me play on Otakuninja.


----------



## Gogeta (May 27, 2013)

Judgement day has come


----------



## Chausie (May 27, 2013)

i just stole a baron with nami \o/


----------



## OS (May 27, 2013)

And how do you combo as Diana.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 27, 2013)

What are some items you guys build for Jungle Eve? Also, do you guys rank Q first on her?


----------



## αce (May 27, 2013)

NA only did better than China did because they actually respected the bans. Give Shy Jayce? Yeah, good idea.


----------



## Didi (May 27, 2013)

Btw, a few days ago I had a match where the opposing top laner's name was Dunk Dastardly (mine is Didi Dastardly for those that don't know)

Needless to say, everyone went full hype and said stuff like 'SHOWDOWN OF THE DASTARDLYS' 'TIME TO SEE ONCE AND FOR ALL WHO IS MORE DASTARDLY'

I think he was Trundle and I was Malphite, iirc

I won :3


----------



## αce (May 27, 2013)

Even better, give Ambition TF the first game (he has 100% win with TF in OGN) and Ambition Kha'zix the second game(which everyone in korea calls a must ban for him). 

Yeah China completely disrespected Korea and payed the price. At least now kids can't tell me that EU and NA are on Korea's level now.


----------



## αce (May 27, 2013)

hey vbd
go suck a dick


----------



## Violent by Design (May 27, 2013)

reported....


----------



## Sansa (May 27, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> What are some items you guys build for Jungle Eve? Also, do you guys rank Q first on her?



Max Q first, and W last.

Build Elder Lizard, Sorc Boots, Liandries, Rylai's in that order and then depending on how the game is buy Abyssal, Warmogs, Zhonya's, GA.


----------



## Gogeta (May 27, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> What are some items you guys build for Jungle Eve? Also, do you guys rank Q first on her?



SotEL, Sunfire, Iceborn, Lyiandris, Whatever last item

Basically burn Eve is the best Eve right now

Q first, E second, W last


----------



## Vaeny (May 27, 2013)

Burn Eve is annoying as fuck


----------



## Sansa (May 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> SotEL, Sunfire, *Iceborn*, Lyiandris, Whatever last item
> 
> Basically burn Eve is the best Eve right now
> 
> Q first, E second, W last



How come you like Iceborn on eve instead of Rylai's?


----------



## Gogeta (May 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How come you like Iceborn on eve instead of Rylai's?



More Hybrid damage and the slow is stronger, and her spammable Q can proc it on and on, not to mention the armor and mana are awesome


----------



## Violent by Design (May 27, 2013)

The Iceborn seems like a cool idea. I'll sexually experiment with the burn items.


----------



## Sansa (May 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> More Hybrid damage and the slow is stronger, *and her spammable Q can proc it on and on*, not to mention the armor and mana are awesome



Unique Passive - Spellblade: After using an ability, your next basic attack deals bonus physical damage equal to 125% of your base attack damage to surrounding enemies and creates a field for 2 seconds that slows enemies inside by 30% (2 second cooldown).

Doesn't this only apply to her next AA instead of her Q?


----------



## Gogeta (May 27, 2013)

Yes it does, but considering her 1 second Q CD, you can basically use the passive (Assuming you auto attack) every 2 seconds


----------



## Darth (May 27, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i just stole a baron with nami \o/


Lol wat. 

That's like the hardest thing in the world to do considering her base damages are so terrible. 

I'm pretty impressed. 


Original Sin said:


> And how do you combo as Diana.



In lane, push the lane with your Q/passive. W to shield harass and use the orb damage to help push the wave if you need to. Once you hit 6, try and harass with your Q until you get them to about 70% then feel free to all in all the time. There's a trick with Diana where if you shoot a Q and then R to them before the Q lands, your R will refresh. So you don't technically need to wait before your Q lands for you to cast your R. You can cast R while your Q in mid-flight and it'll still refresh as long as the Q lands. In team fights, if your team doesn't have a solid initiator, try and ult into their team and get as many as you can slowed by your E. It helps if you rush Zhonya's so you don't die immediately afterwards. 

Everything else you pretty much learn by playing her. If you have any other questions feel free to ask. Diana's my most played champion in ranked and one of my favorite champions in the game. 



Jiyeon said:


> Unique Passive - Spellblade: After using an ability, your next basic attack deals bonus physical damage equal to 125% of your base attack damage to surrounding enemies and creates a field for 2 seconds that slows enemies inside by 30% (2 second cooldown).
> 
> Doesn't this only apply to her next AA instead of her Q?



Her Q doesn't apply onhit effects. But it does apply spell effects like Rylai's and Liandry's.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 28, 2013)

I feel people have this misconception that you must be good with all the roles before playing ranked (After I viewed a topic in Reddit about Pick order vs Call order). 

You don't need to be good with all the roles, just being good with two or three is enough imo. Though 90% of the time when you're last pick, you're going to be support. So that's probably one role you kind of need to learn or at least that one support you can play to help win lane. There is a difference between a support who doesn't know their role vs someone who mains support.

Although at this point where I am, I'm facing good supports now Q_Q


----------



## Vaeny (May 28, 2013)

I don't think you have to be good at every role, but you need to be able to play every role to a decent extent.

Also, 35 ping on EU feels so god damn good, it makes so much difference.


----------



## Gogeta (May 28, 2013)

Lol i suck dick at every role other than top, i am still bad at jungling and horrible at everything else


----------



## MrChubz (May 28, 2013)

I just heard on Aphro's stream that Saint said Crs Aphromoo will never happen. I'm so sad.


----------



## Vaeny (May 28, 2013)

Support Nidalee while playing against Plats in ranked.

I'm da best support 

Got +35 LP for winning a game with WAD.


----------



## Maerala (May 28, 2013)

I've been having relative success jungling with Eve, but I can't outsmite the enemy jungler at Baron or Dragon.

Halp.


----------



## Vaeny (May 28, 2013)

Are you always under-leveled? Remember that if you're a lower level your smite does less damage.


----------



## Raidoton (May 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> Lol wat.
> 
> That's like the hardest thing in the world to do considering her base damages are so terrible.
> 
> I'm pretty impressed.


Because stealing Baron requires so much skill 

I once stole a Baron against 5 enemies which had Smite. I must be awesome


----------



## Darth (May 28, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Because stealing Baron requires so much skill
> 
> I once stole a Baron against 5 enemies which had Smite. I must be awesome



Stealing baron is actually pretty hard at my level of play. People actually know how to secure it with burst damage and smite. And stealing Baron as a support with very little base damage is always impressive. But good for you I guess.


----------



## Chausie (May 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> Lol wat.
> 
> That's like the hardest thing in the world to do considering her base damages are so terrible.
> 
> I'm pretty impressed.



it took me a second to realise it worked, too. guess the enemy jungler wasn't paying enough attention or maybe smited too early.


----------



## Sansa (May 28, 2013)

You don't necessarily have to be *good* at every role to play ranked, you just have to be competent enough in every role that you don't feed etc.


----------



## Vaeny (May 28, 2013)

I think my most random baron steal was a flash pulverize with Ali.

Got a kill from it too


----------



## Darth (May 28, 2013)

Back in S2 I was playing Jungle fiddle and there was a bug where you could cast summoners while you were in the middle of the GA animation. 

Ulted into the baron pit, got killed instantly, while I was being revived by GA I cast smite, stole baron, and the moment I revived flashed out of baron pit. 

Was the most hilarious thing of all time.


----------



## Stein (May 28, 2013)

IIRC my first Baron steal was with a Hate Spike as Pre-rework Evelynn.
I died, but it was so worth it.


----------



## Gogeta (May 28, 2013)

I can avoid feeding hard simply because of game knowlegde and mechanics, not cause i have yoloswag experience with said role. Not that ill be very useful


Also Vayne top inc. Some time ago i fought a guy with over 300 ranked gmes as Vayne in S2 and over 100  games in S3, although not top. But when i fought that Vayne i was so fucking surprised at how actually powerful she is. This was in normal so the guy was diamond 1. But the zoning potential nd thw mobility.... Damn. Inb i get banned for feeding


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 28, 2013)

I am... Terrible at Jungling. But I know how to smite steal. And the other times I've stolen baron without smite is usually with malphite or riven cause they're easy to steal with.

What i hate is when 
people come with me when Im attempting a steal. Of course I die but you guys don't have to.

Gogeta who did you play. I've already faced Vayne tops but there's a reason why bruisers counter adc


----------



## Darth (May 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I am... Terrible at Jungling. But I know how to smite steal. And the other times I've stolen baron without smite is usually with malphite or riven cause they're easy to steal with.
> 
> What i hate is when
> people come with me when Im attempting a steal. Of course I die but you guys don't have to.
> ...



Now that you mention it, I don't think I've ever stolen a baron with Riven. Although I remember trying plenty of times lol. 

I think the most consistent champions I've stolen baron with are Fiddlesticks, AP Nidalee, and Lee Sin. 

Haven't played Lee or Fiddle since S2 at all though.


----------



## Gogeta (May 28, 2013)

It wad Jax. It was admittedly when i had very little games with him, but man was the Vayne player good. Her E's were godlike. Baited my post 6 combos so basically i only pushed the lane. Those time i did get my combo off, she E'd mr into a wall. I activated my dodhe as soon as i leaped? Q away as soon as i landed, and E'd me if necessary. I could've taken her on 1v1 but she was so good at kiting man, even with cutlass i couldn't get her. I didn't feed her but sadly i needed 3 ganks to be able to kill her before she killed me.

 Damn. But as i said i didnt let her snowball but Vayne getting farm is still very dangerous.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 28, 2013)

Hmm yeah that Vayne has good mechanics because its really hard as an adc to maneuver that way. I think the hardest adc I've faced at top lane would be caitlyn though. You can't stop her from farming and pushing and she'll just net you everytime you get close.

Then she will harass you even more with auto attacks zzz. But yeah Vayne top normally id win before level 6. I won with renekton, gangplank, wukong, and jayce in those cases.

Never tried with Jax


----------



## Vaeny (May 28, 2013)

The champ I've stolen the most barons with must be Graves.

I don't know how many times I've stolen it with a Graves ult.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 28, 2013)

Most of my baron/dragon steals come from playing Ezreal (surprising, I know).


----------



## Gogeta (May 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Hmm yeah that Vayne has good mechanics because its really hard as an adc to maneuver that way. I think the hardest adc I've faced at top lane would be caitlyn though. You can't stop her from farming and pushing and she'll just net you everytime you get close.
> 
> Then she will harass you even more with auto attacks zzz. But yeah Vayne top normally id win before level 6. I won with renekton, gangplank, wukong, and jayce in those cases.
> 
> Never tried with Jax



TBH i've won against some Vaynes who had bad reactions but i honestly think that unlike with some other champions, the difference between a really good and an average Vayne is incredibly high


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> The champ I've stolen the most barons with must be Graves.
> 
> I don't know how many times I've stolen it with a Graves ult.



Vae remember that blind Quinn q steal? I cry in real life.


----------



## Vaeny (May 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Vae remember that blind Quinn q steal? I cry in real life.



I tried to forget.

Die.


----------



## Didi (May 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> Now that you mention it, I don't think I've ever stolen a baron with Riven. Although I remember trying plenty of times lol.
> 
> I think the most consistent champions I've stolen baron with are Fiddlesticks, AP Nidalee, and Lee Sin.
> 
> Haven't played Lee or Fiddle since S2 at all though.



You haven't stolen Baron once with Riven? Full on pleb tier


My most hilarious Baron steal with Riven was when we had no vision, I ulted, and besides getting Baron I also killed their Alistar, who was apparently low.


----------



## Gogeta (May 28, 2013)

Well i played Vayne top

Against Nida, who came to lane when i was midway from level 2 to 3, and neither could kill each other so i just farmed

170 CS at 20 minutes which is i guess fine since i actually focused on harassing whenever possible, just that Tear + Armguards + Warden's didn't allow me to do as much damage

Still, BotRK IE Vayne is stronk
After i got Nida's turret i was like

damn bitch you fast
So i got red

Fuck you bitch


----------



## Gogeta (May 28, 2013)

Reddit ama


----------



## Vaeny (May 28, 2013)

Applied for a 5v5 Ranked team on EUW.

I try out for them, in a ranked game.

Yeah, even if they accept me I don't want them, I had to carry them hard as hell


----------



## Gogeta (May 28, 2013)

What happened to your team tryouts on NA.

I appied for a team, basically wanted people who want to improve imstead of just blaming it on teammates.
First guy goes all me and my friends play casually and need a 5th. The guy is on like once every three days. I'm like alrite cool. The second guy had a group of 3 other swedish players (he was swedish as well) and while they werent eye gouging awful at the game (the mid laner was) one game they force me to go jungle cause they found a swedish top laner who was awful, but what ticked me off is not when Jayce chunked Diana to very low hp, not when SHE WENT MELEE RANGE RIGHT AFTERWARDS ONLY TO DIE, but when i made a comment that she wasn't taking the game seriously by RUSHING abyssal vs . a fucking jayce.

Third guy , can barely speak English and i told him i cant play a lot this week due to exams and he says "game?" wheb i repetead that i have exams he just goes "i thought you were serious" and deletes me. WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Gogeta (May 28, 2013)

End of Gothax's vlog there

I ALREADY SAID I WANNA TRY OUT FOR YOUR TEAM VAE


----------



## Darth (May 28, 2013)

dude he switched servers.

his main is on EUW now.


----------



## Gogeta (May 28, 2013)

I know that, but before he switched he was forming a team or w/e

Was he not able to find one? Is that part of the reason why he transfered?

THAT

IS

MY QUESTION


----------



## Darth (May 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I know that, but before he switched he was forming a team or w/e
> 
> Was he not able to find one? Is that part of the reason why he transfered?
> 
> ...



fuck if i know. 

i just know his switched and as such his NA team is probably making do without him. 

They probably found a Bronze I adc they liked better


----------



## Darth (May 28, 2013)

Doublelift said:
			
		

> I have developed my mechanics to the point where I rarely use a-move, and all my cheesy ancient keybind shortcuts are all gone now. I play on default settings and click on the enemy when I want to attack him, it's that simple



Even Doublelift doesn't attack move. Lulz.


----------



## Gogeta (May 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> fuck if i know.
> 
> i just know his switched and as such his NA team is probably making do without him.
> 
> They probably found a Bronze I adc they liked better



Which is why i was and still am asking him, not you


----------



## αce (May 28, 2013)

That's weird. He attacked moved against TSM and hit a ward not too long ago. Either he's bullshitting or he does it sometimes.


----------



## αce (May 28, 2013)

most memorable part is the top rated comment

"you're so retarded that you get yourself in a position where you have  to 1v3 or outplay everyone to live, but if you were a smarter player  you'd never even get in those positions in the first place. You just so  happen to have the mechanics to randomly luck out and look good when you  should be dead"


----------



## αce (May 28, 2013)

Madlife could have been playing with an orangutan and he would have crushed me in lane


----------



## αce (May 28, 2013)

> To be fair Madlife could probably make a Bronze V ADC look like a world beater if he wasn't carrying games himself.





> he did, at S2 World Championships with Woong



k
dying right now


----------



## Vaeny (May 28, 2013)

Get on EUW and you can.

My NA team finished their roster but I got them to find another ADC because I was swapping.

They got a good one, but I wanted that support


----------



## Vaeny (May 28, 2013)

I *rarely* use a-move

Key words.


----------



## Sansa (May 28, 2013)

αce said:


> most memorable part is the top rated comment
> 
> "you're so retarded that you get yourself in a position where you have  to 1v3 or outplay everyone to live, but if you were a smarter player  you'd never even get in those positions in the first place. You just so  happen to have the mechanics to randomly luck out and look good when you  should be dead"



Lol, can't tell if guy is stupid, a Dlift hater, bad at the game, or all of the aforementioned.


----------



## Vaeny (May 28, 2013)

Jiyeon shit talking Chauster, Doublelifts teacher, without realizing it


----------



## Sansa (May 28, 2013)

The student always surpasses the teacher.

Why do you think Zed killed Shen's father


----------



## Vaeny (May 28, 2013)

But Chauster isn't bad at the game.

And honestly, he's right about what he said, Doublelift is just good enough to get out of it but he shouldn't be in those situations to begin with.


----------



## Sansa (May 28, 2013)

I don't know, I think he puts himself in those situations just to see how good he is.


----------



## Gogeta (May 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I don't know, I think he puts himself in those situations just to see how good he is.



Is that what you do


----------



## Sansa (May 28, 2013)

All the time.


----------



## Guiness (May 28, 2013)

Jiyeon, u trolling brah?


----------



## Vaeny (May 28, 2013)

So I found a nice group of good players now that I've joined as their 5th member.

All Germans


----------



## Darth (May 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> So I found a nice group of good players now that I've joined as their 5th member.
> 
> All Germans



cool.

why u posting about it here?


----------



## Gogeta (May 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> So I found a nice group of good players now that I've joined as their 5th member.
> 
> All Germans



No one really cares Vae


----------



## Vaeny (May 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> cool.
> 
> why u posting about it here?



To tell you all I've replaced you with the german efficiency.


----------



## Sansa (May 28, 2013)

4N said:


> Jiyeon, u trolling brah?



Somewhat.

Jungle Eve gonna carry me through Bronze mang.

13-5 with her and 45 LP in Bronze IV since I got promo'd yesturday.


----------



## Darth (May 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> To tell you all I've replaced you with the german efficiency.



Go play with your Nazi friends then, we don't need your kind here. 

Except for Nim of course. She can stay.


----------



## OS (May 28, 2013)

I like how D-lift praises madlife and then calls out the Chinese for being overrated. Not saying he is wrong but it's funny.

EDIT: Watching Scarra try out Akali is suffering


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 28, 2013)

Immense lag on NA happened when I was playing Ranked. Only Amumu on my team wasn't lagging while everyone was. 

We were winning super hard but it was a bit annoying to not move for a minute and seeing "Attempting to Reconnect" when my ping is 21. Finally, we were able to win it after just decided to push (Enemy team didn't get loss forgiven).

I need to know when to use Jayce... Poke comp sure. In this case I just picked him to win against Singed instead of team comp. Worked out since all lanes won before 10 mins. I need to improve my win rate with him *sigh* I know I can do better.


----------



## Sansa (May 28, 2013)

Riot finally addressing the server lag issue after two weeks.

I need ranked, I wanna go to Bronze III.


----------



## Darth (May 29, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I need ranked, I wanna go to Bronze III.


----------



## Didi (May 29, 2013)

Jiyeon with the big goals


----------



## Vaeny (May 29, 2013)

Well, Maknoon has left Najin Sword 

I hope he'll find another really good team.


----------



## Vaeny (May 29, 2013)

Holy shit, Dades Orianna is terrible, so many missed ults


----------



## Vaeny (May 29, 2013)

''Every player who has tried to login between 5/23 ~ 5/31, will receive a free skin (Silent Night Sona and the champ if you do not have sona) as well as 10 ip boosts. They deserve it since they could not play LOL for five days (5/25~5/29) properly because of the server failure.''

Korean servers have issues for 5 days, get a Limited edition skin.

EUW, issues since November, get nothing.


----------



## Darth (May 29, 2013)

Riot Korea's just more generous than Riot EU. 

Just like Riot Garena is still giving out 2011 Halloween skins.


----------



## OS (May 29, 2013)

Lol, just turned on OGN on twitch and when Imp asked about Weixiao being his rival he said it's Pray now. Then when the interviewer asked about Doublelift he said, "who in the world is Doublelift?". Shots fired.


----------



## Darth (May 29, 2013)

Too bad Imp got carried this entire series.


----------



## OS (May 29, 2013)

I haven't watched but I'd believe it considering how he says he felt like a support Vayne and the team having lots of problems.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 29, 2013)

Wow i wonder maknoon is leaving. I hope he finds a good team then, people seems to want him in kt rolster and hotshotgg commenting in Reddit... Trolling everyone


----------



## Sansa (May 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Lol, just turned on OGN on twitch and when Imp asked about Weixiao being his rival he said it's Pray now. Then when the interviewer asked about Doublelift he said, "who in the world is Doublelift?". Shots fired.


If I was double, I wouldn't even react to something like that.



Didi said:


> Jiyeon with the big goals



Gotta start from somewhere.


----------



## Vaeny (May 29, 2013)

If you don't aim high you won't get dissapointed.


----------



## αce (May 29, 2013)

lol
inb4 clg maknoon
huehue


also imp being best adc in korea confirmed in my opinion
also montecristo saying mata is reaching madlife status soon is pretty op


----------



## Vaeny (May 29, 2013)

Don't know about Madlife status, but he's getting really good.


----------



## αce (May 29, 2013)

CLG MAKNOOB PLS


----------



## Sansa (May 29, 2013)

I want to punch Pray in the face every time I see him.


----------



## αce (May 29, 2013)

lol 
pray is pretty damn good tho

i also want to punch regi in the face too. his face annoys me. a lot.
i like everyone on clg, blaze and frost. everyone else has a member that annoys me.


----------



## αce (May 29, 2013)

speaking of which in the summer i might start playing ranked
need duo q partners

preferably in silver or huehue bronze (4n, jiyeon -  if you want) just to make my life easier


----------



## Gogeta (May 29, 2013)

I'll play with you Ace


----------



## αce (May 29, 2013)

<3<3
okay well ill start playing in like 2 weeks

im moving out in september to live on my lonesome


----------



## Gogeta (May 29, 2013)

Just do me a favor and learn to play some role better than the others

Darth's wisdom on this one is true, you have to carry yourself with 1 role/champion, if you play all 5 roles and have 13 different champs for each role, your mechanical skill will remain shit.


----------



## Vaeny (May 29, 2013)

That was one hell of a game.

Most fun I've had in a long time, though I think the lack of an AP is what really lost us the game in the end.

Had 3 inhibs down for at least 15 minutes, struggled to keep in it but eventually we lost.

Also, inb4 Hady says nobody cares.

And Gogeta, Ace is a good ADC, he's somewhere around my level in ADC.
Maybe a bit worse, but close enough to do well every game on it.


----------



## Gogeta (May 29, 2013)

Exactly why i told him that

J/K tho

Thing is every time we've played he has been like WHATEVER
Like, dude, go fucking practice a role if you want to improve. God damn.

Also, no one cares Vae


----------



## Chausie (May 29, 2013)

i do wish that people would communicate more on who is building an aegis or not. i'll say at the start of a game that i am, and have it half built, when the jungler will go and start building one. I say in chat again that i am building it, he doesnt need to, and get ignored

i just want people to be more clear, so i can get a locket instead maybe 

also, I care vae.


----------



## Darth (May 29, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Just do me a favor and learn to play some role better than the others
> 
> Darth's wisdom on this one is true, you have to carry yourself with 1 role/champion, if you play all 5 roles and have 13 different champs for each role, your mechanical skill will remain shit.


Ace's adc is passable. Dunno what he chose to main now though. 

I'm pretty sure I climbed through ranked without a dedicated role/champion and just played what I felt fit the comp best in the role that I was in. I definitely think that if I played 200+ ranked games with one role/champ I would most likely be higher lol. 


Vae said:


> That was one hell of a game.
> 
> Also, inb4 Hady says nobody cares.



nobody ca- oh wait.


----------



## Gogeta (May 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> Ace's adc is passable. Dunno what he chose to main now though.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I climbed through ranked without a dedicated role/champion and just played what I felt fit the comp best in the role that I was in. I definitely think that if I played 200+ ranked games with one role/champ I would most likely be higher lol.



It really depends on how high he wants to go, i suspected not Silver 4


----------



## Darth (May 29, 2013)

Dragonborns vs Giants in the DreamHack summer qualifiers if anyone's interested.


----------



## Vaeny (May 29, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i do wish that people would communicate more on who is building an aegis or not. i'll say at the start of a game that i am, and have it half built, when the jungler will go and start building one. I say in chat again that i am building it, he doesnt need to, and get ignored
> 
> i just want people to be more clear, so i can get a locket instead maybe
> 
> *also, I care vae*.



<3 You're so nice.


----------



## Chausie (May 29, 2013)

<3 ikr, too much hatred in this thread


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 29, 2013)

I don't care anymore cause Vae left me for EU. 

Also MLG is going to be in Anaheim, awesome 10 mins from where I live. I'm debating if I want to go though. It's only 35 dollars but... I don't know if I want to go since I'll be alone l0l

"top lane is a terrible place to live."-Dyrus.

Yup.


----------



## Vaeny (May 29, 2013)

Terry           .


----------



## Didi (May 29, 2013)

You should've gone last year, had some awesome games


----------



## Chausie (May 29, 2013)

why not go? even if you go alone, you'll end up meeting people there


----------



## OS (May 29, 2013)

Who's fabby? Scarra and qtpie keep talking about him and he's apparently some god adc.


----------



## Vaeny (May 29, 2013)

Fabby is the master of League of Legends.


----------



## Santí (May 29, 2013)

Vae, you bloody sell out.


----------



## OS (May 29, 2013)

Asura's Wrath? Good taste.


----------



## Darth (May 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Who's fabby? Scarra and qtpie keep talking about him and he's apparently some god adc.



He is the Gatekeeper of Diamond 1. 

He decides who gets into challenger by either feeding or carrying players through their final promotion games.

He is also the best Vayne/World.


----------



## Vaeny (May 29, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Vae, you bloody sell out.



What did I do?


----------



## Didi (May 29, 2013)

KR gets a limited extremely rare skin for 4 days of server problems


EUW gets jackshit for having those particular problems for a few weeks and problems like it since forever



Fuck you Riot


Fucking. Dropped.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 29, 2013)

is NA down for anyone?


----------



## OS (May 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> He is the Gatekeeper of Diamond 1.
> 
> He decides who gets into challenger by either feeding or carrying players through their final promotion games.
> 
> He is also the best Vayne/World.


That's gotta be fun. Best Vayne world? Is Doublelift jelly of him?


Didi said:


> KR gets a limited extremely rare skin for 4 days of server problems
> 
> 
> EUW gets jackshit for having those particular problems for a few weeks and problems like it since forever
> ...



You'll be back. They always come back


----------



## Sansa (May 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Who's fabby? Scarra and qtpie keep talking about him and he's apparently some god adc.



Not Fabby.

Fabbbyyy.

He's the best Draven NA, Saint Vicious always says he wants him to join Curse.

Crs Fabbbyyy would be GG for LCS.


----------



## OS (May 29, 2013)

Question. What should I use for hotkeys to level up skills instead of clicking it?


----------



## Sansa (May 29, 2013)

Anything that feels comfortable.


----------



## OS (May 29, 2013)

Give me ideas.


----------



## Chausie (May 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Question. What should I use for hotkeys to level up skills instead of clicking it?



why not just use the default ones

ctrl-q,w,e,r

i can manage it with my tiny hands, i'm sure it'll be comfortable for you


----------



## Violent by Design (May 29, 2013)

This sucks that I've gotten so much better but my internet is fucked up for no damn reason, always playing games with 300-500 ping :|.

On the bright side, I've gotten a lot of play on my junglers since if I'm lagging I'm at least not feeding at the speed of light or have to worry about last hitting.

Hopefully I can fix this. I'd like to actually not remain in bronze in Season 3 (at least I havent gotten the 100 game tag since I stopped playing ranked due to latency )  and find people to play ranked 5s .

Tried playing Dota and Counter Strike yesterday, it's even worse in those games.


----------



## OS (May 29, 2013)

Sheeet, didn't know that was actually a default.


----------



## Sansa (May 29, 2013)

Fabbbyyy is waiting for a Curse invite.

Stop fucking around Saint, make Cop be god like Fabbbyyy or bench him.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 29, 2013)

Need to learn Kennen top cause now Kennen tops are shitting on me


----------



## Santí (May 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> What did I do?





Demonic Shaman said:


> I don't care anymore cause *Vae left* me *for EU.*



**


----------



## Sansa (May 29, 2013)

Original Sin, what's your IGN?


----------



## Gogeta (May 29, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Need to learn Kennen top cause now Kennen tops are shitting on me



I hate Kennen tops too

TBH Karthus, Fizz, Darius, GP, Zac and Vayne are the most horrifying and annoying things to play against.

Darius and GP not so much but the rest are just rage inducing

Who counters Kennen really? I'd imagine someone with heavy slows to counteract his MS buff, stop him from engaging, or simply reach him and be able to stick to him.

Irelia fits the position but i think she can get abused early on.


----------



## Santí (May 29, 2013)

Brolaf owns Kennen irc.


----------



## OS (May 29, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Original Sin, what's your IGN?



My what? My summmoners name?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 29, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I hate Kennen tops too
> 
> TBH Karthus, Fizz, Darius, GP, Zac and Vayne are the most horrifying and annoying things to play against.
> 
> ...



Just played Yorick. Didn't beat him but at least he wasn't able to rape me (When I mean that, I win over in CS but the score was 0/0/0 for a good solid 20 mins). Also...

Yorick - Caitlyn - Ezreal - Shaco - Lulu vs. Kennen - Varus - Morgana - Sejuani - Taric.

We won by simply sticking to the plan (NEVER FIGHT AND PUSH). So rare in solo que to actually coordinate a plan and winning with it. In the end we won by Caitlyn rushing their Nexus turret while we stopped them from retreating at Baron.

AT LEAST THEY GOT BARON. Will upload video later.


----------



## Guiness (May 29, 2013)

Don't know when I'll be playong ranked again. O need to improve a shit ton before I try again bu TV its being able to get the time to do so that is limiting me right now. Can only go to the library for its wifi on weekends and they enforce the battle buddy policy so I prettu m8ch can't go anywhere by ypurself ao then finding someone who wpuld wanna gp to the library qith you becpmes another issue.


----------



## Sansa (May 29, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Brolaf owns Kennen irc.



Kennen can shit on Olaf imo.

If he dodges axes, which is relatively easy, and pokes him, Olaf shouldn't have enough health to engage him.



Demonic Shaman said:


> Just played Yorick. Didn't beat him but at least he wasn't able to rape me (When I mean that, I win over in CS but the score was 0/0/0 for a good solid 20 mins). Also...
> 
> Yorick - Caitlyn - Ezreal - Shaco - Lulu vs. Kennen - Varus - Morgana - Sejuani - Taric.
> 
> ...



Wish me and rem had a plan just now.

Mid, Jung, and my support were playing like they were high on crystal meth or something.


----------



## αce (May 29, 2013)

riot doesn't care about eu for the same reason the rest of the world doesn't
because it's eu


----------



## Sansa (May 29, 2013)

> just go with the flow never think, never buy wards, only kill. only fight.


 -fabbbyyy 14 days ago


----------



## Magic (May 29, 2013)

Will miss your angst on NA, Vae sempai.


----------



## Sansa (May 29, 2013)

> [–]omarlobo 3 points 14 days ago
> 
> Who do you think you should replace at curse, the obvious choice was elementz but now that he is gone?
> 
> ...



Pls Liquid**


----------



## αce (May 29, 2013)

kennen has no counters


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 29, 2013)

^Sure he does. 

A better Kennen player.


----------



## Sansa (May 29, 2013)

Play Ranked.


----------



## OS (May 29, 2013)

just lagged out of my game. Fuck you Riot, give me a free skin and I will be happy.


----------



## Sansa (May 30, 2013)

Free IP boosts for NA.


----------



## Infamy (May 30, 2013)

I don't even know why I play this game
Also played with the streamer Quality Player/All I DO IS WIN (Cause of AP Trynd fotm)

Played another game after that and gained 0 lp again ):
Also @Vae its confirmed gold is definitely harder to get out of than silver


----------



## Gogeta (May 30, 2013)

After the weekend comes ill practice Jax focusing on offense and maybe even test some other stuff about him. Be the best Jax worldwide


----------



## Darth (May 30, 2013)

Infamy said:


> I don't even know why I play this game
> Also played with the streamer Quality Player/All I DO IS WIN (Cause of AP Trynd fotm)
> 
> Played another game after that and gained 0 lp again ):
> Also @Vae its confirmed gold is definitely harder to get out of than silver



lolol is what you get for playing Teemo.


----------



## Infamy (May 30, 2013)

If it wasn't for Teemo I wouldn't be where I'm at right now 24-5 win rate with him.


----------



## Darth (May 30, 2013)

But an 83% win ratio with Teemo over 29 games is fairly impressive. Glad to see you're in your Plat V promotion matches! Good luck!


----------



## Infamy (May 30, 2013)

Ty I will be pretty happy if I win ;D


----------



## Darth (May 30, 2013)

dat Evelyn who carried you was Diamond 5. 

Pretty legit mmr.


----------



## Infamy (May 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> dat Evelyn who carried you was Diamond 5.
> 
> Pretty legit mmr.



Ye they are a famous league player.
they were d1 with 80 points before AP Trynd got nerfed then he dropped for days.


----------



## Vaeny (May 30, 2013)

Infamy said:


> I don't even know why I play this game
> Also played with the streamer Quality Player/All I DO IS WIN (Cause of AP Trynd fotm)
> 
> Played another game after that and gained 0 lp again ):
> *Also @Vae its confirmed gold is definitely harder to get out of than silver*



Just because your MMR wasn't high enough for you to get into Plat promotion doesn't mean Gold is harder to get out of than Silver


----------



## Darth (May 30, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Ye they are a famous league player.
> they were d1 with 80 points before AP Trynd got nerfed then he dropped for days.



I actually recognized the name which is why I looked up the account lol.


----------



## Infamy (May 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Just because your MMR wasn't high enough for you to get into Plat promotion doesn't mean Gold is harder to get out of than Silver



You mean I had to lose one before it would let me? My MMR is higher than a lot of plat 5 4 and 3's I see lol


----------



## Vaeny (May 30, 2013)

Holy shit, I was duoing with WAD, got matched with Plats obviously, and this one dude was so toxic.

Trash talking me all champ select because I was silver 2, then when we play he admits I'm better than most ''Plat 5 shitters''. 
I had to convince him WAD was lying when he said I was a smurf, like that lie would ever work on anyone with half a brain, what kind of smurf is stuck in Silver for 200+ games?

Continues to flame, but this time he flames Diana the rest of the game.

Toxic players are the worst


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 30, 2013)

how do I combo with ryze? feels like I just button mash and things die. is it like r,e,q,w,q?


----------



## Gogeta (May 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Holy shit, I was duoing with WAD, got matched with Plats obviously, and this one dude was so toxic.
> 
> Trash talking me all champ select because I was silver 2, then when we play he admits I'm better than most ''Plat 5 shitters''.
> I had to convince him WAD was lying when he said I was a smurf, like that lie would ever work on anyone with half a brain, what kind of smurf is stuck in Silver for 200+ games?
> ...



You can stop  bragging about playing against plats now 

Toxic players are present everywhere, this is well known Vae  and you know it


----------



## Darth (May 30, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> how do I combo with ryze? feels like I just button mash and things die. is it like r,e,q,w,q?



Might as well glue your forehead onto the keyboard. 

Save your W for when you need it to escape or secure a kill. Other than that, HULK SMASH.


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> Might as well glue your forehead onto the keyboard.
> 
> Save your W for when you need it to escape or secure a kill. Other than that, HULK SMASH.



lol

last question is it viable to get 2 seraph embraces? 

I normally get frozen heart, abysmal sceptre, rod of ages, boots and seraphs embrace. what should my last item be?


----------



## Gogeta (May 30, 2013)

Muramana :/


----------



## Infamy (May 30, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> lol
> 
> last question is it viable to get 2 seraph embraces?
> 
> I normally get frozen heart, abysmal sceptre, rod of ages, boots and seraphs embrace. what should my last item be?



Best Ryze build is Seraphs, Sorc boots, RoA, Spirit of the Spectral Wraith, Spirit Visage, Frozen Heart.
And Ryze's max dps combo is Q W Q E Q you can kinda throw your ult in there whenever.


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 30, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Best Ryze build is Seraphs, Sorc boots, RoA, Spirit of the Spectral Wraith, Spirit Visage, Frozen Heart.
> And Ryze's max dps combo is Q W Q E Q you can kinda throw your ult in there whenever.



I'll try it out, thanks.

and yeah the manamune change sucks, but it helps jayce and kha so I won't complain.


----------



## Darth (May 30, 2013)

I'd rather replace SV with a Banshee's tbh and I wouldn't build frozen heart against every team, but yeah RoA and Seraphs are most definitely core on Ryze.

Honestly, Void Staff, WotA, Spectral Wraith, Guardian Angel, Iceborn Gauntlets, Frozen Heart, etc all fall under "k i finished my core what now".


----------



## Vaeny (May 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You can stop  bragging about playing against plats now
> 
> Toxic players are present everywhere, this is well known Vae  and you know it



Ain't even bragging, but okay.


----------



## Darth (May 30, 2013)

He's duo'ing with a Diamond 5, of course he's going to get matched up against Platinums. 

Whether or not he feeds is another matter entirely. 

But yeah Vae, NOBODY CARES HERPADERP.


----------



## Vaeny (May 30, 2013)

I've never fed with WAD.
I ain't trash like you.


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> I'd rather replace SV with a Banshee's tbh and I wouldn't build frozen heart against every team, but yeah RoA and Seraphs are most definitely core on Ryze.
> 
> Honestly, Void Staff, WotA, Spectral Wraith, Guardian Angel, Iceborn Gauntlets, Frozen Heart, etc all fall under "k i finished my core what now".



I tried infamys' build and it was pretty awesome. I'll try and substitute these others just to get a feel for different builds.


----------



## αce (May 30, 2013)

not trash
but clearly not plat


----------



## Vaeny (May 30, 2013)

Clearly I'm Plat level if Plat players say I'm better than some Plat players


----------



## Darth (May 30, 2013)

αce said:


> not trash
> but clearly still silver



FTFY           .


----------



## Gogeta (May 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Clearly I'm Plat level if Plat players say I'm better than some Plat players



I must be Diamond level when they (my diamond friends) tell me i could easily reach diamond


----------



## αce (May 30, 2013)

i have plat level adc friends (2 to be precise, who got me into the game) who cleared silver in 2 days
if you played 100+ games in silver 2 playing mostly adc you clearly belong there since the common denominator in all of those games is...well you

we've all trashed a plat in lane before
some of them are just bad


and god knows we've all trashed golds in lane
doesn't mean i deserve gold


----------



## αce (May 30, 2013)

tl;dr
the only people in in here who can claim to be plat level material (consistent with the average skill level of plat, not including baddies) are WAD and probably Infamy

or if you're korean


----------



## Vaeny (May 30, 2013)

I've beaten every Plat lane I've faced in bot, though


----------



## αce (May 30, 2013)

so you do the same in silver right? okay well you either don't know how to press advantages or you throw monumentally and thus deserve silver

because if you trash every plat lane you should logically trash every silver lane 2x harder
and when a lane gets trashed _that_ hard its hard to lose a game
especially bot lane


----------



## Vaeny (May 30, 2013)

I tend to beat every silver bot lane, yes, the only times I struggle is when I get support players that are essentially useless.

The problem lies in the fact that okay, I carry most of the time but when you get a team that can't peel or defend you at all, you'll have an issue as an ADC, even if you're fed.


----------



## αce (May 30, 2013)

not if you end the game before 25 minutes


----------



## Vaeny (May 30, 2013)

It's hard to end the game at 25 minutes if you're the only person taking objectives or trying to at least.

Excuses, I know, but I'm not Diamond level, I'm Plat at the highest, and I still struggle with some people in Silver.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 30, 2013)

isnt wesley plat now to?


----------



## Darth (May 30, 2013)

I don't think we have any Platinum players in this thread. Just two Diamonds, 4 golds, and a a bunch of silver/bronze/unranked players.


----------



## Gogeta (May 30, 2013)

The way i went through Silver is i owned the enemy laner which was easy every time, then i just pushed till the end of days

After i've reached their Inhib turret, they even sent 3 man teams because i'd just even kill both of them at once. Sometimes even 5 man teams came. So i just instructed the team to go push mid/bot and since they saw me being fed they listened to me more often than not and voila.


----------



## Darth (May 30, 2013)

I got to Gold by destroying the enemy nexus. 

Tricky I know but it can be done. 

Do it enough times and bam you'll be Diamond before you know it.


----------



## Gogeta (May 30, 2013)

Thing is even in normals where i try to win, i just don't want to legit win if i don't have fun doing it.

Like, even though i won last game, if i didn't just push top and not give a darn about everyone else, if i actually went to help my teammates when they went in the enemy jungle, we could easily have much less deaths and a lot more kills, probably finish faster.

See, it's not that i don't want to win it's that my mindset isn't as such that YES FINISH AS QUICKLY AS POSSIBLE AND ONTO THE NEXT GAME

It's still legit because i do roam from time to time and that i get a turret or two out of me pushing top anyway, but yeah it's really an attitude issue i should work on.
It's just that, you look at those pro players stream and how much they fuck around in ranked while still legit playing the game, i want that, sadly people in Gold/Plat don't feel that way


----------



## Vaeny (May 30, 2013)

Normals is for lulz.

Most of the time when I play normals now days, I fuck around and try stupid shit.


----------



## Sansa (May 30, 2013)

One more game til my promotion series.


----------



## αce (May 30, 2013)

clg scrims soon


----------



## Chausie (May 30, 2013)

Just broke an awesome win streak with the AD I play with, as the mid, jungle and top laner decided arguing about football was more important than the game


----------



## Sansa (May 30, 2013)

Qualified for my promotion series.

Bronze III prepare your anal cavity.


----------



## Infamy (May 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> I'd rather replace SV with a Banshee's tbh and I wouldn't build frozen heart against every team, but yeah RoA and Seraphs are most definitely core on Ryze.
> 
> Honestly, Void Staff, WotA, Spectral Wraith, Guardian Angel, Iceborn Gauntlets, Frozen Heart, etc all fall under "k i finished my core what now".



Its Shy's build. The spell vamp is ridiculous.


----------



## OS (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (May 30, 2013)

Turns out I'm going to be changing my last name to Skraggenhjelm, super Swedish name, yet we're the only family who will have it.

Our old ancestors noble name  Apparently even have our own sigil, fucking legit.


----------



## αce (May 30, 2013)

hey vae
we care


----------



## Vaeny (May 30, 2013)

I know, that's why I keep this personal blog updated.


----------



## Sansa (May 30, 2013)

Is the Bronze to Silver promotion series a bo3 or a bo5?


----------



## Infamy (May 30, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Is the Bronze to Silver promotion series a bo3 or a bo5?



All division 1 promos are best out of 5 I think.


----------



## αce (May 30, 2013)

yup bo5
been in my promotion series for 2 weeks now


----------



## OS (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 31, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _1 Hour and 17 minute game_ 









Please kill me. That was the longest game as a support I've ever done. CRUCIBLE SAVED THE GAME. What would happen is we would win teamfights when our inhibitor is down and we can't push with just two people. Then when our inhibitor is up, someone gets caught and they push down our inhibitor again and the cycle repeats. 

I shouldn't have gotten shurelyas. Locket would've been better. I get boots 5 because I have to constantly fucking ward all the time and I cannot get caught otherwise we would've lost the game (If me or Ezreal got caught, it would've been game over. Thankfully Blue Ezreal didn't get caught ever). I really wish there was a ward counter in the game because I am pretty damn sure I had the most put down.

587 CS as Varus. Lol.


----------



## Gogeta (May 31, 2013)

I am thinking of trying out GP top and Fiddle/Cho as junglers. Build for GP? Ive been thinking Warmog, Iceborn, IE, Omen, Sv/armas/lw/maw. Thoughts?


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> *Spoiler*: _1 Hour and 17 minute game_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gg no skin.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 31, 2013)

Darth said:


> gg no skin.



I don't know why I always forget to put on Victorious Janna when I play her. WAD, how good are you at top lane cause I have to play in this stupid tournament and one of the teams have a diamond I top laner. :l 

Or I don't know, I guess I would have to practice but fuck my life. I rather support.


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2013)

practice against Gogeta. 

Or myself. 

We both main top lane and we're pretty decent.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 31, 2013)

Well the guy plays assassins top - Rengar, Kha'zik, Akali. I guess he plays Singed too. But we'll see, I just don't want to face him round 1. So yeah any practice against them would be good.

I don't even get anything out of this tournament :l Though the host promises RP cards. Maybe. Z_Z


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2013)

Even if there's no prizes it'll still be fun.

I'll be online in about 3 and a half hours if you want to play a bit.


----------



## Gogeta (May 31, 2013)

Ill be on in about 3 and a half hours myself :3


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2013)

Gogeta 1v1 me.


----------



## Gogeta (May 31, 2013)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Maerala (May 31, 2013)

Playing Fiora top has become infinitely less difficult since I began using lifesteal quints and armor pen marks. Half the time someone picks Renekton if I pick her first though. Scumbags. 

Also shouldn't the new ultimate skin have been announced by now?


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2013)

I hope it's a Blitzcrank Ultimate.


----------



## Maerala (May 31, 2013)

amg hady pls stahp


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 31, 2013)

^Am I missing an inside joke or something?


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> ^Am I missing an inside joke or something?



all you need to know is that Blitz is 1v1 king.


----------



## Gogeta (May 31, 2013)

Ill beat yo blitz wif dariuso


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2013)

I feel like Blitz could actually do relatively well against Darius. 

Considering his mana shield counters execution abilities pretty hard.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I am thinking of trying out GP top and Fiddle/Cho as junglers. Build for GP? Ive been thinking Warmog, Iceborn, IE, Omen, Sv/armas/lw/maw. Thoughts?



Oh yeah I read this but I forgot to respond.

Anyways for GP, if you want to do CRITPLANK - Statik shiv is the best and then you can go for a tankier route. Otherwise I would go for Warmogs first. My build is usually Warmogs/Statik Shiv/Blade of the ruined King/IE for damage or Randuins for more tankiness/w.e you want on the last one. 

I don't like Iceborn because his Q already applies the slow. I mean I guess you can pretty much keep constantly slowing them with it but I never found much use on him. It does make him a little tankier. I'd play Gangplank more if I can carry with him.


----------



## Maerala (May 31, 2013)

Darth said:


> all you need to know is that Blitz is 1v1 king.


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Oh yeah I read this but I forgot to respond.
> 
> Anyways for GP, if you want to do CRITPLANK - Statik shiv is the best and then you can go for a tankier route. Otherwise I would go for Warmogs first. My build is usually Warmogs/Statik Shiv/Blade of the ruined King/IE for damage or Randuins for more tankiness/w.e you want on the last one.
> 
> I don't like Iceborn because his Q already applies the slow. I mean I guess you can pretty much keep constantly slowing them with it but I never found much use on him. It does make him a little tankier. I'd play Gangplank more if I can carry with him.


No Hydra?

Your advice is now irrelevant. 

Hydra/Muramana/Botrk/Elder Lizard is core. Randuins/SV/Warmogs/Sunfire/Maw for defensive options after. Statik Shiv for lulz and IE if you're going glass canon. 

This seems accurate.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 31, 2013)

Darth said:


> No Hydra?
> 
> Your advice is now irrelevant.
> 
> ...



If I have to go Hydra, I wouldn't go Statik shiv so yah. Elder Lizard? What? Meh maybe I should try your build then since I can't carry with GP on my build anyways. Even if I get fed, I get fucked.

I enjoy Statik shiv though, clears wave so easily + crit. Hydra doesn't give out crit.


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> *Spoiler*: _1 Hour and 17 minute game_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every fucking ez builds that blue shit now

LOL

Gj btw.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 31, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Every fucking ez builds that blue shit now
> 
> LOL
> 
> Gj btw.



He carried the game with it so I'm not complaining. But yeah every Ezreal pretty much go for that route. It's not that hard to play against but it is annoying. Also thank you.


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> If I have to go Hydra, I wouldn't go Statik shiv so yah. Elder Lizard? What? Meh maybe I should try your build then since I can't carry with GP on my build anyways. Even if I get fed, I get fucked.
> 
> I enjoy Statik shiv though, clears wave so easily + crit. Hydra doesn't give out crit.



Even easier to clear waves with hydra. Your Q procs the Splash from Hydra's passive. It's badass. Plus the Splash damage is multiplied by Crit damage if your Q crits. 

Lizard Elder also procs on your Q, auto's, and ult. True damage with the magic damage from your passive makes GP burn like a forest fire. And it makes your ult do way more damage. Plus the stats are awesome on him. You could replace Botrk with Iceborn or another durability item if you really wanted to as you already get enough lifesteal from Hydra. But the active on BotrK is just too awesome for GP as it helps him stick on targets more easily without Phage and is awesome for disengage in general. 

But if you just wanna shoot people with Q all day, Hydra, Shiv, Iceborn, Muramana, IE is like the best build ever to troll with. 800 damage Q's that slow, apply aoe slows, random magic damage, awesome crits, and splash damage lol.


----------



## Vaeny (May 31, 2013)

That 1 hour 17 min game, Varus didn't get Zephyr instead of boots?

What a waste.


----------



## Gogeta (May 31, 2013)

Darth said:


> I feel like Blitz could actually do relatively well against Darius.
> 
> Considering his mana shield counters execution abilities pretty hard.



Yeah because Darius needs to get that reset since this is not up until FB and it's not like it will go on CD anyway

Not to mention free harass from Darius and that his W counters Blitz's W.


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2013)

You seem to have misunderstood. When I said Blitz's mana shield would be a decent counter to execution abilities i was basing it off the fact that blitz would generally be able to avoid getting executed considering his mana shield activates when he's low on hp. Not even talking about the reset on his ult bro. His passive would simply nullify the damage from Darius's ult.


----------



## Didi (May 31, 2013)

Whenever I get GP in ARAM I rush Statik Shiv, then go Triforce, IE, cd boots, LW and by then the match is usually over


Critplank remains hilarious


----------



## Vaeny (May 31, 2013)

Blaze 3-0 Frost.

Damn son.


----------



## Vaeny (May 31, 2013)




----------



## OS (May 31, 2013)

Ambition trolling with Liss in champ select.


----------



## OS (May 31, 2013)

wait wtf? She's already banned in the Garena tourney? What have I misssed!?


----------



## αce (May 31, 2013)

rofl
blaze 3-0 frost
motherfucking _frost_


they won 12 straight
flame and amition usually have to carry cpt jack and lustboy past laning phase
needless to say when cpt jack wins laning phase the game just becomes laughable


oh how good it feels to be a blaze fan right now
only team that can probably compete with blaze is OMG, who apparently stomped the chinese all star team in their scrims



flame best top laner world
ambition arguable best mid laner world

/fanboy rant


----------



## αce (May 31, 2013)

also lol ambition played orianna and forgot to buy items
in the interview after he was like "i pressed my pot but it didn't go off and i was like wtf?"


----------



## αce (May 31, 2013)

also vae, hermes is a fucking questionable ADC
also it was sad seeing shy cry at the end of the game
apparently flame shits all over him during scrims

kinda funny considering how shy pooped all over everyone at all stars
huehue

gogeta take notes from these top laners and one day u will be best EUNE


----------



## Vaeny (May 31, 2013)

Gotta admit, after I saw Hermes lose by like 80 CS in laning phase against Cpt Jack, I kinda lost a lot of faith in his ability to play ADC at top level.


----------



## αce (May 31, 2013)

was like 50
but yeah
he got pooped on


----------



## Vaeny (May 31, 2013)

''I wonder if global warming will be enough to destroy the ozone layer. Only time will tell. ''

Qu1cksh0t pun on MVP Ozone vs CJ Entus Blaze


----------



## OS (May 31, 2013)

Is Sej OP? Oddone says she's ok.


----------



## αce (May 31, 2013)

global warming? more like supernova


also sejuani op


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2013)

inb4 mvp Ozone 3-0 Blaze


----------



## Wesley (May 31, 2013)

Anyone else think the TPA Shen skin is annoying?  Every time he melees I feel like my skull is being tapped.  Over and over again...


----------



## OS (May 31, 2013)

I bought it and just feel weird when i her a bop instead of a shing. 


It is only today i experience the true bronze solo que.


----------



## Sansa (May 31, 2013)

Critplank is the only way I've ever seen him built.

There's another way to build him?


----------



## OS (May 31, 2013)

How do I orianna?


----------



## αce (May 31, 2013)

critplank is shit build or if you're face rolling hard enough and you just want to troll


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Anyone else think the TPA Shen skin is annoying?  Every time he melees I feel like my skull is being tapped.  Over and over again...


They changed the sound for the auto attacks? cool i remember players complaining how it didn't sound any different. only played it once and that was on the day it was released so I never actually heard the new sound effect yet. 


Original Sin said:


> How do I orianna?



build ap, put your ball on your team's initiator, press r when he initiates, win game. 

simple right?


----------



## Vaeny (May 31, 2013)

Hady is so hardcore.

Beating shit with Blitz top.


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2013)

that yi ragequit lol.

so mad.


----------



## Vaeny (May 31, 2013)

Yi ragequit? I didn't even realize 

Rekkles raping everything on Shaco though, tower dives all day.


----------



## Sansa (May 31, 2013)

Rekkles 

2-0'd my promotion series as usual.

2 more tiers til Silver baby.


----------



## Vaeny (May 31, 2013)

3 latest games, you jelly Jiyeon?

He's a nice guy on Skype, even though he's kind of a horny little kid.

Kinda like me


----------



## Sansa (May 31, 2013)

Fuck you Vae.

Getting to play with Rekkles.


----------



## Vaeny (May 31, 2013)

Lol pls, I'm da best.


----------



## Gogeta (May 31, 2013)

Who is that


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2013)

some scrub who isn't even in the lcs


----------



## Sansa (May 31, 2013)

Watch Rekkles replace YellOwstar when he turns 17


----------



## Vaeny (May 31, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Watch Rekkles replace YellOwstar when he turns 17



Nah, he's in Samurai in Jeans now.


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2013)

it's always the teemo...


----------



## OS (May 31, 2013)

Thing is, if you dodge you still lose points. Is it less than losing though?


----------



## Violent by Design (May 31, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Thing is, if you dodge you still lose points. Is it less than losing though?



From my experience it is (usually), but I haven't played much this season.


----------



## MrChubz (May 31, 2013)

I lost 3 lp last time I dodged.


----------



## OS (May 31, 2013)

Oh here's another one. I was sej jungle and she's good. But I had a kha zix lose to Darius in lane in kills and CS! A kha losing in CS!!

Although, apparently the Darius was platinum when someone looked up his account


----------



## αce (May 31, 2013)

i swear when me and my friends play we flame eachother so much in chat
like you'd think we'd kill each other the next time we talk
then after game we are like "dude that game was hilarious"


----------



## Gogeta (May 31, 2013)

So is it about playing with a pro or diamond player


----------



## Vaeny (May 31, 2013)

Ranked 5s so stronk, best Elise.


----------



## OS (May 31, 2013)

Most pro mid laners know how to rock as liss.

Scarra is like, what do


----------



## Sansa (May 31, 2013)

It feels good to out carry the other team's fed AD carry.

Kog'Maw shit on me in lane, then mid game came and he couldn't even 1v1 me


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2013)

uh. obligatory FUCK YEAH TERRY GOT A PENTA WITH JAYCE!

Also holy shit welcome to Gold League aka throwfuckingcity. This game was all about who could have thrown harder and by god did the other team throw. Their arms must be so sore from that all that throwing 

Intense game and the first one i've felt like sharing in months. Fun as hell tho.


----------



## Shingy (May 31, 2013)

Just bought Renekton.

I heard he shuts down Vi.


----------



## OS (May 31, 2013)

If she goes top. Which she shouldn't.


----------



## Sansa (May 31, 2013)

Tbh, I don't like Vi in lane either.

She belongs in the jungle.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 31, 2013)

@Darth: YUP. Also we would win teamfights even with Baron on them. PENTA KILLLLLLLLL

I didn't want to celebrate too early but holy damn I was pumped.


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2013)

Shingy said:


> Just bought Renekton.
> 
> I heard he shuts down Vi.



to be fair renekton shuts down a lot of people.


----------



## Vaeny (May 31, 2013)

3-0 in our legit 5v5 team


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> 3-0 in our legit 5v5 team



so tempted to neg this post as you're bragging about a challenger player carrying you in 5v5 bronze tier. 

eh fuck it i'll neg u anyway. ck


----------



## Sansa (May 31, 2013)

Was Lux always this easy?

I just shit on mid everytime and carry the game, some zed raged and said Lux was a noob champ


----------



## Vaeny (May 31, 2013)

The winning streak continues, all the teams have been mad so far about Rekkles ''ruining silver games''


----------



## Guiness (May 31, 2013)

hey, the only way i'll be able to play league of legends in the barracks is if i get a mobile broadband device. im thinking of getting a jetpack from verizon.

how much data does it use up, league of legends that is?


----------



## Sansa (May 31, 2013)

You're really on a ranked team with rekkles?

Also, Saint fed hilariously just now


----------



## Sansa (May 31, 2013)

Just checked Curse's roster on league.

Doublelift is there.

Crs Doublelift?


----------



## αce (May 31, 2013)

doublelift has said hes not leaving clg
its probably just a troll


----------



## αce (May 31, 2013)

this thread is even shitter now that people have made it a blog


----------



## Sansa (May 31, 2013)

This is my brother.

I'm actually Diamond 3.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 1, 2013)

αce said:


> this thread is even shitter now that people have made it a blog



Here's one of mine.

Finally Gold 1. Stole baron by missing my smite...and won the game because of that. Yup.
-------------------------------------------
This does not relate to my stealing baron thing.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

αce said:


> this thread is even shitter now that people have made it a blog



Yep. Sadface.

Well, ill still stick to Jax but i've always also been interested in Vayne. 

After playing against a long time Vayne mainer, and an ADC main for 2 years who.happened to  play Vayne, i am pumped up. The first guy would easily zone and shit on every gold player easily, if not plat too. The second guy kited the fuck out of a fed Yorick, while being fairly behind herself. That was awesome. How viable is she top? Who wouldn't you put her against


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 1, 2013)

4N said:


> hey, the only way i'll be able to play league of legends in the barracks is if i get a mobile broadband device. im thinking of getting a jetpack from verizon.
> 
> how much data does it use up, league of legends that is?



a standard game uses about 12-14 mb, then you would also have to make provision for those random 30 -50 mb patches.


----------



## kluang (Jun 1, 2013)

I just reach 30. And now trying pvp


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> *You're really on a ranked team with rekkles?*
> 
> Also, Saint fed hilariously just now



Yepp.



Gogeta said:


> Yep. Sadface.
> 
> Well, ill still stick to Jax but i've always also been interested in Vayne.
> 
> After playing against a long time Vayne mainer, and an ADC main for 2 years who.happened to  play Vayne, i am pumped up. The first guy would easily zone and shit on every gold player easily, if not plat too. The second guy kited the fuck out of a fed Yorick, while being fairly behind herself. That was awesome. How viable is she top? Who wouldn't you put her against



You use it as a blog just as much as some other people here


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

I do use it to rant every now and then but i don't post a picture of every match where i do good, Vae


----------



## Maerala (Jun 1, 2013)

51% lifesteal with full build as Fiora.

Doing it rite?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I do use it to rant every now and then but i don't post a picture of every match where i do good, Vae



Okay, I'll make sure just to rant in the future ck


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

Well it will cut your post count by at least a half ck


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

Nah I'll post as much but won't include photos


----------



## Wesley (Jun 1, 2013)

Trying out Leona for the first time...I'm on a hotstreak!  Haven't lost yet and made it back to Gold I.  She's tough, she has an active, aggressive play style.  Often when I play Nami or Sona I'm left wondering what am I supposed to do?  After pressing all my buttons it just seems like I'm in the middle of a team fight with nothing left.

Not with Leona.  She's always got something going on.  Lots of fun and very rewarding when played right.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 1, 2013)

Haven't played in months, time to break off a little rust.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 1, 2013)

Im gonna buy leona and go balls deep.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

I've got 6.3k but I'm not sure if I should buy another rune page or a champion


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Haven't played in months, time to break off a little rust.


Sephy! 

Welcome back.


Wesley said:


> Trying out Leona for the first time...I'm on a hotstreak!  Haven't lost yet and made it back to Gold I.  She's tough, she has an active, aggressive play style.  Often when I play Nami or Sona I'm left wondering what am I supposed to do?  After pressing all my buttons it just seems like I'm in the middle of a team fight with nothing left.
> 
> Not with Leona.  She's always got something going on.  Lots of fun and very rewarding when played right.



Leona's awesome but the only thing I'm not fond of with her is that she can only go all in. So if you fall behind and go all in, you'll lose and just fall further behind.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 1, 2013)

Finally done with ranked anyone wanna play some normals with me?
@Vae get more rune pages
More rune pages = more elo


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

So 1 more rune page will get me gold, then plat and so on?

Ok.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

I've played this game for almost a year, still 2 rune pages

scrub4lyf


----------



## Infamy (Jun 1, 2013)

That's pretty much how it works.



Gogeta said:


> I've played this game for almost a year, still 2 rune pages
> 
> scrub4lyf


how D: do you not have a lifesteal page? that shit is so op


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

Infamy said:


> how D: do you not have a lifesteal page? that shit is so op



Only 2 pages, one for AD one for AP

But then again i stopped playing AP champs altogether so i kind of change the AP page to either ArPen/AD or AS/ArPen depending on whether or not ill go top or jungle.

And the sad part is i have like

Mpen,Hybrid,ArPen,AD,AS marks, 

HP/LVL, Mana/5/lvl,Armor seals,

Flat MR,Flat AP,AP/lvl blues,

AD,ArPen,Armor,Flat AP quints

 No IP


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

Also for Vayne top i run AD Mark/Quints page, but i remember someone saying AS Marks/ArPen Quints are the best.

Thoughts?


----------



## Infamy (Jun 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Also for Vayne top i run AD Mark/Quints page, but i remember someone saying AS Marks/ArPen Quints are the best.
> 
> Thoughts?



For Vayne top specifically I'd say ArPen marks and AD quints. Vayne already builds a ton of AS. At least I do (I go Botrk > PD Always)


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

Gogeta pls, you need lifesteal quints.

2 lifesteal quints 1 AD.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

Wouldn't BotRK > FM be better?

Ahh, so much testing to do. Oh well, thanks for the input :3



Vae said:


> Gogeta pls, you need lifesteal quints.
> 
> 2 lifesteal quints 1 AD.



BUT THEY ARE EXPENSIVE AND I WANT MS QUINTS


----------



## Infamy (Jun 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Wouldn't BotRK > FM be better?
> 
> Ahh, so much testing to do. Oh well, thanks for the input :3
> 
> ...



Situational. If you're fed just get PD if you think you might get blown up get FM first.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 1, 2013)

Anyone got some tips on playing janna? Like what they max or build first?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Anyone got some tips on playing janna? Like what they max or build first?



Playing support? Max R-> E (shield) -> Q -> W.

Standard support builds charm + 3 wards + 3 pots (maybe 1 vision 1 normal ward depending if you wanna go aggressive.

Go into sightstone and the upgrade ruby sightstone, then perhaps a philo stone if you're ahead. If no one on your team is building bulwark/locket, then you build it. Get an oracle mid/late game and clear wards.

If you're fed for some reason getting a void staff is probably the best thing you can have for damage.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

Even though i am having good scores as Vayne it's as if i am getting carried every game.

Also i hate Zed so freaking much now. As an ADC, getting 2 shotted is a pain. His Ult, Q + E just insta-killed me. Good thing i got Omen though.

Quadra kill too :3

Thing is, i can't kite more than 1 person and even then they'll just Flash + BotRK + FM + Rylais or some shit. Meh.
My positioning sucks though.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Even though i am having good scores as Vayne it's as if i am getting carried every game.
> 
> Also i hate Zed so freaking much now. As an ADC, getting 2 shotted is a pain. His Ult, Q + E just insta-killed me. Good thing i got Omen though.
> 
> ...



Zed is the bane of all squishies. Borderline OP imo.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

Zed Mid doesn't fuck with Lux mid.

Final Spark the true killer.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Zed Mid doesn't fuck with Lux mid.
> 
> Final Spark the true killer.



And Lux ultis, and Zed will ulti, making him invulnerable for a brief moment, rendering lux's ult useless

Also do i take Omen or GA against Zed in the future?


----------



## Chausie (Jun 1, 2013)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Playing support? Max R-> E (shield) -> Q -> W.
> 
> Standard support builds charm + 3 wards + 3 pots (maybe 1 vision 1 normal ward depending if you wanna go aggressive.
> 
> ...




Not W before Q then? And then just generic support, got ya.

Thanks!


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> And Lux ultis, and Zed will ulti, making him invulnerable for a brief moment, rendering lux's ult useless
> 
> Also do i take Omen or GA against Zed in the future?



How would zed be able to ult if Lux hits him with light binding.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How would zed be able to ult if Lux hits him with light binding.



Isnt that a snare


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

It's a snare, but it has a much longer range than Death Mark so Lux should be to hit her full combo on him without stepping into his range.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

vayne top?
any decent jungler will shit on you
ignoring the fact that most bruisers will shit on you regardless


----------



## Guiness (Jun 1, 2013)

Zed can easily close gaps though.

 the lux in question can land her skillshots then yeah, zed will have a hard time but if zed gets in range, lux will just bursted down lol.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Not W before Q then? And then just generic support, got ya.
> 
> Thanks!



I prefer Q over W second for the wave clear + lower cd for peeling because it's during the mid game onwards where you have the enemy grouped up and sieging your tower.


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

I think people have the right to complain when their support(lux) doesn't get sightstone or their jungler(diana) doesn't gank bot, even though bot was pushing the lane.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

U





αce said:


> vayne top?
> any decent jungler will shit on you
> ignoring the fact that most bruisers will shit on you regardless




Well no i won over Kha Zix. Lee came to gank? E him into a wall. Plus i had it warded so not much he could've done. I am guessing the plat V Kha Zix tryharded because he raged in all chat. Plus a few diamonds have told me that its legit, just those with ranged poke and all ins (kennen, Irelia) are a problem.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

khazix laning phase isn't that faceroll though
if u face a wukong, irelia, riven etc. you'll get pooped on


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

Unless Riven flashes i dont see how she ould ever reach me


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Isnt that a snare



Snares don't stop a channeled spell but they do prevent champions from casting spells that physically move them, like Ezreal's blink or Zed's ult. 

So if Lux snares Zed before he can cast his ultimate, he'll get combo'd. 

But if Zed manages to cast his ultimate before the snare hits him, he'll become untargetable and the Snare will just phase through him and he'll probably kill Lux. 

Against Zed, I recommend rushing Zhonyas as AP and take barrier as your second summoner. If you're AD, take barrier anyway and get a Quicksilver Sash somewhere along the line as the activate removes the mark from Zed's ult. Randuins is your best defensive choice vs AD Assassins in general.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

> Unless Riven flashes i dont see how she ould ever reach me



she zones you out of the lane and if u go to cs she kills you
if you go to auto her, she shields and kills you

yeah vayne vs riven doesnt work


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah that's lovely

I am just going to be on my way now


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

was watching voy's stream last week and he was playing Riven top vs Godfabby on Vayne. 

God wrecked Voy pretty hard levels 1-6. But once Voy got 6, and since he managed to cs at turret well enough, he killed Vayne with one combo. Wasn't even close. Literally just ulted and killed Vayne instantly. 

Vayne can do really well top lane, but against a bruiser you can easily get oneshotted so you have to play extremely safe. Which is why against a lot of bruisers Vayne is considered a bad matchup.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

lol
riven was my highest win rate last season in ranked
and i play vayne more than any other champion

disregard my opinion since you think i suck 
but a good riven will just wait until lvl 2-3 and then its over


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

> was watching voy's stream last week and he was playing Riven top vs Godfabby on Vayne.



yes but fabby is best vayne world
and voys riven isnt megazero level
come at me


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> was watching voy's stream last week and he was playing Riven top vs Godfabby on Vayne.
> 
> God wrecked Voy pretty hard levels 1-6. But once Voy got 6, and since he managed to cs at turret well enough, he killed Vayne with one combo. Wasn't even close. Literally just ulted and killed Vayne instantly.
> 
> Vayne can do really well top lane, but against a bruiser you can easily get oneshotted so you have to play extremely safe. Which is why against a lot of bruisers Vayne is considered a bad matchup.



I am not saying Vayne is above bruisers

Just that unlike some other ADC's (basically those with no escape, AKA MF, Sivir, Kog she can actually be played top lane.

I mean you all remember that Twitch vs Riven in the LCS

that was dope as fuck.



αce said:


> lol
> riven was my highest win rate last season in ranked
> and i play vayne more than any other champion
> 
> ...



I don't mind your opinion being "Riven wins"

Being "YOU GO FOR CS INSTANT DEATH BREATHE FROM 3000 UNITS AWAY INSTANT DEATH"

Basically your ignorance and fanboyism is why i said that.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 1, 2013)

Is megazero best riven na?


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

I believe he won the 1v1 Riven tournament


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

αce said:


> yes but fabby is best vayne world
> and voys riven isnt megazero level
> come at me


how do you mute twitch chat again?

i forgot. 


Gogeta said:


> I am not saying Vayne is above bruisers
> 
> Just that unlike some other ADC's (basically those with no escape, AKA MF, Sivir, Kog she can actually be played top lane.
> 
> ...



any adc can be played top lane if you have good positioning, whether or not you have multiple escapes. Ezreal, Vayne, Corki, Graves, Draven, Caitlyn, and Tristana have all had spikes of popularity in top lane before and i'm sure they'll appear there one day again. So no, I'd disagree that Vayne is one of a select few ADC's that can be played top lane as I personally believe there are several adc's that can.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

its called exaggerating to make my point...
and i dont see how the term fanboyism applies....


on another unrelated note, i already know you told people you think i suck though
dont know why you have to say it behind my back. kinda peeves me when people just dont say it to my face


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I don't mind your opinion being "Riven wins"
> 
> Being "YOU GO FOR CS INSTANT DEATH BREATHE FROM 3000 UNITS AWAY INSTANT DEATH"
> 
> Basically your ignorance and fanboyism is why i said that.



calls ace out for being ignorant and a fanboy and then posts stupid shit like *"YOU GO FOR CS INSTANT DEATH BREATHE FROM 3000 UNITS AWAY INSTANT DEATH"*



Gogeta come on man. You're better than that.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

like vae is toxic as fuck
but at least he tells me i suck straight up
not via adrian


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> any adc can be played top lane if you have good positioning, whether or not you have multiple escapes. Ezreal, Vayne, Corki, Graves, Draven, Caitlyn, and Tristana have all had spikes of popularity in top lane before and i'm sure they'll appear there one day again. So no, I'd disagree that Vayne is one of a select few ADC's that can be played top lane as I personally believe there are several adc's that can.



I've seen all of those you've mentioned except Tristana go top, but i am saying that Vayne is played top the most



αce said:


> its called exaggerating to make my point...
> and i dont see how the term fanboyism applies....
> 
> 
> ...



Because people usually take it too personally

When i've told people that i've done it to make them improve, to make them see that they have flaws (as we all do), because if i just tell you you are the best you won't do anything about it. 

And as to why i've said that behind your back, probably simply mad after the game. I think your decision making sucks balls, i don't know about your mechanics, but yeah.

Plus, if anything, you do suck dick cause you are in Silver 5. So does Jiyeon for being Bronze. So do i for being Gold. Don't take it too personally, i don't think any of us barring WAD is any good, but taking it off on you was wrong. Sorry about that.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 1, 2013)

Kay can we establish

That I never told Ace anything

Directly


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> calls ace out for being ignorant and a fanboy and then posts stupid shit like *"YOU GO FOR CS INSTANT DEATH BREATHE FROM 3000 UNITS AWAY INSTANT DEATH"*
> 
> 
> 
> Gogeta come on man. You're better than that.



I was also making a point. Look at his post. "Go for CS she kills you"
"Go for auto she kills you"

You know no champion simply does that, and he just trashes my beliefs as if they are absolute garbage. If anything this thread is to debate that not to go "lol no you'll insta-die no matter what"

That's basically what the post is



Godaime Hokage said:


> Kay can we establish
> 
> That I never told Ace anything
> 
> Directly



That fixes everything


----------



## Infamy (Jun 1, 2013)

For Vayne top Riven is my #1 favorite matchup..Its not really losable unless you get owned by the jungler.


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

God damn normals. I'm playing normals to practice ori and I have this Elise jungler that doesn't even once give me blue. Matter of fact, she said that I don't need it. Keep in mind this elise has 0!!!! AP.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 1, 2013)

Vae #1 gossip NA/EU.

This girl is the nastiest skank bitch.

Do not trust her.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

uh infamy ill play you
but let me get on my actual computer b4 we do

and gg adrian


also after we play, and you rek me im just gonna go ahead and quote myself when i said "a *good riven* will wait" 
gg im trash


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I've seen all of those you've mentioned except Tristana go top, but i am saying that Vayne is played top the most


Personally, I've seen Ezreal or Cait top the most. 

I mean obviously we've played on different servers with different preferences but in the 3K+ games I've played Vayne top was definitely not the most common occurence in my experience. 


Godaime Hokage said:


> Kay can we establish
> 
> That I never told Ace anything
> 
> Directly



Dude you're worse than a woman. 

We can't tell you anything without you blabbing it out to your girlfriends. 

gg adrian cannot be trusted.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

αce said:


> like vae is toxic as fuck
> but at least he tells me i suck straight up
> not via adrian



I also straight up call you the N word.

I'm a dick but at least I'm honest about what I am 

I AIN'T HIDING IT.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> Personally, I've seen Ezreal or Cait top the most.
> 
> I mean obviously we've played on different servers with different preferences but in the 3K+ games I've played Vayne top was definitely not the most common occurence in my experience.



I've seen Soraka with FULL AP page on top with Dorans Ring start

That was terrifying.



Vae said:


> I also straight up call you the N word.
> 
> I'm a dick but at least I'm honest about what I am
> 
> I AIN'T HIDING IT.



N word really

Say ^ (use bro)

[YOUTUBE]5Vj2iQSeboA[/YOUTUBE]

Either watch the whole shit or go to 5:35


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> God damn normals. I'm playing normals to practice ori and I have this Elise jungler that doesn't even once give me blue. Matter of fact, she said that I don't need it. Keep in mind this elise has 0!!!! AP.


I coulda sworn the blue buff wasn't conveniently placed in the middle of mid lane for the midlaner to take at their leisure. 

Don't give junglers too much flak for not letting you have their buffs lol. They need to remain relevant in the game too. If they can afford to give you blue then so be it. If not, manage your mana pool and play smarter. It doesn't suddenly become impossible to win lane without a blue buff.


Infamy said:


> For Vayne top Riven is my #1 favorite matchup..Its not really losable unless you get owned by the jungler.


As Vayne or as Riven?


Vae said:


> I also straight up call you the N word.
> 
> I'm a dick but at least I'm honest about what I am
> 
> I AIN'T HIDING IT.



You suck.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 1, 2013)

Even if Riven waits she can't kill Vayne ever unless she has summoners over her I would think. Maybe the Riven's I played against just sucked.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

or maybe im just stupid and overrate riven

maybe i shouldnt say all of this considering a corki rekt me top when i was playing riven
TOO MUCH DAMAGES


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> I coulda sworn the blue buff wasn't conveniently placed in the middle of mid lane for the midlaner to take at their leisure.
> 
> Don't give junglers too much flak for not letting you have their buffs lol. They need to remain relevant in the game too. If they can afford to give you blue then so be it. If not, manage your mana pool and play smarter. It doesn't suddenly become impossible to win lane without a blue buff.


We were ahead. She had already taken the blue for herself 2 times and was ahead of me because she stole kills. Did I mention she literally had 0 ap? 

I was soloing the golem and then she came, I thought she would help but nope. Smited it away from me and said I don't need it and I should go back to base.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

Custom sets are disabled....


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

okay nvm i just looked up brna playing against a vayne
couldnt kill her

gg i suck
no wonder im silver v


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Even if Riven waits she can't kill Vayne ever unless she has summoners over her I would think. Maybe the Riven's I played against just sucked.



I somewhat have these feelings

deep inside of me



αce said:


> or maybe im just stupid and overrate riven
> 
> maybe i shouldnt say all of this considering a corki rekt me top when i was playing riven
> TOO MUCH DAMAGES



See you suck dick


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

same with westrice
IM SO BAD


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

FUCKING NOOB SILVER 5


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

Atleast he isn't Bronze V.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Atleast he isn't me.



FTFY

Dis is good
rite


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

Gogeta, you're trash at everything except top lane.

How about you learn to play the game properly, you piece of overrated garbage


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Gogeta, you're trash at everything except top lane.



Say something i don't know.



> How about you learn to play the game properly, you piece of overrated garbage



I don't really care about any other position. The only reason i am playing jungle is really because sometimes i am forced to go jungle. Otherwise i'd stick to top.

Dyrus rarely goes ADC, and you think he does well? No, but the reason he doesn't feed hard is because his decision making is good enough not to. His mechanics are simply not on par with ADC mains.

Same here, this is the reason i don't feed in Gold 3 as an ADC too.

If anything you are trash at top lane, but you'll just go "ITS MY LEAST PLAYED ROLE IDC"
Same here man. You go be the jack of all but a master of none. I don't wish to be that.


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

If my sig was in hd it would make the set perfect


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> FTFY
> 
> Dis is good
> rite


no. because jiyeon is bronze 3. 

get your facts straight you failure. 


Vae said:


> Gogeta, you're trash at everything except top lane.
> 
> How about you learn to play the game properly, you piece of overrated garbage



Vae, you're trash at everything except ad carry. 

How about you learn to play the game properly, you piece of underrated garbage.


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Say something i don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf this guy talks shit about Dyrus's ADC when he doesn't know shit. 

Get out Gogeta. You have proven yourself ignorant of this game's professional scene. 

[YOUTUBE]FW9fK581VbA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> no. because jiyeon is bronze 3.
> 
> get your facts straight you failure.



Sadface

Sorry Jiyeon, ive underestimated you



> Vae, you're trash at everything except ad carry.
> 
> How about you learn to play the game properly, you piece of underrated garbage.



HE IS THE BETTER JUNGLER AND MID LANER THO


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> wtf this guy talks shit about Dyrus's ADC when he doesn't know shit.
> 
> Get out Gogeta. You have proven yourself ignorant of this game's professional scene.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FW9fK581VbA[/YOUTUBE]



I've seen that video.

And he was 2-7 at the beginning. Aside from the last kill on TF everything else was nothing extraordinary (Yes, even that kiting on Nidalee's WITH Q AND RED BUFF AND NUNU'S SNOWBALL)


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

I've seen better.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 1, 2013)

Dyrus better adc than Doublelift srsly


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

Too bad I'm not bad at top, the only facts you base it on is our 1v1, in which I played overly aggressive and nothing like I do in lane.

In fact, I'd say Top is my best role after maybe ADC and Jungle.


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I've seen that video.
> 
> And he was 2-7 at the beginning. Aside from the last kill on TF everything else was nothing extraordinary (Yes, even that kiting on Nidalee's WITH Q AND RED BUFF AND NUNU'S SNOWBALL)



He got hella camped by TF/Nocturne and five man dived on his turret several times.

He made some pretty sick plays that game don't hate. His previous kda doesn't represent his actual ability at adc.

fucking hater. 

get out.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Too bad I'm not bad at top, the only facts you base it on is our 1v1, in which I played overly aggressive and nothing like I do in lane.
> 
> In fact, I'd say Top is my best role after maybe ADC and Jungle.



Save your excuses

The fact that you are still Silver says enough.

Fact is, my mechanics are better than yours, and not to mention that your decision making is shit too if you still can't rise no matter what role you play


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Save your excuses
> 
> The fact that you are still Silver says enough.
> 
> Fact is, my mechanics are better than yours, and not to mention that your decision making is shit too if you still can't rise no matter what role you play



Fact is that your mechanics are trash, and you're still shit at the game even if you're the most amazing ''OMG GOLD ELO PLAYER''

Deal with the fact that you're trash.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

J4 is strong 

First 5v5 with him and I went like 8/3/19.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> J4 is strong
> 
> First 5v5 with him and I went like 8/3/19.



Go top, pick ArPen marks, AD quints, 21-9 masteries, and rape. Go Doran/s + Brutalizer, + Tank

Just rape shit.


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

Now if only I could read Mandarin.


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

Well actually, 

here are some others translated






Last one keeps making me laugh.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

Everyone should play super deep throat LoL edition.


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Everyone should play super deep throat LoL edition.



wait, what?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

Super

Deep Throat

League Of Legends Edition.


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

Baby you couldn't handle me


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Well actually,
> 
> here are some others translated
> 
> ...


Lol these are great. 


Jiyeon said:


> Super
> 
> Deep Throat
> 
> League Of Legends Edition.



 

this 

guy


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.lolhentai.net/superdeepthroat


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

AHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

It's quality mang.

Watching Nurse Akali's mascara stream down her face while she has a cock lodged in her throat is hot as fuck.


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

I can't. I don't know how to react besides laughter.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

>5-0 placement matches
>Get placed in Silver 2


----------



## Guiness (Jun 1, 2013)

just played a game using my new jetpack. an aram.

gonna try an actual normal and hopefully i get the same or even better framerate and latency. twas a fun game as well. my taric build was hilarious XD


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

4N said:


> just played a game using my new jetpack. an aram.
> 
> gonna try an actual normal and hopefully i get the same or even better framerate and latency. twas a fun game as well. my taric build was hilarious XD



frame rate has nothing to do with you internet. Your FPS is determined by your hardware.

Ping/Latency is what measures your stability with your connection.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> >5-0 placement matches
> >Get placed in Silver 2



Isn't the highest you can get placed Silver I?


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Isn't the highest you can get placed Silver I?



He's talking about 5v5 ranked. Not solo queue. 

And your placement in 5v5 ranked is a combination of your performance in your first 5 matches as well as a combination of all the ratings of each individual in your ranked team. 

So if you are only ranked at silver 2 after your placement matches, it has more to do with your solo queue rating than it does with your performance in the placement games.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 1, 2013)

I was one of the 350 players to take part in the survey, I feel so involved 



> Xerath players are dramatically more likely to visit the forums, but not post, than to not visit the league forums at all.



I was part of this group too


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 1, 2013)

Add me, SynTheSquidgy.


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Add me, SynTheSquidgy.



What's in it for us?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

I fucking hate Xerath.

He hits you from like 10 km away, what the shit.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> What's in it for us?



Friendship :amazed


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Friendship :amazed



lol feel free to add me then. Darth Sheik


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 1, 2013)

Alright, added


----------



## Bioness (Jun 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I fucking hate Xerath.
> 
> He hits you from like 10 km away, what the shit.



I love him, the problem is I often have trouble killing Champions using him, and it isn't like I'm not trying either, at the end of the matches I rank highest in damage of all 10 players, it is just killing them that is the problem.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Isn't the highest you can get placed Silver I?



Ranked 5s, Rekkles said that when he made a team with all challenger players and they went 4-1, they got placed in Diamond 3.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 1, 2013)

Xerath is so good if played correctly, I played with this one not to long ago and we were losing pretty hard. But then this Xerath hit everything he had on literally all 5 enemies at baron and we ended up winning with the score like 8-30.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 1, 2013)

k looks like this jetpack i bought was worth it. 90-110 ping in a normal. awesome. not too much data being used. only played 2 games so far and bought 40mb used. dunno how it works with skype, hopefully not too much data if i use both 2 at once.,


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

How much data do you get and how much does it cost?

for a 3g package it sounds pretty neat.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> How much data do you get and how much does it cost?
> 
> for a 3g package it sounds pretty neat.



i can only 5gb for $50 with AT&T.

and its using 4g LTE. 

I mean ping ranging from 90 to 170 isn't the greatest but its stable enough to play on.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

Our first team loss 

We're all depressed now.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm going to join the kitchen bandits.

Then I'll carry them to the LCS and have a scandal with KeireiAutumn.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 1, 2013)

how good is kiwikid as a top laner?


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Then I'll carry them to the LCS and have a scandal with KeireiAutumn.


I dunno mang, Keirei's pretty cute. I don't think she'll settle for you. 

[YOUTUBE]pedAOlpzhIk[/YOUTUBE]


4N said:


> how good is kiwikid as a top laner?



Maybe top ten NA?

Maybe..


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

ITT: People whose lives are dependent on how good they think they are at this game

cough cough gogetavae


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

Ace, you're absolute garbage at life.

Hang yourself.


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Ace, you're absolute garbage at life.
> 
> Hang yourself.



ITT: Rustled Jimmies. ck


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

Tell that to my blowup dolls.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

mildly amusing


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

honestly i have more fun watching lcs/ogn than playing this game
it's kind of like how I used to care about rep, post count and this forum as a whole
over the years it just slowly dies for you

if im not playing with friends im probably not playing this game
well, it lasted longer than hon did. that game was a fucking unbalanced champion galore, the company sucked and people raged over voice chat

only thing HON has over LOL is that the client is so much better than its not even comparable






welp ps4 pls come out sooner


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't really play LoL on my own either anymore.

Just play with friends, I'm thinking about buying CS:GO to play when I'm not playing LoL with friends.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

or you could get a ps4 and we could rage at people over mic


----------



## Guiness (Jun 1, 2013)

just duo'd with jiyeon.

darius starts to troll and feeds.

still do well.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

Why did Darius even start to troll?

We weren't losing the game.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

αce said:


> or you could get a ps4 and we could rage at people over mic



I don't play consoles.

The only thing I play on consoles are like, console only games such as God of War.

We have a shit ton of consoles at home too.

Commedore 64, Sega Mega Drive, 2 NES, Super Nintendo, Nintendo 64, Playstation 2, Playstation 3, Xbox, Xbox 360.


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

αce said:


> honestly i have more fun watching lcs/ogn than playing this game
> it's kind of like how I used to care about rep, post count and this forum as a whole
> over the years it just slowly dies for you
> 
> ...



It's partly due to the fact that you're playing at a ridiculously shit fps on a shit rig. 

get a better pc already the experience is significantly better.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

> I don't play consoles.
> 
> The only thing I play on consoles are like, console only games such as God of War.



are you one of those pc elitist ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
actually that would suit your personality pretty well...


> It's partly due to the fact that you're playing at a ridiculously shit fps on a shit rig.
> 
> get a better pc already the experience is significantly better.



i really should try dusting this piece of shit
see what ancient artifacts fall out of it


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

4N said:


> just duo'd with jiyeon.
> 
> darius starts to troll and feeds.
> 
> still do well.



normals op. 

gj bro. put those feeders in their place.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

Lol, I'm not an elitist PC ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

I just prefer PC, I don't hate consoles, the fact is I just don't find any games on consoles these days to be appealing.

I also prefer to play FPS games on the PC, the only console games I like are the old ones, and we have them all at home along with the consoles.

Such as the old Mortal Kombats, Zelda etc.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 1, 2013)

kay so i been trying to catch up on the pro scene.

chaox got benched because he argued with regi?

and elementz got benched for what?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

Elementz got benched because he was under performing consistently and wasn't trying to better himself.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> Leona's awesome but the only thing I'm not fond of with her is that she can only go all in. So if you fall behind and go all in, you'll lose and just fall further behind.



Support always fall behind.  At least with Leona I have tools with which to make plays.  Also, her ultimate is on a really short CD and is much easier to land.  Playing Nami and Sona I know if I use my ultimate I'm probably not going to have it again for the next fight.  With Leona there's hardly ever a time that I don't have it.

What's more, I can actually finish opponents off!  Leona's abilities hit so hard and she's so tough.  I've killed carries that Nami or Sona would only have died to.

She can turret dive without a second thought!

It's just making Thresh or Blitzcrank my bitch after being in fear of them for so long, it's really refreshing.  Roaming the map on mobility boots looking for trouble, it's liberating!

On another note, why is Sona being nerfed so much?  She's only ever been nerfed over and over again.  I see no justification for her ultimate being on such a long CD, nor for everything else about her for being so weak.  Same with Nami, who's kit is really just weak overall.


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

4N said:


> kay so i been trying to catch up on the pro scene.
> 
> chaox got benched because he argued with regi?
> 
> and elementz got benched for what?



Chefmentz got benched for being terrible at the game.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

Man, I want to get Pax Twisted Fate so badly.

TOO BAD IT SELLS FOR LIKE 200 DOLLARS.

Rarest fucking skin.


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

Actually, I think Black Alistair is the rarest skin apparently as the amount of people who own it are in the double digits.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 1, 2013)

chaosx got.benched for.partying hard.instead.of.practicing


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, the team realized that he was partying, going late to practice, arguing, and under performing. In the end I am sure TSM doesn't regret their decision.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 1, 2013)

chaox party goer? no way. 

im sure there is another side we don't know.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

wildturtle>chaox
true story


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

J4 is too fun.

Need to get better at him before I take him to ranked though.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 1, 2013)

never even hearda wildturdle

where has he been?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

WildTurtle has been the ADC for TSM for over 2 months now.

Also, Chaox was indeed kicked because he was slacking off, late to practice AND lan matches almost.

There's also the fact that he and Regi got in arguments all the time and one of them needed to go, Regi is the leader and was more serious/better, so obviously he stay.s


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

Hiding in bronze V.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

well it wasnt the fact that he was better or more serious
its the fact that he owns tsm
lets get real here if chaox owned tsm regi would be on his ass right now


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

Lets be real, Regi was better and more serious about the pro scene at the time, in fact, he's always been more serious.

And Chaox was underpreforming hard because he didn't care.

I already said he was the leader, it's not like I left that fact out.
I'm just pointing out that there's other factors too, and if neither Regi nor Chaox were the leaders, Chaox would've still been the one to get kicked.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

I think I'm going to ask Flame to let me replace Helios.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

oh well doesn't matter anyways in the grand scheme of things
its funny when i hear tsm talking about winning worlds like they have a shot


what's their record against koreans again?
like 0-7?
flame shat on dyrus before he was even near the level he is now


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

> I think I'm going to ask Flame to let me replace Helios.



cloudtemplar and most of korea consider him to be the best lee after insec
good luck son


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

Why are Koreans so good when the game started in America? Do they take it seriously?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

αce said:


> cloudtemplar and most of korea consider him to be the best lee after insec
> good luck son



Np.

I'll make him 1v1 me with J4.

Easy win


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

e-sports in korea is so big its on national television. e-sports in korea is so big that everyone under 25 plays video games. league of legends is past starcraft status at this point.

can you ever imagine that here in the u.s. without it being some subscription network?



yes koreans take this shit religiously
rapidstar said in his AMA that he can't play any other games because his coach wont let him
meanwhile dyrus playing ddr


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

αce said:


> e-sports in korea is so big its on national television. e-sports in korea is so big that everyone under 25 plays video games. league of legends is past starcraft status at this point.
> 
> can you ever imagine that here in the u.s. without it being some subscription network?
> 
> ...



Jesus fuckin Christ I'd hate that. No GTA 5


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

yeah but
god knows how much korean vagina he's getting
huehue

no but im actually srs
girls will skip school to go to these e-sports events and wear masks so when they are on t.v. broadcast their parents wont know who they are when they are also watching e-sports at home


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

Lolwtf parents watch is too?

And I hear Korean pussy is disgusting and fake so idk if I should congratulate him


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

well yeah plastic surgery over there is a problem...
well not in their eyes but when your daughter thinks shes hideous because shes not fake something is wrong


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

NA tend to be behind the Korean/Asian and European scenes mainly because pro gaming is still frowned upon and looked down on in America.

eSports is already massive in Asia, but it's the biggest in Korea right now, like Ace has said.

EU also have an easy time with getting good at eSports because it's very well accepted in Europe as well, ever since Counter-Strike went huge.

Sweden especially is very warm towards pro gaming, I mean, we were the best country in the world at game that made eSports really take off around the world, and we also have the biggest LAN party in the world.

Pretty much every youth here plays video games as well, though not to the level Korea is at.

EDIT: I should also add that the countries who seem to really shine within eSports are also the countries who are well known for their internet connections and such, they were the first countries to focus on getting better internet for the public.
And now they've done the same with accepting the eSports culture.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

αce said:


> well yeah plastic surgery over there is a problem...
> well not in their eyes but when your daughter thinks shes hideous because shes not fake something is wrong



I know 
Everyone gets plastic surgery.



Original Sin said:


> Jesus fuckin Christ I'd hate that. No GTA 5



Tbh, all I play is league now.
I play Fifa too, but those 2 are the only games I play.



αce said:


> yeah but
> god knows how much korean vagina he's getting
> huehue
> 
> ...


Ya, Flame knows all about this.

Some of them skip school and go to the events and scream Ho Jong Oppa.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

> NA tend to be behind the Korean/Asian and European scenes



na 2-0 eu
u mad?


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

Speaking of lolwomen. Look up Team Siren on youtube. Some girl team that made a cheesy video telling everyone that they should watch out. Idk if they are good or not but the video was cringy like when Riot makes the pro player pose with their arms crossed and stare into the camera seriously.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 1, 2013)

wild turtle.is..top 3 adc na imo

probably second best now tht nein is top now


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Tbh, all I play is league now.
> I play Fifa too, but those 2 are the only games I play.


What about Deep Throat LoL edition?


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

why does riot try and make gamers into some huge badasses or something?
like it worked with the chinese team all star video cause they are all badasses


but someone like chuuper can never be a badass
or megazero, even though i like him
the cross arm thing is cringe


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

The Chinese video was cool because they looked and sounded dominant.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

okay this video isnt getting massive dislikes because they are female though
that video is just fucking terrible



> The Chinese video was cool because they looked and sounded dominant.



in hindsight insecs teemo hat was a guaranteed victory


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

αce said:


> na 2-0 eu
> u mad?



I fail to see how this has anything to do with what I said, except the fact that EU were stupid in their preperations.

Nice try trying to get me mad, twitch chat


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

Lol, Team Siren.

KireiAutumn was talking about them on her stream yesterday, apparently there's some beef between them and Kirei's team and she said the Team Siren video is the most cringe worthy thing ever


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

αce said:


> okay this video isnt getting massive dislikes because they are female though
> that video is just fucking terrible
> 
> 
> ...


Although, Koreas video was more fun and lively compared to the rest. He's also best jungler world.


Jiyeon said:


> Lol, Team Siren.
> 
> KireiAutumn was talking about them on her stream yesterday, apparently there's some beef between them and Kirei's team and she said the Team Siren video is the most cringe worthy thing ever



Who's Kirei?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Lol, Team Siren.
> 
> KireiAutumn was talking about them on her stream yesterday, apparently there's some beef between them and Kirei's team and *she said the Team Siren video is the most cringe worthy thing ever*



It really is though, it's pretty much includes everything that stereotypes female players.

It's so fucking pathetic, and the fact that they think they have some sort of chance against the top tier players is laughable, considering they're all Platinum.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

> I fail to see how this has anything to do with what I said, except the fact that EU were stupid in their preperations.
> 
> Nice try trying to get me mad, twitch chat



lets get real here
if eu 2-0'd na all you eu ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) would be talking about how bad na is
now that its the opposite you try and rationalize it

yes eu has better teams but the hypocrisy is awesome
everyone hates eu because they all flame other regions


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

> It really is though, it's pretty much includes everything that stereotypes female players.
> 
> It's so fucking pathetic, and the fact that they think they have some  sort of chance against the top tier players is laughable, considering  they're all Platinum.



that video lol
no words


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

Lol no.

If EU 2-0'ed NA, all I would say is that they had fail preperations.

It's all about fucking preperations in LoL.

Stop giving me cancer with your comments, Ace, you're so god damn biased.

I can see why Hady calls you twitch chat now.

Also, don't act like NA is any better, every time NA has lost they try to find some proof that the enemy is cheating.

Like at All-Stars, tried to blame Pdd for cheating. You have the same mentality all the EU fan boys have.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

okay maybe not you
but i know for a goddamn _fact_ that these eu kids on reddit/league forums would be saying it
ive played enough mobas to know the eu scene is the most toxic out of all of them

and bias implies i like the eu scene more than i do the na scene. i hate them equally. and i just conceded to the fact that the eu scene has better teams 

na scene is just more fun to watch cause drama
everyone in eu scene is too bro






also, china prepared longer than korea....


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

Quantity doesn't beat quality in terms of preparations, and China was just too fucking arrogant, which ruins preparation.

And like I said, NA is the exact same way in trying to justify their region losing.

In fact, EVERY region is like that, it's human nature for fuck sake.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

yeah xpecial said that china was bootcamping a week before NA did.
korea didn't even start training or researching until the monday after the najin sword/frost series according to montecristo.
basically like 4-5 days before all stars even started



> Quantity doesn't beat quality in terms of preparations, and China was just too fucking arrogant, which ruins preparation.
> 
> And like I said, NA is the exact same way in trying to justify their region losing.
> 
> In fact, EVERY region is like that, it's human nature for fuck sake.


eu scene is most toxic. (the fans)

my proof?
you're the most toxic person here

concession accepted


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol no.
> 
> If EU 2-0'ed NA, all I would say is that they had fail preperations.
> 
> ...



That lasted like 5 minutes. The zed thing also died quickly because it's obviously not their fault. 

And at least no NA person sent a pro player death threats


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

baiting you guys is so goddamn easy
twitch chat has taught me well

now all i need to do is learn how to macro penis text and spam scarra faces


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

Ace, you're just as toxic as I am.

You're full of shit dude, get off your high horse, EU has good and bad people, so does NA.

So does every fucking region.

Stop being a little retard and realize that the world is they way it is and every region has dickheads.

You're the NA dickface and I'm the EU one, you cancerous tardface.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> It really is though, it's pretty much includes everything that stereotypes female players.
> 
> It's so fucking pathetic, and the fact that they think they have some sort of chance against the top tier players is laughable, considering they're all Platinum.


It would be rather amusing to see an all girls team in the LCS.



Original Sin said:


> Although, Koreas video was more fun and lively compared to the rest. He's also best jungler world.
> 
> 
> Who's Kirei?



Best female streamer NA.


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

I think I know a few better dickfaces than both of you.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

so basically every region has equal amounts of toxic people?
nope not in my experience
keep getting mad though, it's cute


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

Time to watch qtpie get into challenger

And Scarra is trying Liss a bit more I think. Finally.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't know, I'm guessing that Korea is the most Toxic of all the regions.

Like, Koreans are even racist against themselves.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Time to watch qtpie get into challenger



Is Fabbbyyy on his team or playing against him?

He decides everyone's fate in Diamond.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

''Not in my experience''

You act like you ever play on any other region than NA.


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I don't know, I'm guessing that Korea is the most Toxic of all the regions.
> 
> Like, Koreans are even racist against themselves.


Korea reminds me of anime stereotypes where the pros have these edgy names and shit on everyone while getting all the bitches.



Jiyeon said:


> Is Fabbbyyy on his team or playing against him?
> 
> He decides everyone's fate in Diamond.


A few days ago fabbbyyy was on his team but they lost iirc. Against Scarra's Katarina.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

yes because people tend to have long drawn out discussions about lcs/lpl/ogn and other regions when you play in game rather than on forums and reddit threads.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Korea reminds me of anime stereotypes where the pros have these edgy names and shit on everyone while getting all the bitches.



Flame does 

I think Madlife and Ambition get a lot of women too.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

> Korea reminds me of anime stereotypes where the pros have these edgy names and shit on everyone while getting all the bitches.



if you're on a cj entus team that's probably how it works
if you are on a bad team though it's kind of like being on the cleveland cavaliers post lebron james
no one gives a shit


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

also vae 
on a scale of 1 to mad
how mad are you right now?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 1, 2013)

I have no idea what's been going the past few pages. From what I've seen, people are arguing about regions. ADC top lanes. And... I think that's it. 

Can't comment on any of them cause it feels pointless to.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

its bascially me starting off serious by saying eu would have trolled much harder if na got 2-0'd to vae getting mad to me baiting him even further to him getting even more mad


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 1, 2013)

official league of drama thread part 10


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

basically ITT: Rustled Jimmies and Twitch chat


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

So provide me with all this proof that apparently NA is the least toxic region and how you're all da best.

Since this seems to be what you claim.

Oh, and in case you bring out anything about how whiny EU has been for example, imagine how NA would react if they never had the 24/7 contact with Riot and help.

EDIT: On a scale of 1 to mad?

Annoyed with your retarded ^ (use bro) cunt face, IS THAT PAST MAD?

Don't know.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

when did i say _we_ are the best? something tells me you took this too personally 
when did i associate myself with na fans in this whole thing? _i just said_ i hate them equally
for someone who reads 2 hours a day you have pretty bad reading comprehension

again you're assuming i like eu and na. i just hate eu a tad bit more since clg isn't in it
apparently you weren't hear when i went on my anti tsm fanboy rant because they all suck dick
fans both suck
eu sucks more



> Oh, and in case you bring out anything about how whiny EU has been for  example, imagine how NA would react if they never had the 24/7 contact  with Riot and help.


you're just mad because no one cares about eu
brazil servers probably get more attention


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

scale of 1-Vae
how vae are you?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh yeah, I forgot that you're in love with the most toxic community, Korea.

According to everything I hear about Korea, they seem to be the most toxic considering how they react to pros and such.


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> wild turtle.is..top 3 adc na imo
> 
> probably second best now that nien is top now


eh.

given the lack of good adc's in NA i'm tempted to agree with you. Doublelift reigns supreme pretty much. There are virtually no adc's in NA that can contest his throne. 


αce said:


> my proof?
> you're the most toxic person here
> 
> concession accepted



That's actually a pretty damn good argument.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

Anyway, I'm going to head to bed and dream about smashing Ace face in with a baseball bat.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

implying i didnt steal it already


> given the lack of good adc's in NA i'm tempted to agree with you.  Doublelift reigns supreme pretty much. There are virtually no adc's in  NA that can contest his throne.



yung cop tho


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

> Oh yeah, I forgot that you're in love with the most toxic community, Korea.
> 
> According to everything I hear about Korea, they seem to be the most toxic considering how they react to pros and such.



china too
but asians aren't humans
so it doesn't matter


actually eu's are neanderthals tho
so maybe na is the only human region?
seems legit


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

The majority of America originates from Europe though, does that mean America are neanderthals too?

OP


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

well that was fun
baiting vae is much more fun than baiting anyone else
because he gets so mad
magnus pls


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

αce said:


> china too
> but asians aren't humans
> so it doesn't matter
> 
> ...



lol i need to spread


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

> The majority of America originates from Europe though, does that mean America are neanderthals too?
> 
> OP



all humans originate from africa
does that mean you're all ^ (use bro)?
think about it.


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

Isn't Fabbbyyy best adc NA?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

αce said:


> all humans originate from africa
> does that mean you're all ^ (use bro)?
> think about it.



Deep down, I am indeed a ^ (use bro).


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

im so glad this place isn't modded


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Isn't Fabbbyyy best adc NA?



well the only adc he can play is Vayne. 

So i suppose that makes him the best adc na since he is the best vayne na. 

i think.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> well the only adc he can play is Vayne.
> 
> So i suppose that makes him the best adc na since he is the best vayne na.
> 
> i think.



What? He's best Draven world, bitch.


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

Is support Fiddle legit or is it NA's way of being creative?


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> What? He's best Draven world, bitch.


whoooooosh


Original Sin said:


> Is support Fiddle legit or is it NA's way of being creative?


It's pretty damn legit.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

3 second fear is beyond retarded


i think its for free trade in lane for harass dependent ad's
max bush control if you get pinks, especially at 6

just imagine getting feared and auto attacked by a draven or an MF for free
yeah its going to hurt


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

Yo, when I see Fiddle support and I'm playing AD Carry, I expect to lose.

3 second fucking fear is ridiculous, 3 seconds of getting hit by a Caitlyn, or a Varus, or a Draven, or a Vayne for free

You can't even try to get bush control cause you'll get fear, drain, silence combo'd while the other ad carry hits you for free.

It's retarded.


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

Then why the fuck do pro's lose lanes with him?


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

its a pub stomp in yolo q
in a coordinated match they probably know how to deal with it


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

How do you deal with it? Cleanse?


----------



## Chausie (Jun 1, 2013)

In a game with Bjergsen. We are getting owned!

He's a very nice guy, he was mid against my level 19 friend who didn't even know what quinn did, gave him some advice


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

apparently everyone and their mothers on euw knows or plays with pros


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

Bjergsen is the only reason NiP is still relevant.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is support Fiddle legit or is it NA's way of being creative?



It's a helluva lotta fun, esp wth an adc who has a lot of burst


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Chausie (Jun 1, 2013)

αce said:


> apparently everyone and their mothers on euw knows or plays with pros



its where all the cool kids hang out


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

watch all of those games
i recommend game 2
shit was intense


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

monte casting royal vs ig
lol he's pointing out that china adopted korean buils
pdd picking jayce after getting stomped


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 1, 2013)

I've lost about a half dozen promotions due to afk's. Fuck this game.


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

Lissandra plays


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

But Jesus that Lee sin is bad at his job. Lissandra gets away because he kicks her to escapes.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

αce said:


> watch all of those games
> i recommend game 2
> shit was intense



Flame too good to lose.


Why did they send Shy instead of Flame to allstars though.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 1, 2013)

First time Graves, went 12-3-5. Me and Blitz got the turret in under 4 mins against Leona and Ez.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

because at the time of all star voting blaze wasn't doing the greatest
they started their win streak i think but shy is an o.g. and people gave him the benefit of the doubt
it wasn't until their dominance that people realized flame is basically the god of top lane

also in an interview a lady introduced maknoon and shy as the best top laners in korea
shy corrected her and said flame was the one true top laner or something like that


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

So far, all I'm getting from the Chinese teams is that they are really no different from NA. I am seeing St. Vicious tier throws.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

Flame beats all.

I didn't watch the China vs Korea match, but I'm gonna go watch it now to see Shy shit all over PDD.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

> So far, all I'm getting from the Chinese teams is that they are really  no different from NA. I am seeing St. Vicious tier throws.



their playstyle is just really boring/slow
but yeah they throw a lot




> I didn't watch the China vs Korea match, but I'm gonna go watch it now to see Flame shit all over PDD.



you mean shy?
but yeah the first game china completely disrespected ambition and gave him tf, who he is 12-0 on in ogn history
second game shy simply shits all over PDD


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't like PDD, so it's going to be funny watching him get dumpstered.


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

also montecristo best caster


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

I've read and hear that Saint said he was a douche or something. Soaz says he's funny though. Who speaks the truth?


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

so basically chinese adc's have the same fault as doublelift
overextend to farm


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2013)

> I've read and hear that Saint said he was a douche or something. Soaz says he's funny though. Who speaks the truth?



shy offered him a hug after the game
he denied him

st's probably right


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

Tbf, that could be seen as Shy treating him like a kid. Using my stereotyping skills. I'd say that Chinese are pretty hardcore and PDD being 22 or something would think that's disrespectful.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 1, 2013)

Went from my promotion series to 57 lp because of an afk. Why does riot punish the wrong people?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

What are you talking about?

Blaze and Frost hugged each other after Blaze beat them, PDD was just butthurt.


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

They punish the right people. They just don't use the right punishments.

What are you talking about? PDD is Chinese player. We talking about All stars fool.


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

Fabbbyyy can do Insec tier plays.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2013)

Insec wishes he could do Fabbbyyy tier plays.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 1, 2013)

1/20/19 lissandra making plays and winning games.



terry might need to go to the hospital for surgery on his back though.  I swore I heard it crack a couple times during that 55 min game


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> They punish the right people. They just don't use the right punishments.
> 
> What are you talking about? PDD is Chinese player. We talking about All stars fool.



Someone goes afk and I'm the one who loses the promotion and drops 43 lp. I'm the one who paid, not the afker.


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

elementz is their coach?
well they lost


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

He'd be a bit helpful against Curse. All I can think of.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 2, 2013)

He can make food for them and tell them which way not to Sona ult.


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

Wasn't he a good Alistar?


----------



## Infamy (Jun 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> It would be rather amusing to see an all girls team in the LCS.
> 
> 
> 
> Best female streamer NA.



Alexa is the best female streamer NA :l


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 2, 2013)

αce said:


> apparently everyone and their mothers on euw knows or plays with pros



Jealous?


----------



## Darth (Jun 2, 2013)

4N said:


> 1/20/19 lissandra making plays and winning games.
> 
> 
> 
> terry might need to go to the hospital for surgery on his back though.  I swore I heard it crack a couple times during that 55 min game



How do you die 20 times in 55 minutes?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol, Team Coast.

What a shitty name.


----------



## Darth (Jun 2, 2013)

Team Coast is better than GGU.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Both of them are shitty names.

Shitty name for a shitty team.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 2, 2013)

GGU has the best logo of any team.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Gogeta (Jun 2, 2013)

AOE comps are OP as fuck man.

Me (Tank Kat OP son), Ashe, Veigar, Sona and Lee (the useless) monk vs like Sion Karthus Ez Jayce and Blitz

All of us were losing and to make such a comeback...

The AOE stuns + My Ult fucked them up

Damn son.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 2, 2013)

Support ryze is a lot of fun. New fave thing!


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 2, 2013)

Ryze support so much utility


----------



## Darth (Jun 2, 2013)

Infamy said:
			
		

> Fuck Teemo. Who wants some Draaaven?



My work here is done.


----------



## Stein (Jun 2, 2013)

Leona's so much fun. :amazed
Too bad she can't activate her own passive. 

Also, I'm thinking of buying Kennen. 
I need more AP top champions. Is he worth buying?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> AOE comps are OP as fuck man.
> 
> Me (Tank Kat OP son), Ashe, Veigar, Sona and Lee (the useless) monk vs like Sion Karthus Ez Jayce and Blitz
> 
> ...



That's the shittiest ''AoE'' comp I've heard of in a while.

I don't think you can even call that an AoE comp.

And Nigella, yeah, Kennen is really strong and worth a purchase.
What server do you play on btw?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Buy Kennen and get lessons from Flame.

Or buy shen and get lessons from Dyrus.

Or buy j4 and get lessons from me


----------



## Infamy (Jun 2, 2013)

J4 just presses e q then everything dies.


----------



## Darth (Jun 2, 2013)

Watching people play Lee Sin is so fun.

And then you play him and realize you suck with him at 250 ping. 

gg life. good game.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Helios learned Lee Sin from me.

Insec took notes and got better.


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

seems legit
4n jiyeon etc play normals later i guess
need that ip


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 2, 2013)

ace ill be on prob around 7


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> Watching people play Lee Sin is so fun.
> 
> And then you play him and realize you suck with him at 250 ping.
> 
> gg life. good game.



Come to EU, works well with 30 ping


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 2, 2013)

Plat 1 Vlad insisting WARDS ARE USELESS and keeps screaming us to come help him.
Jungler has absolutely no presence all game but, beautiful, he just started learning how to jungle.

Beautiful.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> Watching people play Lee Sin is so fun.
> 
> And then you play him and realize you suck with him at 250 ping.
> 
> gg life. good game.



Why don't you come to EU already.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Just go with the flow, never think. *never buy wards*. Only kill. Only fight. -Fabbbyyy 2013.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 2, 2013)

All d1 players think fabbbyyy is cancer


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Just watched the first cinematic.
Such horse shit.
Ryze doesn't have that type of movement speed, Cho'Gath can't kill towers that fast, Kat shits on Master yi, Ryze isn't that strong, At the end all Cho'Gath would've had to do was rupture them all, let Morg use soul shackle and lock every one, Let WW do whatever cause he's a trash useless champ, and let Kat Ulti in and all of them were dead.
Why does Riot make Ryze look invincible.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 2, 2013)

Because the CEO's favourite champion and ingame name is Ryze?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Still, being biased like that just because he's your favourite champion and ignoring what other champions can do to him is dumb.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 2, 2013)

It's just a fun little trailer, it's not supposed to represent facts.

if i were the CEO, id want my namesake to be in the trailers too.


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

just watched an ig vs we vod
misaya's tf is god
altho weixiao did the most work


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

also full item yi shits on katarina


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 2, 2013)

Tryndamere is also strong as fuck in the newest trailer because the President of Riot Games nicks Tryndamere.

Also, Ashe is married to Trynd and named Ashe because Marc Tryndamere Merrill wife is named Ashley.


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

ashe apparently doesn't pleasure him enough
which is why his right hand is so strong


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 2, 2013)

4N said:


> 1/20/19 lissandra making plays and winning games.
> 
> 
> 
> terry might need to go to the hospital for surgery on his back though.  I swore I heard it crack a couple times during that 55 min game



I hate you. I can't believe I had to try hard in a normal game that took 55 minutes.



			
				Ace said:
			
		

> ashe apparently doesn't pleasure him enough
> which is why his right hand is so strong



Well done.


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

4n's lissandra is terror


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 2, 2013)

Now replace that name with a pro player's name and you get a completely different effect


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Trynd should play Super Deepthroat.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 2, 2013)

His right arm is A LOT stronger than his left...


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> Also, Ashe is married to Trynd and named Ashe because Marc Tryndamere Merrill wife is named Ashley.


funny enough, this was a complete coincidence when it happened


----------



## Guiness (Jun 2, 2013)

αce said:


> 4n's lissandra is terror



My lissandra is god. You know not what u speaketh.


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

Found something interesting.



if you look at jax's splash in game or in the bottom you will see nothing unusual. But when you look at the main pic at the top it looks like Aatrox in the back.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 2, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Found something interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> if you look at jax's splash in game or in the bottom you will see nothing unusual. But when you look at the main pic at the top it looks like Aatrox in the back.



This is like...a months old news.

Also, they used that splash in the TPA vs Azubu Frost games in the finals of S2.


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

Well fuck you, Vae.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm too hot for you.


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

You couldn't handle all this sexy.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm facing Infamy in ranked WTF >_>


----------



## Guiness (Jun 2, 2013)

Im gonna try playing shyvana in a lane.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 2, 2013)

4N said:


> Im gonna try playing shyvana in a lane.



Care not to push the lane with W
Buy BotRK, 1-2 tanky items, Zephyr, Tanky items.

GEEGEE

Also i have this curse that every time i play Vayne (regardless of bot/top) jungler NEVER EVER comes to gank no matter how much the enemy is pushed, regardless of presence of wards.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 2, 2013)

Welp I got wrecked/shat on. So did my team. QQ. Nerves got the best of me + 4N distracting like a boss too >_>


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I'm facing Infamy in ranked WTF >_>



You sure it was actually Infamy?


----------



## Infamy (Jun 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> You sure it was actually Infamy?



Ye I added him after the game.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, that's weird as fuck.

Sure, I've been matched against a person I know in ranked before, but the chances of that happening are so fucking low.

Pretty cool though.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 2, 2013)

Not only him but I had someone on my team that I played with in a custom before. So pretty weird overall.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

I was once in a match with Cop.


----------



## Darth (Jun 2, 2013)

It's not so rare if you're queued up at the same time. Has happened to me countless times where I end up facing or playing with someone I know. 

Fun times.



			
				 a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) said:
			
		

> I was once in a match with Cop.



negged for lying.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 2, 2013)

EUNE population so low i get matched up with people in normals time and time again :/


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm srs.

I was duo'd with a Diamond player and he was in the match.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 2, 2013)

Proof first otherwise, men are talking.

Well I won the game which cancels out the loss I had against Infamy.


----------



## vampiredude (Jun 2, 2013)

Outpoking everybody with Viktor,  feels good man.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Here's the proof:


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Here's the proof:



Real mature, like I said men are talking.


----------



## Darth (Jun 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Proof first otherwise, men are talking.
> 
> Well I won the game *which cancels out the loss I had against Infamy.*



no it doesn't u suck. 

I am disappoint Terry.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 2, 2013)

At least I provide proof when I say I play with high elo/pro players


----------



## Infamy (Jun 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> At least I provide proof when I say I play with high elo/pro players



you play with d1 players?


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

So I really wonder how you can lose any game as Thresh bot.



also, how god tier is 4N's Liss?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

4n's liss is as god tier as Elementz' Sona.


----------



## Darth (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd imagine his Lissandra is better than his Diana. 

Hopefully.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

4n is good on Diana.


----------



## Darth (Jun 2, 2013)

If so, I haven't seen it lol.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 2, 2013)

im still learning both champs so im not good with either.

You'll know my rustiness is finally gone when my kda ratio isn't terrible or when I don't feed like crazy, hue.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm friends with the Best Lee Sln NA 

That is his ign.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Are the people that stand behind the players while they play their managers or Riot employees?


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 2, 2013)

Every game man

Every game, every time i slightly overextend (the lane SLIGHTLY pushes over to my enemy's side) the enemy jungler is there.

Even when i ward the river, they go through lane or tribush.
They are just always there.

But when the enemy is at my turret for 10 mins, the jungler doesn't even bother coming. This has happened multiple times and it's annoying as fuck.

Even my bot lane told my jungler to come top one game, NOPE. What reason could be there to not want to snowball the Vayne?


----------



## Infamy (Jun 2, 2013)

Best TF world carry so hard


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 2, 2013)

Infamy said:


> you play with d1 players?



Rekkles is Challenger, so Challenger players.

Diamond 1 was my NA friends.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 2, 2013)

Do you think you belong in silver? Just curious


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 2, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Best TF world carry so hard



Can you tell me whether the Jax went botrk rageblade or botrk fm


----------



## Infamy (Jun 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Can you tell me whether the Jax went botrk rageblade or botrk fm



Botrk > FM
generally jax will always get botrk then a tank item like fm warmogs or randuins


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 2, 2013)

ive never met someone who actually thinks they belong in the league that they're in.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 2, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Do you think you belong in silver? Just curious



No, but the fact that I'm still in silver says otherwise, who am I to argue that.

I think I'm at least gold material.


----------



## Darth (Jun 2, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> ive never met someone who actually thinks they belong in the league that they're in.



The most intelligent thing ever posted in this or any league of legends thread.

who woulda thought you had it in you black man.


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Best TF world carry so hard



I laughed at the chat.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 2, 2013)

But  i think i belong in the tier i am in

...

Oh nevermind


----------



## Infamy (Jun 2, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> ive never met someone who actually thinks they belong in the league that they're in.



I think I belong where I'm at o.0


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

So I just saw Flames face. That is one ugly friend.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 2, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So I just saw Flames face. That is one ugly friend.



But Flame is hot tho


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

I also like how Korea has had implications that Madlife is into gynoids.

I ALSO like how koreans have favorite pro players even though they are better.


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

flame has the most fangirls besides madlife


----------



## Infamy (Jun 2, 2013)

αce said:


> flame has the most fangirls besides madlife



You mean Misaya?


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

okay in korea at least
china too many people


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

weixiao might have more fangirls because all girls play support and like good ad carries
huehue?


----------



## Infamy (Jun 2, 2013)

Dyrus gets more fangirls in korea and china than the korean/chinese players


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 2, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So I just saw Flames face. That is one ugly friend.



What? Are you for real?

He's probably the best looking pro, he's had modeling offers.

I don't know what the fuck you're smoking.


----------



## Darth (Jun 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> What? Are you for real?
> 
> He's probably the best looking pro, he's had modeling offers.
> 
> I don't know what the fuck you're smoking.





Not Model-worthy IMO but his name is famous and that's general enough to get a modelling contract even if you're only average looking.


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

yeah adrian and every girl i know that plays this game always talk about how hot flame is
and ambition but whatever

so yeah ill take their opinion

/imactuallysecretlygayandattractedtoflame


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

Looking like a lesbian doesn't make you hot.

Btw, ace. Are you from the Asian area?


----------



## Darth (Jun 2, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Looking like a lesbian doesn't make you hot.
> 
> Btw, ace. Are you from the Asian area?



Now if only Karma actually looked like that.


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

no but every single goddamn one of my friends is some sort of oriental rice bag


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So I just saw Flames face. That is one ugly friend.



Don't talk shit about my bro


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> Now if only Karma actually looked like that.


And didn't have a voice that sounds so mary sue you'd want to punch her


αce said:


> no but every single goddamn one of my friends is some sort of oriental rice bag


I wouldn't know that feel. In florida unless you are in Costco, Chinese restaurant, or nail salon. Asians are non existent.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Looking like a lesbian doesn't make you hot.
> 
> Btw, ace. Are you from the Asian area?




I came.
**


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Don't talk shit about my bro



He's a gook ghost.


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

first thing that happens when i queue with 4n






Honestly if champ select is shit I usually just stop caring.


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

needless to say i dodged that


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

What are you in? Plastic V?

Nevermind, it's Normals. Who cares.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 2, 2013)

it said summoner 1 dodged so when i didn't see you log back on right after I thought you lost a couple brain cells and decided to not play with me. :c


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

i lost more than a couple of brain cells
and its not even about the comp
i could tell team was going to be shit
its like a 6th sense at this point


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

im gonna make salad 
then we play np
but yeah wtf
adrian get on
pls


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

i need to start instalocking
im too considerate


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

A salad? What are you a woman?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> He's a gook ghost.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 2, 2013)

By the way, does anyone here play CS:GO?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Ya, this is why I never play blind pick unless I have to.
It's for shitters.

Also, lol @ flame trolling fnatic with Singed.


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

is there a game going on or something?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 2, 2013)

Well I need to waste a bit of time before the next GoT episode is on but idk if the game i'm going to play is going to take long or not.

Ah the problems.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

αce said:


> is there a game going on or something?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un3_6Oi4JeI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

ambition got tf. lustboy got lulu.
i can already tell the outcome


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

if you want to watch a game watch the game where blaze is down 3 inhibs and still beats frost


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

The Russians still won in the end.


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

no blaze won that iem


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Who can beat Blaze though?

Flame OP

Ambition OP.


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

only team that may have a chance is OMG 
but yeah everyone on blaze is all star material
cpt jack in s2 was the indisputed best adc
he had slumps
hes returning

lustboy and mata are next in line to madlife


ambition and flame best solo laners in the world


/fanboy


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

btw, if you think Flame is handsome then Snoopeh is perfection.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Flame > Snoopeh by a long shot.

Korean master race.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 2, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> btw, if you think Flame is handsome then Snoopeh is perfection.



Well, that makes sense, as Snoopeh is perfection


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

Jiyeon confirmed for shit taste. Snoopeh is masculine while Flame is what is ruining what manhood stood for in Asia


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

too bad snoopeh sucks


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

αce said:


> too bad snoopeh sucks



Irrelevant


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 2, 2013)

Snoopeh sucks.


Cock.


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

Flame could pass as a trap. That's it. That would make him loved in Japan.


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

lol these haters


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Original Sin made as hell cause my brother gets all da bitches.

Hell, he even got me bitches once.

He even got our dad bitches once.

He even got Lil B bitches once.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 2, 2013)

αce said:


> too bad snoopeh sucks



who the fuck cares when you're that hot


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

αce said:


> lol these haters



you mad I'm talking shit about your waifu?


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

i am
so mad


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> you mad I'm talking shit about your waifu?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djI6nc9EVMM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

αce said:


> i am
> so mad



You're no fun


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

im the king of bait
it doesnt work on the master


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Masterbaiter.


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

my right hand is a lot stronger than my left


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

αce said:


> im the king of bait
> it doesnt work on the master


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

My right arm is a lot stronger than my left arm -Tryndamere.


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

Kireia playing like shit. Another show of bad taste jiy


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm a Siren.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Kirei is only Gold I.

And everyone has a bad game 

Leave Kirei alone, that's my Waifu.


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

She only got looks. Didn't they talk shit about Siren even though they are that low?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm a Siren

And my ranked team is Gold 1 with 70+ games.

Losing is not an option, I'll beat you and outsmart you.

LCS here I come.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Tbh, Siren are trash.

Kitchen bandits are better.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 2, 2013)

I am a Siren

here is me playing chess


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

But, I'm gonna cut off Kirei's boyfriend's face, wear it as a mask, and continue the relationship with her.


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

Siren team captain is Diamond 1 though.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

I wonder if that work...


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

Don't bother Jiyeon. Unless you are Flame she don't want yo dick.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Flame is always stealing my girls.

I'll have to tell mom and get him grounded.


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

Look at you Jiy. Making a false life where Flame is your brother and Kirei is your waifu while you masturbate to LoLhentai games.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Imagination is all you need my friend.


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

It's a damn shame Shyvana is useless now compared to other champs. Her ult is useful but idk.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

How does she even work?


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

Tanky bruiser. Her ult is like a Sej ult but she jumps into the team. So maybe amumu ult.

Btw, got Saints opinion on Insec based on what he has seen. "Very good Lee Sin but everything else he is okay on."


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2013)

WHOS DA POKEMAN!?!


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Is that Sakura in your avy Rem?

Also, Sin, this is my Waifu:


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 2, 2013)

really bizarre looking eyes


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

Her face must be heavy with those pounds of make up.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> really bizarre looking eyes


Circle lenses.



Original Sin said:


> Her face must be heavy with those pounds of make up.


If she's an 8 and her body is shaped like a P then she's good enough for me.


----------



## αce (Jun 2, 2013)

wayyyyyyyy2 much make up
you can tell her eyes look nothing like that in reality


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

You guys aren't shallow and materialistic enough.


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

Btw, shaped like a P? That seems disgusting.

Also, 4-0 as thresh. Yolo queue you are nothing to me.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 2, 2013)

Big boobs, decent sized ass.

Hence the P shape.


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

nuh uh. They need tits and ass. Or more ass than tits. you need the ass. Look at Nika.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm more of a boobs/face guy.

Just as long as her ass doesn't look like a deflated blow up pool or anything, she's good to go.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Btw, shaped like a P? That seems disgusting.
> 
> Also, 4-0 as thresh. Yolo queue you are nothing to me.



Eventually Thresh gets perma banned. I've been using him from Gold V to Gold II then I couldn't use him anymore. So yeah.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2013)

Akali is semi permed now.

And why do people ban Alistar, like, no one plays him for starters, and 2 he's easy to play against.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 3, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Akali is semi permed now.
> 
> And why do people ban Alistar, like, no one plays him for starters, and 2 he's easy to play against.



That's... like season 2 stuff. I don't know. It's solo que.


----------



## OS (Jun 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Eventually Thresh gets perma banned. I've been using him from Gold V to Gold II then I couldn't use him anymore. So yeah.



It's only for bronze and silver. I don't expect shitters in gold and up.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2013)

Alistar is such a waste of a ban, if you leave him open 90% of the other team not taking him, 10% of them taking him and the person playing him being god awful at him.

I'd rather ban Akali, so she doesn't shit on top or mid because apparently, no one in bronze knows how to play against her.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It's only for bronze and silver. I don't expect shitters in gold and up.



And yeah there are shitters in Gold+.


----------



## Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Is that Sakura in your avy Rem?


nope


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't know what that's from but ok...


----------



## Sasori (Jun 3, 2013)

That's Fuu from Samurai Champloo.

Get educated son.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 3, 2013)

The last few pages have been so full of fagotry. Holy fuck.

Waifus, what male is  model in korea, Jiyeon being the usual ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) only now putting himself on par with koreans instead of Cop.

What the fuck guys.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh and Samurai Champloo is one of the best animes. Mugen is a beast


----------



## Darth (Jun 3, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Don't know what that's from but ok...



wtf dude stop playing league and go watch Samurai Champloo


----------



## Darth (Jun 3, 2013)

oh shit just realized the tpa skins are legacy. 

welp guess i gotta buy em now. /thecurseofacollector


----------



## Darth (Jun 3, 2013)

Whoa WAD hit Diamond 3 with 6 wins in a row with Sona. 

Damn, how do you carry with Sona?

WAT IS THIS SORCERY?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> The last few pages have been so full of fagotry. Holy fuck.
> 
> Waifus, what male is  model in korea, *Jiyeon being the usual ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) only now putting himself on par with koreans instead of Cop.
> *
> What the fuck guys.



Cop is half korean


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 3, 2013)

cowboy bebop is still the goat though. incredible the way issues are addressed in such a nuanced manner.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Infamy (Jun 3, 2013)

I've seen that vid b4 what he says is pretty true.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 3, 2013)

What's he say about Sona?  That she's overnerfed?  Because she totally is.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 3, 2013)

Wesley said:


> What's he say about Sona?  That she's overnerfed?  Because she totally is.



She's getting nerfed next patch cause she's broken op


----------



## Wesley (Jun 3, 2013)

Infamy said:


> She's getting nerfed next patch cause she's broken op



She isn't though.  There absolutely isn't thing strong about her.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 3, 2013)

Wesley, are you delusional or just bad at the game?

The fact is that she's retardedly strong.

AoE CC, constant heals, slows, amazing early game poke.
The only thing she's ''weak'' in is that she's squishy, and if you know how to play her then it won't be an issue.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 3, 2013)

Definitely have picked up:

Mid: *Diana* and possibly Lissandra
Top (and mid): *Jayce*
Support: Gonna try out *Leona* and will continue to work on my *Thresh*.

I know you guys were only joking back then or maybe you weren't but do you think I could take up Singed as well? My attitude has drastically changed since I came back. I am much more aggressive of a player. Stupidly aggressive as Terry would agree with, but I've manned up nonetheless. 

Is it possible to be very aggressive where Singed is concerned or do you play pussy with him?


----------



## αce (Jun 3, 2013)

singed got nerfed too hard


----------



## OS (Jun 3, 2013)

Had promotion AGAIN.

Both games Diana. Both games not my fault we lost. Ashe that can't into ulting a target correctly.


----------



## αce (Jun 3, 2013)

> Wesley, are you delusional or just bad at the game?



we're all bad
except WAD
and infamy is only semi-bad


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 3, 2013)

4N said:


> Definitely have picked up:
> 
> Mid: *Diana* and possibly Lissandra
> Top (and mid): *Jayce*
> ...


Play pussy with him. Don't ever chase him. Be careful of his E, the moment he gets you and has a team behind him, you're fucked. His combo is just E, Q, W or E,W,Q  or even W,E,Q,

He's tanky as fuck if he decides to build tanky ap.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wesley, are you delusional or just bad at the game?
> 
> The fact is that she's retardedly strong.
> 
> ...



Her ult is on a very long cd, requires her to be fairly close to the target, and is fairly easy to miss with.  

Her heals are weak and she has no control over them.

Her slow requires her to have 3 charges and the right stance.  She sacrifices damage and a defense to use it.  And her poke is hardly the best.  If anything, it requires her to get in too close to targets and many champs and supports can punish her for trying to poke.

Honestly, I'm inclined to think that most supports are just weak, rather than Sona being especially strong.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 3, 2013)

αce said:


> we're all bad
> except WAD
> and infamy is only semi-bad



I don't know man, Silver 2 means I'm better than 80% of the EUW players


----------



## αce (Jun 3, 2013)

that still means you're bad


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 3, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Her ult is on a very long cd, requires her to be fairly close to the target, and is fairly easy to miss with.
> 
> Her heals are weak and she has no control over them.
> 
> ...



In case you play ranked, can I ask you to stop.

If not, never play it please.
People like you, who are so clueless about the game, are just sad and boring to play with


----------



## OS (Jun 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wesley, are you delusional or just bad at the game?
> 
> The fact is that she's retardedly strong.
> 
> ...



Tbf, if you dont have the right runes it makes worlds of a difference. And if you don't have arcade Sona she is boring to look at


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Tbf, if you dont have the right runes it makes worlds of a difference. And if you don't have arcade Sona she is boring to look at



So get the right runes? This entire game is built around runes.

That's like saying a specific ADC is weak unless he runs the right runes.

Shitty fucking argument.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 3, 2013)

αce said:


> singed got nerfed too hard



waity wat

when did this happen? 



TittyNipple said:


> Play pussy with him. Don't ever chase him. Be careful of his E, the moment he gets you and has a team behind him, you're fucked. His combo is just E, Q, W or E,W,Q  or even W,E,Q,
> 
> He's tanky as fuck if he decides to build tanky ap.



You misunderstood. I want to play with him so I'm asking if I go man mode with him or play pussy and run away (yes, all he do is run but there is running and then there is running, if you get my gist).


----------



## OS (Jun 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> So get the right runes? This entire game is built around runes.
> 
> That's like saying a specific ADC is weak unless he runs the right runes.
> 
> Shitty fucking argument.



Well if you are in sand tier like us, runes don't mean much . And runes are expensive. I have to work for ip again to get a few more. Quints are like 1000

I have some though.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 3, 2013)

TBH if you want to improve with a champ just play a few games with runes and all but do stupid shit, overextend when you don't know their limits, TO FIND OUT THEIR LIMITS

Afterwards if you feel comfortable with that champ just play him/her without runes/masteries and after a while play that champ without both. That way it will teach you to play more passively and when you don't have any advantage (runes masteries) you have to plan out each move more carefully


----------



## OS (Jun 3, 2013)

"I am a Siren"- Doublelift


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 3, 2013)

I've seen that trap of a picture too many times.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 3, 2013)

αce said:


> singed got nerfed too hard



Just delete him. That champion is more anti-fun than AP Yi, especially lately now that everyone who plays him intentionally feeds to the point where they're worth less than a caster minion so they can farm between turrets and even in the enemy base.

Also Sona nerfs are unwarranted. Ish.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 3, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Just delete him. That champion is more anti-fun than AP Yi, especially lately now that everyone who plays him intentionally feeds to the point where they're worth less than a caster minion so they can farm between turrets and even in the enemy base.
> 
> Also Sona nerfs are unwarranted. Ish.



Can we delete Fiora? She's just a shitty feeder champ people pick to troll.

Anti-fun.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 3, 2013)

magnooz 2 kyut & humorous


----------



## OS (Jun 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> I've seen that trap of a picture too many times.



Does it please your sexual needs?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 3, 2013)

Every time.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 3, 2013)

Wesley said:


> She isn't though.  There absolutely isn't thing strong about her.



I don't know where you've been but Sona is the best support. Until these well deserved nerfs ofc.


----------



## OS (Jun 3, 2013)

I thought Thresh was best support. Even eDward who said he loved Sona changed his opinion to Thresh being best.


----------



## Darth (Jun 3, 2013)

αce said:


> singed got nerfed too hard


Dude. Clearly you haven't seen the Singed proxy strat. D1's and Challengers all over are complaining about this shit. It's pretty broken. They're calling it the new Ap Trynda. 

Watch and learn Ace. 




αce said:


> we're all bad
> except WAD
> and infamy is only semi-bad


I like to think I'm better than bad. 


Vae said:


> I don't know man, Silver 2 means I'm better than 80% of the EUW players


77%* Don't overrate yourself now. 


Vae said:


> In case you play ranked, can I ask you to stop.
> 
> If not, never play it please.
> People like you, who are so clueless about the game, are just sad and boring to play with



Dude he's like Gold II. 

You're not really in a position to talk shit about him playing ranked when he's an entire league above you. So he has an opinion, no need to berate him for it.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 3, 2013)

An opinion which is complete and utter garbage.

I give WAD shit for stuff he says and does, you think I give a shit if he's better than me? I'll still point out stupid shit.

You act like him being a higher league is gonna stop me from commenting on stupid shit he says/does.

Also, ''So he has an opinion, no need to berate him for it.'' really Hady?

Really? Like, that's totally not what you do on Skype every time we get into discussions about anything.


----------



## Darth (Jun 3, 2013)

I was moreso addressing your comment on him not playing ranked. 

The appropriate reply to that would probably be "fuck off" 

And I never said I personally agreed with his opinion. I personally think he underrates both Sona and Riven. Then again, this guy has 212 ranked games played with Sona so who am I to argue with him lol. 

Oh and it seems I was mistaken about him being in Gold II. My bad, he's actually in Gold I. 

And you're a special case Vae. If you haven't noticed by now I treat you quite exceptionally.


----------



## Darth (Jun 3, 2013)

Also it seems Wesley mains support at Gold I as 3 of his top 4 champions played are all supports, with the majority of ranked games played as a support. 

Not saying I don't disagree with some of his opinions but obviously he knows more about supports than either of us from sheer experience Vae. As I said earlier, people are entitled to their own opinions and flaming them is usually never the best approach. 

tldr; lrn2debate cause your social skills suck ass.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 3, 2013)

My social skills are quite fine, thank you.

I just tend to disregard them when I speak to the filth of the internet 

Thus, I become the filth of the internet myself.

IT IS A BURDEN I MUST BEAR.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 3, 2013)

Also I said Sona is the best support but I wasn't including Thresh because you can't actually play him in ranked.


----------



## OS (Jun 3, 2013)

Because he's best and op

And if he does get in the game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 3, 2013)

I tried playing Sona. I don't like her. She doesn't peel as well and I personally like Janna more in terms of that type of support. She's great as an initiator though and can change games with her ult.  

Still my favorites are Thresh, Leona, Blitzcrank.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2013)

Sona is fine where she is, why are they nerfing her...


----------



## Darth (Jun 3, 2013)

i havent heard of anymore sona nerfs. Where are people getting this info from?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah, I haven't either.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL

SILSOL PLAYING RANKED

HEAL IGNITE OP


----------



## αce (Jun 3, 2013)

that's classic silsol summoners
he feeds so horrendously yet finds a way to carry later on
silsol is a legend


----------



## αce (Jun 3, 2013)

> Just delete him. That champion is more anti-fun than AP Yi, especially  lately now that everyone who plays him intentionally feeds to the point  where they're worth less than a caster minion so they can farm between  turrets and even in the enemy base.
> 
> Also Sona nerfs are unwarranted. Ish.



Hahaha I would have loved to seen you in the days of Force of Nature/Thornmail Singed.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2013)

SilSol too notorious.


----------



## OS (Jun 3, 2013)

Riot putting Latin servers in BETA. The time is soon. No more jajajaja.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you Based Phreak 

Just got out of an hour long ranked game.

Tense as fuck, but Nasus dumpstered Renekton.
Him, Diana, and Ezreal were strong as fuck when we started team fighting.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 3, 2013)

getting put against people in gold, plat and diamond randomly, like in-between games of facing unranked people or bronze ranked.

it's like, we thrash a game, then get put against people so much higher skill than us, and get thrashed ourselves. it's so odd, and kinda annoying, i'd rather have some normalcy in who we face, consistency, you know?


this is queuing with a level 21 friend.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 3, 2013)

Guess who's free this week.



I hope this is just Riot's strategy to sell him as much as possible before he gets whacked by the nerfbat.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2013)

Yo, liandries, rylai's singed is the pinnacle of annoying.

Can't catch the fucker, and he just throws you like a bitch everywhere.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 3, 2013)

Bundle Packs 



I also love the theme on this one.



> *Grab Bag Bundle* - 30% off - 3675 2572 RP (4490 RP if you need the champions)
> 
> o   Skins included:
> 1.      Deep Terror Thresh
> ...


----------



## Chausie (Jun 3, 2013)

and it happened again 

i guess this is a big sign that i need to improve!

enemy kennen and jayce were real nice though, not even angry i denied jayce a penta


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2013)

I hate Jayce.
Hate his lore, hate how he acts.
He's a cunt.
Almost as big a cunt as Reginald.

I enjoy dumpstering Jayces, makes me feel good.


----------



## αce (Jun 3, 2013)

so much hate


----------



## Chausie (Jun 3, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I hate Jayce.
> Hate his lore, hate how he acts.
> He's a cunt.
> Almost as big a cunt as Reginald.
> ...



but he was such a nice guy irl


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2013)

Jayce can take his power slam and shove it up his ass.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 3, 2013)

I always feel bad for Regi. He takes so much shit for being forced to be the bad guy sometimes.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 3, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Bundle Packs
> 
> 
> 
> I also love the theme on this one.



Damn I got all of that already.

And Lol, y u so mad at Jayce. The koreans love Jayce too.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 4, 2013)

the kennen uploaded the denied jayce penta


----------



## OS (Jun 4, 2013)

12 hour ban from facebook because they never played against Mexicans in the NA server of league.


----------



## Stein (Jun 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]92QMXRwp4jk[/YOUTUBE]
...


----------



## Sansa (Jun 4, 2013)

Jayce mad as fuck Nami out ran him.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 4, 2013)

he said he uploaded it to show how OP jayce is.

i dont think he's a fan of jayce either

so i guess you aren't alone in your judgement


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

Jayce is OP, there's no doubt about that.

He's too good at so much, his poke is amazing, laning phase is good, disengage is good.

Team fighting is good. The LIST GOES ON.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 4, 2013)

So basically today's Pro scene meta is Kennen/Renekton/Jayce top
Or is there someone new :/


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So basically today's Pro scene meta is Kennen/Renekton/Jayce top
> Or is there someone new :/



Don't forget Rumble.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So basically today's Pro scene meta is Kennen/Renekton/Jayce top
> Or is there someone new :/



Well, the Koreans love Ryze top


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 4, 2013)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Don't forget Rumble.



Right



Vae said:


> Well, the Koreans love Ryze top



Yeah that's pretty new though


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

But you said is there something new.

I gave you something new


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 4, 2013)

Blue Jax OP son

AA + W + 3rd Ult strike all proc Muramana, which means it is possible to get off 3 muramana procs at once.

And they hurt.

Even with Muramana and Iceborn i was running out of mana extremely fast though, so i fixed that with Athene's

Try this shit out

BotRK > Muramana > Iceborn > Athene's > Omen/Rageblade depending on how well you are doing.

Fak


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 4, 2013)

How do you run out of mana on Jax? Also Frozen heart sounds good in place of Athene because it offers mana as well and it seems to work well with manamune/muramana. Pricy as Fuck build though


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> *How do you run out of mana on Jax?* Also Frozen heart sounds good in place of Athene because it offers mana as well and it seems to work well with manamune/muramana. Pricy as Fuck build though



Really Terry?

Fuck dude, Jax uses shit tons of mana in lane and fights.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 4, 2013)

Didn't Rumble get hit with the nerf stick?


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> How do you run out of mana on Jax? Also Frozen heart sounds good in place of Athene because it offers mana as well and it seems to work well with manamune/muramana. Pricy as Fuck build though



You have Muramana on? W and 3rd Ult strike also proc Muramana as i've said? Like, i Had 2400 max Mana and AA + W + 3rd Ult strike removed like 250 mana. Imagine now the mana spent with every auto attack (considering his passive and Ult) and not to mention his other skills.

I mean, if you build Jax the way i built him there, you would have 40 pct CDR, meaning 3.6 Q CD, 1.8 W CD, 6 sec E and 48 sec Ult

So yeah just get Muramana + Iceborn in a bot game and see how fast his mana drops.
Athene helped me out because Triple Muramana Proc + the base Damages from Q, W and 3rd Ult strike offer huge burst, meaning it's quite easy to eliminate a squishy enemy. Considering Athene gives you 12% max mana on kill or assist, i'd say it's worth it. 

Not to mention that the MR is a huge bonus because without Athene you have pretty much 0 additional MR outside of Ult.

Oh and Jax doesn't use a lot of mana in lane IF you only harass with Q+W post 6 (if you do it every time your Q is off CD you'll run out after around 5 leaps tho)

In drawn out TF's he can indeed go OOM even with Triforce's mana addition.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Really Terry?
> 
> Fuck dude, Jax uses shit tons of mana in lane and fights.



Early Laning phase yeah. But I've never had a problem with his mana otherwise. The cost for his abilities stay the same except his e.

And in lane its usually atk atk leap for the third proc. + w if you want to. In teamfights you need to kill off one or two person or do as much dmg as you can to their team. Id be lucky just to be oom at the end of the fight.

I can see why muramana would drain your mana as Jax though. Im still iffy about Athene but that's on your preference i guess. I haven't try out that build yet anyways.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Early Laning phase yeah. But I've never had a problem with his mana otherwise. The cost for his abilities stay the same except his e.
> 
> And in lane its usually atk atk leap for the third proc. + w if you want to. In teamfights you need to kill off one or two person or do as much dmg as you can to their team. Id be lucky just to be oom at the end of the fight.
> 
> I can see why muramana would drain your mana as Jax though. Im still iffy about Athene but that's on your preference i guess. I haven't try out that build yet anyways.



+W is needed if you are maxing W. Hell, even if you are not, it's still very much recommended to do it if you are against someone like Fizz who can just E as soon as you leap (thus denying your harass unless you can time it fast enough)

Yeah Athene is more of a personal preference but IMO unless you have access to blue it's recommended to get Athene. Because you have full 40% CDR, and assuming you use your skills as often as possible to do the most amount of DMG possible, if it's even slightly drawn out TF youll be low on mana in no time.

Last item ofcourse situational but i'd opt for Omen against AD, Rageblade if stomping, or maybe Abyssal against MR.

LoL btw this build has been tested very little so yeah. I'd say Vamp/Cutlass > Tear  or vice versa.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

''If you can't carry out of Bronze, you deserve to be there, it's not even about skill in here, it's your mindset.

You could be a vegetable and still carry out of here'' Imaqtpie 2013.

You're not even on the level of a vegetable, Jiyeon?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 4, 2013)

vae were you watching  his stream when he buttered up the sona a whole lot?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> vae were you watching  his stream when he buttered up the sona a whole lot?



I've been watching for like the last 4 hours, so yeah.

I feel kinda bad for the Sona


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 4, 2013)

apparently edward got kicked from Gambit??????????


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit man, watch out, he's facing the Gold 2 smurf.

Also, Edward left Gambit, not got kicked.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 4, 2013)

Edward is leaving GG? What the fuck?

Where is he going to go and who's going to replace him. :l


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

They're not 100% sure who they're replacing him with yet but they're trying out Darker who they've played with before.

If they can fix his visa he'll represent them at LCS EU Dreamhack.


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2013)

he leaves two weeks before dreamhack?

wow wat a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Way to screw over your team.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 4, 2013)

fucking proxy


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> he leaves two weeks before dreamhack?
> 
> wow wat a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Way to screw over your team.



Or maybe they just announced it 2 weeks before.

Everyone knows that Genja and Edward have never meshed well in bot lane, this is nothing new.

Don't act like he randomly upped and left, he probably talked to them first, and even if he didn't he has no obligations to stay.

YOU CAN'T COMMENT WHEN YOU'RE A DICK AND SUCK.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 4, 2013)

This has probably been in the making for ages, they just announced it now.

Chances are they already have a good idea as to who is replacing him, and they're just waiting to make it official before announcing.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

Chausie said:


> This has probably been in the making for ages, they just announced it now.
> 
> Chances are they already have a good idea as to who is replacing him, and they're just waiting to make it official before announcing.



Like they said, they've been training with Darken who they've all played with before, and if they can fix his VISA he's representing them in LCS EU Dreamhack.


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2013)

New thread get.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 4, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

